# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  كلمة الإمام الحسين بن علي (حلقات )

## عمار ابو الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق وسيد المرسلين ابي القاسم محمد (ص) وعلى آل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين المعصومين
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين

مع كلمة مولانا سيد الشهداء الحسين بن علي عليهما الصلاة والسلام نبدأ هذا الموضوع من كلامه الطاهر النقي الذي علم الأمة الاسلامية وكل باحث عن حق معنى الإباء .
ولا ننسى قول الحبيب المصطفى (ص) حسين مني وأنا من حسين أحب الله من أحب حسينا .
والله يعلم ورسوله وآل البيت أننا نحب الحسين ومن قبله الحسن ومن قبله الإمام علي ومن قبله الزهراء روحي فداها ومن قبلهم الحبيب المصطفى أرواحنا فداه ومن بعد الحسين التسعة المعصومين أرواحنا فداهم ومع كلمة الحسين نبدأ .
صلوا على محمد وآل محمد .

لم يزل ولا يزال


التوحيد 90، ب 4، ح 3: قال الباقر (عليه السلام): حدّثني أبي زين العابدين، عن أبيه الحسين بن علي (عليهم السلام)، أنّه قال:..

الصمد: الّذي ﻻ جوف له.

والصمد: الذي قد انتهى سؤدده.

والصمد: الذي ﻻ يأكل ولا يشرب.

والصمد: الذي ﻻ ينام.

والصمد: الدائم الذي لم يزل ولا يزال.

هوالكبير المتعال


التوحيد 79، ب2، ح 35: حدّثنا أبو العبّاس محمد بن ابراهيم بن اسحاق الطالقاني ـ رضي الله عنه ـ، قال: حدّثنا أبو أحمد عبد العزيز بن يحيى الجلودي البصريّ بالبصرة، قال: أخبرنا محمد بن زكريّا الجوهري الغلابي البصريّ، قال: حدّثنا العبّاس بن بكّار االضبّي، قال: حدّثنا أبوبكر الهذلي:..
عن عكرمة، قال: بينما ابن عبّاس يحدّث الناس اذ قام اليه نافع بن الأزرق فقال: يابن عبّاس تفتي في النملة والقمّلة صف لنا الهك الّذي تعبده، فأطرق ابن عبّاس اعظاما لله عزّ وجلّ، وكان الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام) جالساً ناحية، فقال: إليّ يابن الأزرق. فقال: لست ايّاك أسأل! فقال ابن العبّاس: يابن الأزرق أنّه من أهل بيت النبوّة وهم ورثة العلم. فأقبل نافع بن الأزرق نحو الحسين (عليه السلام)، فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):
يا نافع إنّ من وضع دينه على القياس لم يزل الدهر في الإرتماس، مائلاً، عن المنهاج، ظاعناً في الإعوجاج، ضالاً عن السبيل، قائلاً غير الجميل، يابن الأزرق أصف إلهي بما وصف به نفسه، واعرّفه بما عرّف به نفسه، ﻻ يدرك بالحواسّ، ولا يقاس بالناس، فهو قريب غير ملتصق، وبعيد غير مقتصّ، يوحّد ولا يبعّض، معروف بالآيات، موصوف بالعلامات، ﻻ إله إلاّ هو الكبير المتعال.

ﻻ كفوله 


تحف العقول 244 و 245: عن الحسين بن عليّ صلوات الله عليهما:
أيّها الناس اتّقوا هؤلاء المارقة الّذين يشبّهون الله بأنفسهم، يضاهئون قول الّذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب، بل هو الله ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير، ﻻ تدركه الأبصار، وهو يُدرك الأبصار، وهو اللّطيف الخبير، استخلص الوحدانيّة والجبروت، وأمضى المشيئة والإرادة والقدرة والعلم بما هو كائن، ﻻ منازع له في شيء من أمره، ولا كفو له يعادله، ولا ضدّ له ينازعه، ولا سميّ له يشابهه، ولا مثل له يشاكله، ﻻ تتداوله الامور، ولا تجري عليه الأحوال، ولا تنزل عليه الأحداث، ولا يقدر الواصفون كنه عظمته، ولا يخطر على القلوب مبلغ جبروته، لأنّه ليس له في الأشياء عديل، ولا تدركه العلماء بألبابها، ولا أهل التفكير بتفكيرهم إلاّ بالتحقيق إيقاناً بالغيب، لأنّه ﻻ يوصف بشيء من صفات المخلوقين، وهو الواحد الصمد، ما تصوّر في الأوهام فهو خلافه، ليس بربّ من طرح تحت البلاغ، ومعبود من وجد في هواء أو غير هواء.
هو في الأشياء كائن ﻻ كينونة محظور بها عليه، ومن الأشياء بائن ﻻ بينونة غائب عنها، ليس بقادر من قارنه ضدّ، أو ساواه ندّ، ليس عن الدهر قدمه، ولا بالناحية أممه، احتجب عن العقول، كما احتجب عن الأبصار، وعمّن في السماء احتجابه كمن في الأرض، قربه كرامته، وبعده إهانته، ﻻ تحلّه في، ولا توقّته إذ، ولا تؤامره ان، علوّه من غير توقّل، ومجيئه من غير تنقّل، يوجد المفقود، ويفقد الموجود، ولا تجتمع لغيره من الصفتان في وقت، يصيب الفكر منه الإيمان به موجوداً ووجود الإيمان ﻻ وجود صفة، به توصف الصفات لابها يوصف، وبه تعرف المعارف لابها يعرف، فذلك الله ﻻ سميّ له سبحانه، ليس كمثله شيء، وهو السميع البصير.

لم يلد ولم يولد


التوحيد 90 ـ 91، ب 4، ح 5: قال وهب بن وهب القرشيّ: حدّثني الصادق جعفر بن محمد، عن أبيه الباقر، عن أبيه (عليهما السلام):
أنّ أهل البصرة كتبوا إلى الحسين بن عليّ (عليهما السلام) يسألونه عن الصمد، فكتب إليهم:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، أمّا بعد فلا تخوضوا في القرآن، ولا تجادلوا فيه، ولا تتكلّموا فيه بغير علم، فقد سمعت جدّي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يقول: من قال في القرآن بغير علم فليتبوّأ مقعده من النار، وأنّه سبحانه قد فسّر الصمد، فقال: (الله أحد الله الصمد)، ثمّ فسّره فقال:
(لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد).
(لم يلد): لم يخرج منه شيء كثيف كالولد وسائر الأشياء الكثيفة الّتي تخرج من المخلوقين، ولا شيء لطيف كالنفس، ولا يتشعّب منه البداوات، كالسنة والنوم، والخطرة والهمّ، والحزن والبهجة، والضحك والبكاء، والخوف والرجاء والرغبة والسأمة، والجوع والشبع، تعالى أن يخرج منه شيء، وأن يتولّد منه شيء كثيف أو لطيف.
(ولم يولد): لم يتولّد منه شيء، ولم يخرج من شيء، كما يخرج الأشياء الكثيفة من عناصرها كالشيء من الشيء، والدابة من الدابة، والنبات من الأرض، والماء من الينابيع، والثمار من الأشجار، ولا كما تخرج الأشياء اللطيفة من مراكزها، كالبصر من العين، والسمع من الاذن، والشمّ من الأنف، والذوق من الفم، والكلام من اللّسان، والمعرفة والتمييز من القلب، وكالنار من الحجر، لابل هو الله الصمد الّذي ﻻ من شيء، ولا في شيء، ولا على شيء، مبدع الأشياء وخالقها، ومنشئ الأشياء. بقدرته، يتلاشى ما خلق للفناء بمشيئة، ويبقى ما خلق للبقاء بعلمه، فذلكم الله الصمد الّذي لم يلد ولم يولد، عالم الغيب والشهادة الكبير المتعال، ولم يكن له كفواً أحد.

ولكلام الحسين بن علي روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

النبي وملك الموت


أمالي الصدوق 226 ـ 227، المجلس 46، ح 11: حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن إبراهيم بن إسحاق قال: حدّثنا أبو أحمد عبد الله بن أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى قال: حدثنا علي بن سعيد بن بشير، قال: حدثنا ابن كاسب، قال: حدثنا عبد الله بن ميمون المكي قال: حدثنا جعفر بن محمد، عن أبيه،
عن عليّ بن الحسين (عليهما السلام): إنّه دخل عليه رجلان من قريش فقال: ألا احدّثكما عن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)؟ فقالا: بلى حدّثنا عن أبي القاسم. قال: سمعت أبي (عليه السلام) يقول:
لمّا كان قبل وفاة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) بثلاثة أيّام هبط عليه جبرائيل فقال: يا أحمد إنّ الله أرسلني إليك إكراماً وتفضيلاً لك و خاصّة يسألك عمّا هو أعلم به منك يقول: كيف تجدك يا محمّد؟
قال النبيّ (صلى الله عليه وآله): أجدني يا جبرائيل مغموماً وأجدني يا جبرائيل مكروباً، فلمّا كان اليوم الثالث هبط جبرائيل وملك الموت ومعهما ملك يقال له: إسماعيل في الهواء على سبعين ألف ملك فسبقهم جبرائيل (عليه السلام) فقال: يا أحمد إنّ الله عزّ وجلّ أرسلني إليك إكراماً لك وتفضيلاً لك وخاصّة يسألك عمّا هو أعلم به منك.
فقال: كيف تجدك يا محمد؟
قال: أجدني يا جبرائيل مغموماً، وأجدني يا جبرائيل مكروباً، فاستأذن ملك الموت فقال جبرائيل: يا أحمد هذا ملك الموت يستأذن عليك، لم يستأذن على أحد قبلك ولا يستأذن على أحد بعدك.
قال: اتئذن له، فأذن له جبرائيل (عليه السلام)، فأقبل حتّى وقف بين يديه فقال: يا أحمد إنّ الله أرسلني إليك، وأمرني أن اطيعك فيما تأمرني إن أمرتني بقبض نفسك قبضتها، وإن كرهت تركتها.
فقال النبيّ (صلى الله عليه وآله): أتفعل ذلك يا ملك الموت؟
قال: نعم بذلك امرت أن اطيعك فيما تأمرني.
فقال له جبرائيل: يا أحمد إنّ الله تبارك وتعالى قد اشتاق إلى لقائك فقال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): يا ملك الموت إمض لما أمرت به.
فقال جبرائيل (عليه السلام): هذا آخر وطئي الأرض، إنّما كنت حاجتي من الدنيا، فلما توفي رسول الله صلى الله على روحه الطيب وعلى آله الطاهرين جاءت التعزية جاءهم آت يسمعون حسّه ولا يرون شخصه فقال: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كل نفس ذائقة الموت، وإنّما توفّون اجوركم يوم القيامة إنّ في الله عزّوجلّ عزاء من كلّ مصيبة، وخلفاً من كلّ هالك، ودركاً من كلّ ما فات، فبالله فثقوا، وإيّاه فارجوا، فإنّ المصاب من حرم الثواب، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته قال عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام): هل تدرون من هذا؟ هذا هو الخضر (عليه السلام).

الأعرابيّ والضبّ


كفاية الأثر 172 ـ 174: حدثنا علي بن الحسن بن محمد، قال: حدثنا الشريف الحسين بن علي بن عبد الله بن الموسى القاضي، (قال: حدثنا محمد بن الحسين بن حفص قال: حدثنا علي بن المثنى) قال: حدثنا حريز (جرير خ ل) بن عبد الحميد الضبي، قال: حدثنا الأعمش عن إبراهيم بن يزيد السمان، عن أبيه، عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
دخل أعرابيّ على رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يريد الإسلام ومعه ضبّ قد اصطاده في البريّة وجعله في كمّه، فجعل النبيّ (صلى الله عليه وآله) يعرض عليه الإسلام فقال: ﻻ اؤمن بك يا محمّد أو يؤمن بك هذا الضبّ ورمى الضبّ من كمّه، فخرج الضبّ من المسجد يهرب.
فقال النبيّ (صلى الله عليه وآله): يا ضبّ من أنا؟
قال: أنت محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلّب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف، قال: ياضبّ من تعبد؟
قال: أعبد (الله) الّذي فلق الحبّة وبرئ النسمة واتّخذ إبراهيم خليلاً وناجى موسى كليماً واصطفاك يا محمّد.
فقال الأعرابي: أشهد أن ﻻ إله إلاّ الله وأنّك رسول الله حقّاً؛ فأخبرني يا رسول الله هل يكون بعدك نبيّ؟
قال: ﻻ أنا خاتم النبيّين، ولكن يكون بعدي أئمّة من ذرّيتي قوّامون بالقسط كعدد نقباء بني إسرائيل، أوّلهم عليّ بن أبيطالب فهو الإمام والخليفة بعدي، وتسعة من الأئمّة من صلب، هذا ـ ووضع يده على صدري ـ والقائم تاسعهم، يقوم بالدين في آخر الزمان كما قمت في أوّله.
قال: فأنشأ الأعرابيّ يقول:

ألا يا رسول الله إنك صادق *** فبوركت مهديّاً وبوركت هاديا

شرعت لنا الدين الحنيفيّ بعد ما *** غدونا كأمثال الحمير الطواغيا

فيا خير مبعوث ويا خير مرسل *** إلى الإنس ثمّ الجنّ لبّيك داعيا

فبوركت في الأقوام حيّاً وميّتاً *** وبوركت مولوداً وبوركت ناشياً

قال: فقال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): يا أخا بني سليم هل لك مال؟

فقال: والذي أكرمك بالنبوّة وخصّك بالرسالة أنّ أربعة آلاف بيت في (من خ ل) بني سليم ما فيهم أفقر منّي.

فحمله النبيّ (صلى الله عليه وآله) على ناقة فرجع إلى قومه فأخبرهم بذلك.

قالوا: فاسلم الأعرابي طمعا في الناقة، فبقى نومه (يومه خ ل) في الصفة لم يأكل شيئاً، فلمّا كان من الغد تقدّم إلى رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) فقال:

يا أيّها المرء الّذي ﻻ نعدمه *** أنت رسول الله حقّاً نعلمه

ودينك الإسلام ديناً نعظمه *** نبغي من الإسلام شيئاً نقضمه

قد جئت بالحقّ وشيئاً تطعمه

فتبسّم النبيّ (صلى الله عليه وآله) وقال: يا علي أعط الأعرابي حاجته.

قال: فحمله علي (عليه السلام) إلى منزل فاطمة وأشبعه وأعطاه ناقة وجلّة تمراً.

ولكلام ريحانة المصطفى روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) وعمّه حمزة


عيون أخبار الرضا (عليه السلام) 2/45، ب 31، ح 167: بالاسانيد الثلاثة عن الرضا (عليه السلام) عن آبائه، عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) إنّه قال:.
رأيت النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) كبّر على حمزة خمس تكبيرات، وكبّر على الشهداء بعد حمزة خمس تكبيرات، فلحق حمزة سبعون تكبيرة.

من هم العترة؟


معاني الأخبار 90: حدثنا أحمد بن زياد بن جعفر الهمداني رضي الله عنه، قال: حدثنا علي بن إبراهيم بن هاشم، عن أبيه، عن محمد بن أبي عمير، عن غياث بن إبراهيم، عن الصادق جعفر بن محمد، عن آبائه، عن الحسين (عليهم السلام) قال:
سئل أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) عن معنى قول رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): إنّي مخلّف فيكم الثقلين: كتاب الله وعترتي، من العترة؟
فقال: أنا والحسن والحسين والأئمّة التسعة من ولد الحسين تاسعهم مهديّهم وقائمهم، ﻻ يفارقون كتاب الله ولا يفارقهم حتّى يردوا على رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) حوضه.

النبيّ (صلى الله عليه وآله) وأجر الرسالة


تفسير فرات الكوفي 145 ـ 146: فرات، قال: حدثنا عبد السلام بن مالك قال: حدّثنا محمد بن موسى بن أحمد قال: حدّثنا محمد بن الحارث الهاشمي قال: حدثنا الحكم بن سنان الباهلي، عن أبي جريح عن عطا بن أبي رياح قال:
قلت لفاطمة بنت الحسين (عليها السلام): أخبريني جعلت فداك بحديث أحدّث وأحتجّ به على الناس، قالت: أخبرني أبي:
أنّ النبيّ (صلى الله عليه وآله) كان نازلاً بالمدينة وأنّ من أتاه من المهاجرين كانوا ينزلون عليه، فأرادت الأنصار أن يفرضوا لرسول الله فريضة يستعين بها على من أتاه.
فأتوا رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) وقالوا: قد رأينا ما ينوبك من النوائب وإنّا أتيناك لنفرض لك من أموالنا فريضة تستعين بها على من أتاك.
قال: فأطرق النبيّ (صلى الله عليه وآله) طويلاً ثم رفع رأسه فقال: إنّي لم أؤمر أن آخذ منكم على ما جئتم به شيئاً، انطلقوا فإنّي لم اؤمر بشيء وإن امرت به أعلمتكم.
قال: فنزل جبرئيل فقال: يا محمد إنّ ربّك قد سمع مقالة قومك وما عرضوا عليك وقد أنزل الله عليهم فريضة: (قل ﻻ أسألكم عليه أجراً إلاّ المودّة في القربى).
فخرجوا وهم يقولون: ما أراد رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) إلاّ أن يذلّ له الأشياء وتخضع له الرقاب، مادامت السماوات والأرض لبني عبد المطلّب.
قال: فبعث رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) إلى عليّ بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام) أن اصعد المنبر وادع الناس (إليك)، ثمّ قل: يا أيّها الناس من انتقص أجيراً أجره فليتبوّأ مقعده من النار، ومن دعى إلى غير مواليه فليتبوّأ مقعده من النار.
ومن انتفى من والديه فليتبوأ مقعده من النار.
قال: فقام رجل وقال: يا أبا الحسن مالهنّ من تأويل
فقال: الله ورسوله أعلم، فأتى رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) فأخبره.
فقال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): ويل لقريش من تأويلهنّ، ثلاث مرّات.
ثمّ قال: يا عليّ انطلق فأخبرهم أنّي (أنا) الأجير الّذي أثبت الله مودّته من السماء، (ثمّ قال): أنا وأنت مولى المؤمنين، وأنا وأنت أبو المؤمنين، ثمّ خرج رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) فقال: يا معشر قريش والمهاجرين والأنصار، فلمّا اجتمعوا قال: يا أيّها الناس إنّ عليّاً أوّلكم إيماناً بالله، وأقومكم بأمر الله، وأوفاكم بعهد الله، وأعملكم بالقضيّة، وأقسمكم بالسويّة، وأرحمكم بالرعيّة، وأفضلكم عند الله مزية، ثمّ قال: إنّ الله مثّل لي أمّتي في الطين، وعلّمني أسماءهم كما علّم آدم الأسماء كلّها، ثمّ عرضهم فمرّبي أصحاب الرايات فاستغفرت لعليّ وشيعته، وسألت ربّي أن تستقيم امّتي على عليّ (عليه السلام) من بعدي، فأبى الا أن يضلّ من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء، ثم ابتدأني ربّي في عليّ (عليه السلام) بسبع خصال:
أمّا أوّلهن: فإنّه أوّل من ينشق عنه الأرض معي، ولا فخر.
وأمّا الثانية: فإنّه يذود (أعداءه) عن حوضي كما تذود الرعاة غريبة الإبل.
وأمّا الثالثة: فإنّه من فقراء شيعة عليّ (عليه السلام) ليشفع في مثل ربيعة ومضر.
وأمّا الرابعة: فإنّه أوّل من يقرع باب الجنّة معي، ولا فخر.
وأمّا الخامسة: فإنّه (أوّل من) يزوّج من الحور العين معي ولا فخر.
وأمّا السادسة: فإنّه أوّل من يسكن معي في عليّين ولا فخر.
وأمّا السابعة: فإنّه أوّل من يسقى من الرحيق المختوم ختامه مسك، وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون.


القربى من هم؟


تأويل الآيات الظاهرة 531: محمد بن العبّاس قال: حدثنا عبد العزيز بن يحيى، عن محمد بن زكريا، عن محمد بن عبد الله الجشمي (الخثعمي خ ل) عن الهيثم بن عديّ، عن سعيد بن صفوان عن عبد الملك بن عمير
عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) في قول الله عزّ وجلّ: (قل ﻻ أسألكم عليه أجراً إلاّ المودّة في القربى) قال:
وإنّ القرابة الّتي أمر الله بصلتها وعظّم من حقّها وجعل الخير فيها قرابتنا أهل البيت الّذين أوجب الله حقّنا على كلّ مسلم.

ولكلام قرة عين أمير المؤمنين روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

النبوّة والإمامة توأمان


تأويل الآيات الظاهرة 222 ـ 223: روى الشيخ أبو جعفر محمد بن بابويه رحمه الله عن علي بن أحمد بن عبد الله البرقي، عن أبيه محمد بن خالد بإسناده إلى محمد بن الفيض بن المختار، عن أبي جعفر محمد بن عليّ الباقر، عن أبيه عن جدّه (عليهما السلام) قال:
خرج رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) ذات يوم وهو راكب وخرج عليّ (عليه السلام) وهو يمشي.
فقال له: يا أبا الحسن إمّا أن تركب وإمّا أن تنصرف، فإنّ الله عزّ وجلّ أمرني أن تركب إذا ركبت وتمشي إذا مشيت، وتجلس إذا جلست إلاّ أن يكون في حدّ من حدود الله لابدّ لك من القيام والقعود فيه وما أكرمني الله بكرامة إلاّ وقد أكرمك بمثلها، وخصّني الله بالنبوّة والرسالة وجعلك وليّي في ذلك تقوم في حدوده وصعب اموره، والّذي بعثني بالحقّ نبيّاً ما آمن بي من أنكرك، ولا أقرّبي من جحدك، ولا آمن بالله من كفر بك، وإنّ فضلك لمن فضلي، وإنّ فضلي لفضل الله وهو قول ربّي عزّ وجلّ: (قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك فليفرحوا هو خير ممّا يجمعون).
ففضل الله نبوّة نبيّكم، ورحمته ولاية عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام) (فبذلك) قال: بالنبوّة والولاية (فليفرحوا) يعني الشيعة (هو خير ممّا يجمعون) يعني مخالفيهم من الأهل والمال والولد في دار الدنيا والله يا عليّ ما خلقت إلاّ لتعبد ربّك، وليعرف بك معالم الدين ويصلح بك دار السبيل ولقد ضلّ من ضلّ عنك ولن يهتدي إلى الله من لم يهتد إليك وإلى ولايتك.
وهو قول ربّي عزّوجلّ: (وإنّي لغفّار لمن تاب وآمن وعمل صالحاً ثمّ اهتدى) يعني إلى ولايتك، ولقد أمرني ربّي تبارك وتعالى أن أفترض من حقّك ما أفترض من حقّي، وإنّ حقّك لمفروض على من آمن بي ولولاك لم يعرف حزب الله وبك يعرف عدوّ الله ومن لم يلقه بولايتك لم يلقه بشيء.
ولقد أنزل الله عزّ وجلّ إليّ: (يا أيّها الرسول بلّغ ما انزل إليك من ربّك) يعني في ولايتك يا عليّ (وإن لم تفعل فما بلّغت رسالته) ولو لم ابلّغ ما امرت به من ولايتك لحبط عملي، ومن لقى الله عزّ وجلّ بغير ولايتك فقد حبط عمله وغدا سحقاً له (سحقاً) وما أقول إلاّ قول ربّي تبارك وتعالى، وإنّ الذي أقول لمن الله أنزله فيك.

الإمام وروح القدس


بصائر الدرجات 452 الجزء 9 ب 15، ح 7: حدّثنا إبراهيم بن هاشم، عن محمد بن خالد البرقي، عن ابن سنان، أو غيره، عن بشير، عن حمران،
عن جعيد الهمدانيّ (وكان جعيد) ممّن خرج مع الحسين (عليه السلام) بكربلا، قال: فقلت للحسين (عليه السلام): جعلت فداك بأيّ شيء تحكمون؟ قال:
يا جعيد نحكم آل داود، فإذا عيينا عن شيء تلقّانا به روح القدس.

أصحاب الكساء


تأويل الآيات الظاهرة 449 ـ 450: قال محمد بن العبّاس: حدّثنا أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد، عن الحسن بن عليّ بن بزيع، عن إسماعيل بن بشّار الهاشمي، عن قيس بن محمد الأعشى، عن هاشم بن البريد، عن زيد بن عليّ، عن أبيه، عن جدّه (عليه السلام) قال:
كان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) في بيت امّ سلمة فاتي بحريرة فدعا عليّاً وفاطمة والحسن والحسين (عليهم السلام) فأكلوا منها، ثمّ جلّل عليهم كساءاً خيبريّاً ثمّ قال: (إنّما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهّركم تطهيراً).
فقالت امّ سلمة: وأنا معهم يا رسول الله؟
قال: إنّك إلى خير.

منزلة الأئمّة (عليهم السلام)


كمال الدين 1/269، ب 24، ح 12: حدّثنا محمد بن علي ماجيلويه رضي الله عنه قال: حدّثني عمّي محمد بن أبي القاسم، عن أحمد بن أبي عبدالله البرقي، عن محمد بن علي القرشي، عن محمد بن سنان، عن المفضّل بن عمر، عن أبي حمزة الثمالي، عن أبي جعفر محمد بن عليّ الباقر، عن أبيه عليّ بن الحسين، عن أبيه الحسين بن عليّ (عليهم السلام) قال:
دخلت أنا وأخي على جدّي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)، فأجلسني على فخذه وأجلس أخي الحسن على فخذه الاخرى، ثمّ قبّلنا وقال: بأبي أنتما من إمامين صالحين (سبطين خ ل) اختاركما الله منّي ومن أبيكما وامّكما واختار من صلبك يا حسين تسعة أئمّة، تاسعهم قائمهم، وكلّكم في الفضل والمنزلة عند الله تعالى سواء.

حديث الولاء


الخرائج والجرائح 2/ 795، ب 16، ح 4: أخبرنا جماعة منهم: الشيخ أبو جعفر محمد بن الحسن النيسابوري، والشيخ محمد بن عليّ بن عبد الصمد، عن الشيخ أبي الحسن بن عبد الصمد التميمي، عن أبي محمد أحمد بن محمد بن محمد العمري، عن أبي جعفر محمد بن عليّ بن الحسين، عن محمد بن الحسن بن الوليد، عن الصفّار، عن يعقوب بن يزيد، عن ابن أبي عمير، عن عليّ بن الحكم، عن عبددالرحمان بن كثير، عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال:
أتى الحسين (عليه السلام) اناس فقالوا له: يا ابا عبد الله حدّثنا بفضلكم الّذي جعل الله لكم. فقال:
إنّكم ﻻ تحتملونه ولا تطيقونه.
قالوا: بلى نحتمل
قال: إن كنتم صادقين فليتنحّ إثنان واحدّث واحداً فإن احتمله حدّثتكم.
فتنحّى إثنان وحدّث واحداّ فقام طائر العقل ومرّ على وجهه وذهب فكلّمه صاحباه فلم يردّ عليهما شيئاً وانصرفوا.

مسرّة أهل البيت (عليهم السلام)


أمالي الصدوق 310، المجلس 60، ح 5: حدّثنا جعفر بن محمد بن مسرور قال: حدّثنا الحسين بن محمد بن عامر عن عمّه عبد الله بن عامر، عن محمد أبي عمير، عن أبان بن عثمان، عن أبان بن تغلب، عن أبي جعفر محمد بن عليّ الباقر، عن أبيه، عن جدّه (عليهم السلام) قال:
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): من أراد التوسّل إليّ وأن يكون له عندي يد أشفع له بها يوم القيامة فليصل أهل بيتي ويدخل السرور عليهم.

لله أو للدنيا؟


أمالي الشيخ الطوسي 1/ 259 الجزء 9، ح 45: أبو عمر، عن ابن عقدة عن الحسن بن عتبة عن بكّار بن بشر، عن حمزة الزيّات، عن عبد الله بن شريك عن بشر بن غالب، عن الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام) قال:
من أحبّنا لله وردنا نحن وهو على نبيّنا (صلى الله عليه وآله) هكذا ـ وضمّ إصبعيه ـ ومن أحبّنا للدنيا فإنّ الدنيا لتسع البرّ والفاجر (فإنّه إذا قام قائم العدل وسع عدله البرّ والفاجر ).

ولكلام مهجة قلب الزهراء روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

نعم الخليفة


بحار الأنوار 27/121، ح 102: عن إيضاح دفائن النواصب، عن الرضا، عن آبائه، عن الحسين (عليه السلام) قال:
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): لمّا اسري بي إلى السماء لقيني أبي نوح فقال: يا محمد من خلّفت على امّتك؟

فقلت: عليّ بن أبي طالب.

فقال: نعم الخليفة خلّفت، ثمّ لقيني أخي موسى فقال: يا محمد من خلّفت على امّتك؟

فقلت: عليّاً.

فقال: نعم الخليفة خلّفت، ثمّ لقيني أخي عيسى فقال لي: من خلّفت على امّتك؟

فقلت: عليّاً.

فقال: نعم الخليفة خلّفت.

قال: فقلت لجبرئيل: يا جبرئيل مالي ﻻ أرى إبراهيم؟

قال: فعدل بي إلى حظيرة فإذا فيها شجرة لها ضروع كضروع الغنم كلّما خرج ضرع من فم واحد ردّه الله تعالى إليه.

فقال: يا محمد من خلّفت على امّتك.

فقلت: عليّاً.

فقال: نعم الخليفة خلّفت إني يا محمد سألت الله ربّي أن يولّيني غذاء أطفال شيعة عليّ بن أبي طالب فأنا أغذيهم إلى يوم القيامة.

من أحبّنا لله


أعلام الدين 460: قال أبو عبد الله (عليه السلام):
وفد إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) وفد فقالوا: يابن رسول الله ان أصحابنا وفدوا إلى معاوية ووفدنا نحن إليك. فقال:

إذن اجيزكم بأكثر ممّا يجيزهم.

فقالوا: جعلنا فداك إنّما جئنا مرتادين لديننا.

قال: فطأطأ رأسه ونكت في الأرض وأطرق طويلاً ثم رفع رأسه فقال: قصيرة من طويلة، من أحبّنا لم يحبّنا لقرابة بيننا وبينه ولا لمعروف أسديناه إليه إنّما أحبّنا لله ورسوله فمن أحبّنا جاء معنا يوم القيامة كهاتين ـ وقرن بين سبابتيه ـ.

واعية الإمام


ثواب الأعمال 308 ـ 309: حدّثني الحسين بن أحمد قال: حدثني أبي، عن محمد بن أحمد، عن محمد بن إسماعيل، عن علي بن الحكم، عن أبيه، عن أبي الجارود، عن عمرو بن قيس المشرقي قال:
دخلت على الحسين (عليه السلام) انا وابن عم لي وهو في قصر بني مقاتل، فسلمنا عليه فقال له ابن عمي: يا أبا عبد الله هذا الذي أرى خضاب أو شعرك، فقال:

خضاب والشيب إلينا بني هاشم يعجّل، ثمّ أقبل علينا فقال: جئتما لنصرتي؟

فقلت: إنّي رجل كبير السنّ كثير الدّين كثير العيال وفي يديّ بضائع للناس ولا أدري ما يكون، وأكره أن اضيّع أمانتي، وقال له ابن عمّي مثل ذلك.

قال لنا: فانطلقا فلا تسمعا لي واعية ولا تريا لي سواداً فإنّه من سمع واعيتنا أو رأى سوادنا فلم يجبنا ولم يغثنا كان حقّاً على الله عزّ وجلّ أن يكبّه على منخريه في النار.

أبو الأئمّة


كفاية الأثر 176: حدثنا علي بن الحسن بن محمد قال: حدثنا محمد بن الحسين بن الحكيم الكوفي، قال: حدثنا عليّ بن العبّاس بن الوليد البحلي، قال: حدثنا جعفر بن محمد المحمدي قال: حدثنا نصر بن مزاحم قال: حدثنا عبد الله بن إبراهيم قال: حدثني أبي، عن أبيه، عن عليّ بن الحسين، عن الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام) قال:
كان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يقول فيما بشّرني به: يا حسين أنت سيّد ابن السيّد أبو السادة، تسعة من ولدك أئمّة امناء، التاسع قائمهم، أنت الإمام ابن الإمام أبو الأئمّة تسعة من صلبك أئمّة أبرار والتاسع مهديهم، يملأ الأرض قسطاً وعدلاً، يقوم في آخر الزمان كما قمت في أوّله.

أقمتم أم كتمتم


أمالي المفيد 18 ـ 19، المجلس 2، ح 7: قال: حدّثنا أبو الحسن محمد بن مظفّر الورّاق، عن محمد بن أبي الثلج، عن الحسين بن أيّوب، عن محمد بن غالب، عن عليّ بن الحسين، عن عبد الله بن جبلّة، عن ذريح المحاربيّ، عن أبي حمزة الثمالي، عن أبي جعفر محمد بن عليّ، عن أبيه، عن جدّه (عليه السلام) قال:.
إن الله جلّ جلاله بعث جبرئيل إلى محمّد (صلى الله عليه وآله) أن يشهد لعليّ بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام) بالولاية في حياته ويسمّيه بامرة المؤمنين قبل وفاته.

فدعا نبيّ الله تسعة رهط فقال: انّما دعوتكم لتكونوا شهداء الله في الأرض أقمتم أم كتمتم.

ثمّ قال (صلى الله عليه وآله): يا أبابكر قم فسلّم على عليّ بامرة المؤمنين.

فقال: أعن أمر الله ورسوله؟ قال: نعم.

فقام فسلّم عليه بامرة المؤمنين.

ثمّ قال (صلى الله عليه وآله): قم يا عمر فسلّم على عليّ بامرة المؤمنين.

فقال: أعن أمر الله ورسوله نسميّه أمير المؤمنين؟ قال: نعم.

فقام فسلّم، ولم يقل مثل ما قال الرجلان من قبله. ثم قال (صلى الله عليه وآله) لحذيفة اليماني: قم فسلم على علي أمير المؤمنين. فقام فسلم عليه.

ثمّ قال (صلى الله عليه وآله) للمقداد بن الأسود الكنديّ: قم فسلّم على عليّ بامرة المؤمنين.

فقام فسلّم ولم يقل مثل ما قال الرجلان من قبله.

ثمّ قال (صلى الله عليه وآله) لأبي ذر الغفاري: قم فسلّم على عليّ أمير المؤمنين. فقام فسلّم عليه.

ثمّ قال (صلى الله عليه وآله) لعمّار بن ياسر: قم فسلّم على أمير المؤمنين. فقام فسلّم.

ثمّ قال (صلى الله عليه وآله) لعبد الله بن مسعود: قم فسلّم على عليّ بامرة المؤمنين. فقام فسلّم.

ثمّ قال (صلى الله عليه وآله) لبريدة: قم فسلّم على عليّ بامرة المؤمنين ـ وكان بريدة أصغر القوم سنّاً ـ فقام فسلّم.

فقال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): إنّما دعوتكم لهذا الأمر لتكونوا شهداء الله أقمتم أم تركتم.

باب الثعبان


بحار الأنوار 39 / 171 ـ 172، ح 11، عن الروضة والفضائل: بالاسانيد يرفعه عن جعفر بن محمد الصادق، عن أبيه، عن جدّه الشهيد (عليهم السلام) قال:
كان عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام) يخطب بالناس يوم الجمعة على منبر الكوفة إذ سمع وجبة عظيمة، وعدوا الرجال يتواقعون بعضهم على بعض.

فقال لهم أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): ما بالكم ياقوم؟

قالوا: ثعبان عظيم قد دخل من باب المسجد كأنّه النخلة السحوق، ونحن نفزع منه ونريد أن نقتله فلا نقدر عليه.

فقال: ﻻ تقربوه وطرّقوا له، فإنّه رسول إليّ قد جاءني في حاجة.

قال: فعند ذلك فرّجوا له، فما زال يخترق الصفوف إلى أن وصل إلى عيبة علم رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) ثمّ جعل ينقّ نقيقاً، فجعل الإمام (عليه السلام) ينقّ مثل ما نقّ له.

ثمّ نزل عن المنبر وانسلّ من الجماعة، فما كان أسرع أن غاب فلم يروه.

فقالت الجماعة: يا أمير المؤمنين ما هذا الثعبان؟

قال: هذا درجان بن مالك خليفتي على الجنّ المؤمنين، وذلك أنّهم اختلف عليهم شيء من أمر دينهم فأنفذوه إليّ ليسألني عنه فأجبته فاستعلم جوابها ثمّ رجع إليهم.

ولكلام خليفة الحسن الزكي روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

أيّكم وصيّ الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله)؟


الخرائج والجرائح 1/175 ـ 176، ب 2، ح 8: روي عن علي بن أبي حمزة، عن عليّ بن الحسين (عليه السلام)، عن أبيه (عليه السلام)، قال:.
كان علي (عليه السلام) ينادي: من كان له عند رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) عدّة أو دين فليأتني، فكان كلّ من أتاه يطلب ديناً أو عدّة يرفع مصلاّه فيجد ذلك كذلك تحته فيدفعه إليه.
فقال الثاني للأول: ذهب هذا بشرف الدنيا في هذا دوننا، فما الحيلة؟
فقال: لعلّك لو ناديت كما نادى هو كنت تجد ذلك ما يجد هو إذ كان، إنّما يقضي عن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)، فنادى أبوبكر كذلك، فعرف أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) الحال فقال: أما إنّه سيندم على ما فعل.
فلما كان من الغد أتاه أعرابي وهو جالس في جماعة من المهاجرين والأنصار فقال: أيّكم وصيّ رسول الله؟ فأشير إلى أبي بكر.
فقال: أنت وصيّ رسول الله وخليفته؟
قال: نعم فما تشاء؟ قال: فهلُم الثمانين الناقة التي ضمن لي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله).
قال: وما هذه النوق؟
قال: ضمن لي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) ثمانين ناقة حمراء كحل العيون.
فقال لعمر: كيف نصنع الآن؟
قال: إنّ الأعراب جهّال فاسأله: ألك شهود بما تقوله، فتطلبهم منه.
(فقال أبوبكر للأعرابي: ألك شهود بما تقول؟).
قال: ومثلي يطلب منه الشهود على رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) بما يضمن لي؟ والله ما أنت بوصيّ رسول الله ولا خليفته.
فقام إليه سلمان فقال: يا أعرابي اتبعني حتى أدلّك على وصيّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)، فتبعه الأعرابي حتى انتهى إلى عليّ (عليه السلام).
فقال: أنت وصيّ رسول الله؟
قال: نعم فما تشاء؟
قال: إنّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) ضمن لي ثمانين ناقة حمراء، كحل العيون، فهلمّها.
فقال له عليّ (عليه السلام): أسلمت أنت وأهل بيتك؟
فانكب الأعرابي على يديه يقبّلهما وهو يقول: أشهد أنّك وصيّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) وخليفته، فبهذا وقع الشرط بيني وبينه وقد أسلمنا جميعاً.
فقال علي (عليه السلام): يا حسن انطلق أنت وسلمان مع هذا الأعرابي الى وادي فلان فناد: يا صالح يا صالح، فإذا أجابك فقل: إنّ أمير المؤمنين يقرأ عليك السلام ويقول لك: هلمّ الثمانين الناقة التي ضمنها رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) لهذا الأعرابي.
قال سلمان: فمضينا إلى الوادي فنادى الحسن فأجابه: لبيك يابن رسول الله، فأدّى إليه رسالة أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام).
فقال: السمع والطاعة، فلم يلبث أن خرج إلينا زمام ناقة من الأرض، فأخذ الحسن (عليه السلام) الزمام فناوله الأعرابي وقال: خذ، فجعلت النوق تخرج حتى كملت الثمانون على الصفة.

مع شجرة الرمّان


الخرائج والجرائح 1/ 219 ـ 220، ب 2، ح 64: روي عن أبي جعفر، عن آبائه (عليه السلام) أنّ الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
كنّا قعوداً ذات يوم عند أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) وهناك شجرة رمّان يابسة، إذ دخل عليه نفر من مبغضيه وعنده قوم من محبّيه فسلّموا فأمرهم بالجلوس.

فقال علي (عليه السلام): انى أريكم اليوم آية تكون فيكم كمثل المائدة في بني إسرائيل، إذ يقول الله: (انّي منزّلها عليكم فمن يكفر بعد منكم فإنّي اعذّبه عذاباً ﻻ اعذّبه أحداً من العالمين).

ثم قال: انظروا إلى الشجرة ـ وكانت يابسة ـ وإذا هي قد جرى الماء في عودها ثم اخضرّت وأورقت وعقدت وتدلّى حملها على رؤوسنا، ثم التفت إلينا فقال للقوم الذين هم محبّوه: مدّوا أيديكم وتناولوا وكلوا.

فقلنا: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وتناولنا وأكلنا رمّاناً لم نأكل قطّ شيئاً أعذب منه وأطيب.

ثم قال للنفر الذين هم مبغضوه: مدوّا أيديكم وتناولوا فمدّوا أيديهم فارتفعت وكلّما مدّ رجل منهم يده إلى رمّانة ارتفعت، فلم يتناولوا شيئاً.

فقالوا: يا أمير المؤمنين ما بال إخواننا مدّوا أيديهم وتناولوا وأكلوا ومددنا أيدينا فلم ننل؟

فقال (عليه السلام): وكذلك الجنّة ﻻ ينالها إلاّ أولياؤنا ومحبّونا ولا يبعد منها إلاّ أعداؤنا ومبغضونا.

الولاء الخالص


أمالي الصدوق 150، المجلس 33، ح 6، وعيون أخبار الرضا (عليه السلام) 1/302 ـ 303، ب 28، ح 61: حدثنا محمد بن موسى بن المتوكل، عن عليّ بن إبراهيم بن هاشم، عن أبيه، عن الريان بن الصلت، عن الرضا عليّ بن موسى، عن آبائه عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
رأى أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) رجلاً من شيعته بعد عهد طويل وقد أثّر السنّ فيه، وكان يتجلّد في مشيته، فقال (عليه السلام): كبر سنّك يا رجل.

قال: في طاعتك يا أمير المؤمنين.

فقال (عليه السلام): إنّك لتتجلد.

قال: على أعدائك يا أمير المؤمنين.

فقال (عليه السلام): أجد فيك بقية.

قال: هي لك يا أمير المؤمنين.

ولكلام سيد الشهداء الإمام الحسين روحي فداه بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

أول مظلوم ومظلومة


أمالي المفيد 172 ـ 173، المجلس 33، ح 7، وأمالي الشيخ الطوسي 1/107 ـ 108، الجزء، ح 20: المفيد قال: حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن الحسين قال: حدثنا أبي، عن أحمد بن إدريس، عن عبد الجبّار، عن القاسم بن محمد الرازي، عن عليّ بن محمد الهرمزاني، عن عليّ بن الحسين، عن أبيه الحسين (عليه السلام) قال:
لمّا مرضت فاطمة بنت النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) وصّت إلى عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام) أن يكتم أمرها ويخفى خبرها ولا يؤذن أحداً بمرضها، ففعل ذلك، وكان يمرّضها بنفسه وتعينه على ذلك أسماء بنت عميس رحمها الله، على استسرار بذلك كما وصّت به، فلمّا حضرتها الوفاة وصّت أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) أن يتولى أمرها، ويدفنها ليلاً ويعفي قبرها، فتولى ذلك أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) ودفنها، وعفى موضع قبرها، فلمّا نفض يده من تراب القبر، هاج به الحزن، فأرسل دموعه على خدّيه وحوّل وجهه إلى قبر رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) فقال:
السلام عليك يا رسول الله منّي، والسلام عليك من ابنتك وحبيبتك وقرّة عينك وزائرتك، والبائنة في الثرى ببقعتك والمختار لها الله سرعة اللحاق بك، قلّ يا رسول الله عن صفيّتك صبري، وضعف عن سيّدة النساء تجلّدي، إلاّ أنّ لي في التأسّي بسنّتك، والحزن الّذي حلّ بي بفراقك موضع التعزّي، فلقد وسدّتك في ملحودة قبرك بعد أن فاضت نفسك على صدري وغمّضتك بيدي وتولّيت أمرك بنفسي.
نعم وفي كتاب الله أنعم القبول، إنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون، قد استرجعت الوديعة وأخذت الرهينة واختلست الزهراء، فما أقبح الخضراء والغبراء يا رسول الله.
أمّا حزني فسرمد، وأمّا ليلي فمسهّد، ﻻ يبرح الحزن من قلبي أو يختار الله لي دارك الّتي أنت فيها مقيم، كمد مقيّح، وهمّ مهيّج، سرعان ما فرّق الله بيننا وإلى الله أشكو وستنبئك ابنتك بتظاهر امّتك عليّ، وعلى هضمها حقّها فاستخبرها الحال، فكم من غليل معتلج في صدرها لم تجد إلى بثّه سبيلاً، وستقول ويحكم الله وهو خير الحاكمين.
سلام عليك يا رسول الله سلام مودّع ﻻ سئم ولا قال، فإن أنصرف فلا عن ملالة، وإن أقم فلا عن سوء ظن بما وعد الله الصابرين، الصبر أيمن وأجمل ولولا غلبة المستولين علينا لجعلت المقام عند قبرك لزاماً والتثبّت (التلبّث، خ ل) عنده معكوفا ولا عولت إعوال الثكلى على جليل الرزيّة فبعين الله تدفن ابنتك سرّاً وتهتضم حقّها قهراً، ويمنع إرثها جهراً ولم يطل العهد ولم يخلق منك الذكر، فإلى الله يا رسول الله المشتكى وفيك أجمل العزاء فصلوات الله عليك وعليها ورحمة الله وبركاته.

قتيل العبرة


كامل الزيارات 108 ـ 109، ب 36، ح 6: حدثني محمد بن الحسن، عن الصفّار، عن ابن عيسى، عن محمد البرقي، عن أبان الأحمر، عن محمد بن الحسين الخزار، عن ابن خارجة عن أبي عبدالله (عليه السلام)، قال: كنّا عنده فذكرنا الحسين (بن علي) (عليه السلام)، وعلى قاتله لعنة الله، فبكى أبو عبد الله (عليه السلام) وبكينا قال: ثم رفع رأسه فقال: قال الحسين (عليه السلام):
أنا قتيل العبرة ﻻ يذكرني مؤمن إلاّ بكى. 


المؤمن ومصاب الحسين (عليه السلام)


أمالي الصدوق 118، المجلس 28، ح 7، وكامل الزيارات ص 108، ب 36، ح 3: حدّثنا الحسين بن أحمد بن إدريس، عن أبيه، عن ابن أبي الخطاب، عن الحكم بن المسكين، عن أبي بصير، عن الصادق جعفر بن محمد، عن آبائه (عليه السلام) قال: قال أبو عبدالله الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام): 
أنا قتيل العبرة ﻻ يذكرني مؤمن إلاّ استعبر.


ليلة عاشوراء


الخرائج والجرائح 2/847 ـ 848، ح 62: سعد بن عبد الله، عن أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى، عن الحسين بن سعيد، عن النضر بن سويد، عن عاصم بن حميد، عن أبي حمزة الثمالي قال:
قال علي بن الحسين (عليه السلام): كنت مع أبي (في) اللّيلة التي قتل في صبيحتها، فقال لأصحابه:

هذا اللّيل فاتّخذوه جملاً فإنّ القوم انّما يريدونني، ولو قتلوني لم يلتفتوا إليكم وأنتم في حلّ وسعة.

فقالوا: ﻻ والله، ﻻ يكون هذا أبداً.

قال: إنّكم تقتلون غداً كذلك ﻻ يفلت منكم رجل.

قالوا الحمد لله الذي شرّفنا بالقتل معك.

ثمّ دعا وقال لهم: ارفعوا رؤوسكم وانظروا، فجعلوا ينظرون إلى مواضعهم ومنازلهم من الجنّة، وهو يقول لهم: هذا منزلك يا فلان وهذا قصرك يا فلان، وهذه درجتك يافلان، فكان الرجل يستقبل الرماح والسيوف بصدره ووجهه ليصل إلى منزله من الجنّة.

إسلام الراهب


بحار الأنوار 45/303 ـ 304:
لمّا جاؤا برأس الحسين (عليه السلام) ونزلوا منزلاً يقال له: قنّسرين اطّلع راهب من صومعته إلى الرأس فرأى نوراً ساطعاً يخرج من فيه ويصعد إلى السماء فأتاهم بعشرة آلاف درهم وأخذ الرأس وأدخله صومعته، فسمع صوتاً ولم ير شخصاً قال: طوبى لك، وطوبى لمن عرف حرمته، فرفع الراهب رأسه وقال: يا ربّ بحقّ عيسى تأمر هذا الرأس بالتكلّم معي، فتكلّم الرأس وقال:

يا راهب أيّ شيء تريد؟

قال: من أنت؟

قال: أنا ابن محمد المصطفى، وأنا ابن عليّ المرتضى، وأنا ابن فاطمة الزهراء، أنا المقتول بكربلا، أنا المظلوم، أنا العطشان وسكت.

فوضع الراهب وجهه على وجهه، فقال: ﻻ أرفع وجهي عن وجهك حتى تقول: أنا شفيعك يوم القيامة.

فتكلّم الرأس وقال: إرجع إلى دين جدّي محمد!

فقال الراهب: أشهد أن ﻻ إله إلاّ الله وأشهد أنّ محمّداً رسول الله، فقبل له الشفاعة، فلمّا أصبحوا أخذوا منه الرأس والدراهم، فلمّا بلغوا الوادي نظروا الدراهم قد صارت حجارة.

ولكلام ابو الأئمة روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

من علامات المحبّة


المؤمن 15 ـ 16، ب 1، ح 4:
عن سعد بن ظريف قال: كنت عند أبيجعفر (عليه السلام) فجاء جميل الأزرق، فدخل عليه قال: فذكروا بلايا الشيعة وما يصيبهم، فقال أبو جعفر (عليه السلام): أن اناساً اتو علي بن الحسين (عليه السلام) وعبد الله بن عباس، فذكروا لهما نحوا مما ذكرتم، قال: فاتيا الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام)، فذكرا له ذلك، فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):
والله البلاء والفقر والقتل اسرع إلى من أحبنا من ركض البراذين ومن السيل إلى صمره.

قلت: وما الصمر؟

قال: منتهاه، ولو ﻻ ان تكونوا كذلك، لرأينا انكم لستم منّا.

خير المذاهب


المحاسن 147، ب 16، ح 55: أحمد بن أبي عبد الله البرقي، عن أبيه وابن أبي نجران، عن حمّاد بن عيسى، عن الحسين بن مختار، عن عبدالرحمان بن سيابة، عن عمران بن ميثم،
عن حبابة الوالبية قال: دخلت عليها فقالت: من أنت؟ قلت: ابن أخيك ميثم، فقالت: أخي والله لاحدّثنّك بحديث سمعته من مولاك الحسين بن عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام) أني سمعته يقول:

والذي جعل أحمس خير بجيلة وعبد القيس خير ربيعة وهمدان خير اليمن انكم لخير الفرق.

ثمّ قال: ما على ملة إبراهيم إلاّ نحن وشيعتنا وسائر الناس منها برآء.

هذا السعيد حقّاً


معاني الأخبار 197 ـ 200، ح 4. أمالي الصدوق 321 ـ 323، المجلس 63، ح 4. أمالي الشيخ الطوسي 2/49، ب 15، ح 31: حدّثنا محمّد بن إبراهيم بن إسحاق، عن أحمد بن محمّد الهمداني، عن الحسن بن القاسم قراءة، عن علي بن إبراهيم بن المعلّى، عن أبي عبد الله محمّد بن خالد، عن عبد الله بن بكر المرادي، عن موسى بن جعفر، عن أبيه، عن جدّه، عن علي بن الحسين، عن أبيه (عليه السلام) قال:
بينا أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) ذات يوم جالس مع أصحابه يعبّئهم للحرب إذ اتاه شيخ عليه شجبة السفر، فقال أين أمير المؤمنين؟
فقال هو ذا فسلّم عليه ثمّ قال: يا أمير المؤمنين اني اتيتك من ناحية الشام وانا شيخ كبير قد سمعت فيك من الفضل ما ﻻ أُحصى، واني اظنّك ستغتال فعلمني مما علمك الله.
قال: نعم، يا شيخ! من اعتدل يوماه فهو مغبون، ومن كانت الدنيا همّته اشتدت حسرته عند فراغها، ومن كان غده شرّ يوميه فمحروم ومن لم يبال ما رزء من آخرته إذا سلمت له دنياه فهو هالك، ومن لم يتعاهد النقص من نفسه غلب عليه الهوى، ومن كان في نقص فالموت خير له.
يا شيخ: ارض للناس ما ترضى لنفسك، وات الى الناس ما تحب ان يؤتى اليك.
ثمّ أقبل على أصحابه فقال: ايها الناس اما ترون إلى أهل الدنيا يمسون ويصبحون على أحوال شتّى، فبين صريع يتلوّى وبين عائد ومعود وآخر بنفسه يجود، وآخر ﻻ يرجى وآخر مسجّى وطالب الدنيا والموت يطلبه، وغافل ليس بمغفول عنه، وعلى اثر الماضي يصير الباقي.
فقال له زيد بن صوحان العبديّ: يا أمير المؤمنين ايّ سلطان اغلب واقوى؟

قال: الهوى.

قال: فأيّ ذلّ اذل؟

قال: الحرص على الدنيا.

قال: فأيّ فقر اشدّ؟

قال: الكفر بعد الإيمان.

قال: فأيّ دعوة اضلّ؟

قال: الداعي بما ﻻ يكون.

قال: فأيّ عمل أفضل؟

قال: التقوى.

قال: فأيّ عمل انجح؟

قال: طلب ما عند الله.

قال: فأيّ صاحب شرّ؟

قال: المزيّن لك معصية الله.

قال: فأيّ الخلق اشقى؟

قال: من باع دينه بدنيا غيره.

قال: فأيّ الخلق اقوى؟

قال: الحليم.

قال: فأيّ الخلق اشحّ؟

قال: من اخذ المال من غير حلّه فجعله في غير حقّه.

قال: فأيّ الناس اكيس؟

قال: من ابصر رشده من غيّه فمال إلى رشده.

قال: فمن احلم الناس؟

قال: الذي ﻻ يغضب.

قال: فأيّ الناس اثبت رأياً؟

قال: من لم يغرّه الناس في نفسه ولم تغرّه الدنيا بتشوفّها.

قال: فأيّ الناس احمق؟

قال: المغترّ بالدنيا وهو يرى ما فيها من تقلّب احوالها.

قال: فأيّ الناس اشدّ حسرة؟

قال: الذي حرم الدنيا والآخرة ذلك هو الخسران المبين.

قال: فأيّ الخلق اعمى؟

قال: الذي عمل لغير الله، يطلب بعمله الثواب من عند الله عزّ وجلّ.

قال: فأيّ القنوع أفضل؟

قال: القانع بما اعطاه الله.

قال: فأيّ المصائب اشدّ؟

قال: المصيبة بالدين.

قال: فأيّ الأعمال احبّ إلى الله عزّ وجلّ؟

قال: انتظار الفرج.

قال: فأيّ الناس خير عند الله عزّ وجلّ؟

قال: اخوفهم لله واعملهم بالتقوى وازهدهم في الدنيا.

قال: فأيّ الكلام أفضل عند الله عزّ وجلّ؟

قال: كثرة ذكره والتضرع إليه والدعاء.

قال: فأيّ القول اصدق؟

قال: شهادة أن ﻻ اله الاّ الله.

قال: فأيّ الأعمال اعظم عند الله عزّ وجل؟

قال: التسليم والورع.

قال: فأيّ الناس اصدق؟

قال: من صدّق في المواطن.

ثمّ أقبل (عليه السلام) على الشيخ فقال: يا شيخ ان الله عزّ وجلّ خلق خلقاً ضيّق الدنيا عليهم نظرا لهم، فزهّدهم فيها وفي حُطامها فرغبوا في دار السلام التي دعاهم اليها وصبروا على ضيق المعيشة وصبروا على المكروه، واشتاقوا إلى ما عند الله من الكرامة، وبذلوا نفسهم ابتغاء رضوان الله، وكانت خاتمة اعمالهم الشهادة فلقوا الله وهو عنهم راض، وعلموا انّ الموت سبيل من مضى ومن بقى، فتزوّدوا لآخرتهم غير الذهب والفضة، والبسوا الخشن، وصبروا على الذل وقدّموا الفضل واحبّوا في الله وابغضوا في الله عزّ وجلّ اولئك المصابيح في الدنيا وأهل النعيم في الآخرة والسلام.
فقال الشيخ: فأين اذهب وادع الجنة ـ وانا اراها وارى اهلها معك يا أمير المؤمنين ـ؟ جهزني بقوّة أتقوّى بها على عدوّك، فأعطاه أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) سلاحاً وحمله وكان في الحرب بين يدي أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) يضرب قدماً قدماً و أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) يعجب مما يصنع، فلما اشتدّت الحرب اقدم فرسه حتّى قتل ـ رحمة الله عليه ـ واتبعه رجل من أصحاب أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) فوجده صريعاً ووجد دابتّه ووجد سيفه في ذراعه، فلما انقضت الحرب اتى أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) بدابّته وسلاحه وصلّى عليه أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) فقال:

هذا والله السعيد حقّاً فترحمّوا على اخيكم.

ولكلام ابو علي الأكبر روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج عما قريب إنشاء الله*

*سلااُمُ من الله ورحمتة وبركاتة أبعثه لكَ أخي الكريم مع فائق التقدير والأحترام على ماسطرته أناملك الكرمتين*

*جعلنا الله وإياكم من الموالين والمتمسكين بعترة محمد وآل محمد ورزقنا الله وإيكم زيارتهم في الدنيا ويمنَّ علينا بالآخرة بشفاعتهم والحشر في زمرتهم بحق محمد وآل محمد اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*يعجز قلمي عن التعبير لك عما تفضلت وقدمته لناا فمجرد القراءة لهذي الكلمات والقصص تعيد إلى الروح الحياة وتبعث في القلب السكينة والطمئنينة فكل حادثة حدثت إلى أهل البيت عليهم السلاام لها حكمة وعبرة إلى جميع الخلق وبالخصوص الموالين والمتمسكين بأهل البيت والمعتبرين بهم* 

*أسال الله العلي العزيز القدير بأن يعجل فرج صاحب العصر والزمان عجل اللهم له الفرج وسهل اللهم له المخرج وأرحمنا به ياأرحم الراحمين وصل اللهم على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*لاعدمنااااااااااك أخي الكريم عمار ابو الحسين وننتظر المزيد المزيد من اسطرك المذهبة والروائع التي تتعطش لها الروح*

*أختك*

*القلب الوفي*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

يعجز القلم عن هذا الرد الكريم من الكريمة بنت الكرماء القلب الوفي لا حرمني الله من مشاركتك ودعائك أختي العزيزة

بارك الله فيك

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشهداء والصدّيقون


دعوات الراوندي 242 ح 681 ومشكاة الأنوار 92: قال زيد بن ارقم قال الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام):
ما من شيعتنا إلاّ صديق شهيد.
قلت: انى يكون ذلك وهم يموتون على فرشهم؟
فقال: اما تتلو كتاب الله (الذين آمنوا بالله ورسله اولئك هم الصديقون والشهداء عند ربهم). ثم قال (عليه السلام): لو لم تكن الشهادة إلاّ لمن قتل بالسيف، لأقل الله الشهداء.

عيد الوصاية والإمامة


بحار الأنوار 97/112 ـ 118: عن السيد ابن طاووس في كتاب مصباح الزائر قال: ومما رويناه وحذفنا اسناده اختصاراً الفيّاض بن محمد الطوسي حدّث بطوس سنة تسع وخمسين ومائتين وقد بلغ التسعين انه شهد ابا الحسن علي بن موسى الرضا (عليه السلام) في يوم الغدير وبحضرته جماعة من خاصته، قد احتبسهم للافطار، وقد قدّم الى منازلهم الطعام والبر والصلات والكسوة حتى الخواتيم والنعال، وقد غيّر من أحوالهم وأحوال حاشيته، وجدّدت له آلة غير الآلة التي جرى الرسم بابتذالها قبل يومه، وهو يذكر فضل اليوم وقديمه، فكان من قوله (عليه السلام): حدثني الهادي أبي قال: حدثني جدي الصادق (عليه السلام) قال: حدثني الباقر (عليه السلام) قال: حدثني سيد العابدين (عليه السلام) قال: ان الحسين (عليه السلام) قال:
اتفق في بعض سنين امير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) الجمعة والغدير، فصعد المنبر على خمس ساعات من نهار ذلك اليوم، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه حمداً لم يسمع بمثله، وأثنى عليه مالم يتوجه اليه غيره، فكان مما حفظ من ذلك:
الحمد لله الذي جعل الحمد (على عباده) من غير حاجة منه الى حامديه وطريقاً من طرق الاعتراف بلا هوتيته وصمدانيّته وربانيّته وفردانيته، وسبباً الى المزيد من رحمته، ومحجة للطالب من فضله، وكمّن في إبطان اللفظ حقيقة الاعتراف له بأنه المنعم على كلّ حمد باللفظ، وان عظم.
وأشهد ان ﻻ اله الا الله وحده ﻻ شريك له، شهادة نزعت عن اخلاص المطويّ ونطق اللسان بها عبارة عن صدق خفيّ أنّه الخالق البدئ المصور له الأسماء الحسنى ليس كمثله شيء إذا كان الشيء من مشيته، وكان ﻻ يشبهه مكوّنه.
وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله استخلصه في القدم على سائر الامم، على علم منه به، انفرد عن التشاكل والتماثل من ابناء الجنس، وائتمنه آمراً وناهياً عنه، أقامه في ساير عالمه في الأداء ومقامه. إذ كان ﻻ يدركه الابصار، ولا تحويه خواطر الافكار، ولا تمثّله غوامض الظنن في الأسرار، ﻻ إله إلاّ هو الملك الجبّار قرن الاعتراف بنبوّته بالاعتراف بلا هوتيته واختصه من تكرمته بما لم يلحقه فيه احد من بريّته، فهلهل ذلك بخاصته وخلّته إذا ﻻ يختصّ من يشوبه التغيير، ولا يخالل من يلحقه التظنين، وأمر بالصلاة عليه مزيداً في تكرمته، وتطريقاً للداعي الى اجابته، فصلّى الله عليه وكرّم وشرّف وعظّم مزيداً ﻻ يلحقه التنفيد، ولا ينقطع على التأبيد.
وان الله تعالى اختصّ لنفسه بعد نبيّه (صلى الله عليه وآله) من بريّته خاصة علاهم بتعليته وسما بهم الى رتبته، وجعلهم الدعاة بالحق اليه والأدلاّء بالارشاد عليه، لقرن قرن وزمن زمن.
أنشأهم في القدم قبل كلّ مذروء ومبروءٍ، أنواراً أنطقها بتحميده وألهمها بشكره وتمجيده، وجعلها الحجج له على كلّ معترف له بملكة الربوبية وسلطان العبوديّة، واستنطق بها الخرسان بأنواع اللّغات، بخوعاً له بأنه فاطر الأرضين والسماوات، وأشهدهم خلقه، وولاّهم ما شاء من أمره جعلهم تراجمة مشيّته، وألسن إرادته عبيداً ﻻ يسبقونه بالقول وهم بأمره يعملون، يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يشفعون إلاّ لمن ارتضى وهم من خشيته مشفقون.
يحكمون بأحكامه ويسنّون سنّته ويعتمدون حدوده، ويؤدّون فروضه ولم يدع الخلق في بهم صمّاء، ولا في عمى بكماء بل جعل لهم عقولاً ما زجت شواهدهم، وتفرّقت في هياكلهم، حقّقها في نفوسهم واستعبد لها حواسّهم، فقرّت بها على أسماع ونواظر، وأفكار وخواطر ألزمهم بها حجّته، وأراهم بها محجّته، وأنطقهم عمّا تشهد به بألسنة ذربه بما قام فيها من قدرته وحكمته، وبين بها عندهم بها ليهلك من هلك عن بيّنة ويحيى من حيّ عن بيّنة وانّ الله لسميع عليم بصير شاهد خبير
وانّ الله تعالى جمع لكم معشر المؤمنين في هذا اليوم عيدين عظيمين كبيرين ﻻ يقوم أحدهما إلاّ بصاحبه ليكمل أحدكم صنعه، ويقفكم على طريق رشده، ويقفو بكم آثار المستضيئين بنور هدايته، ويشملكم صوله ويسلك بكم منهاج قصده ويوفّر عليكم هنيئء رفده.
فجعل الجمعة مجمعاً ندب اليه لتطهير ما كان قبله، وغسل ما أوقعته مكاسب السوء من مثله الى مثله، وذكرى للمؤمنين، وتبيان خشية المتقين ووهب لأهل طاعته في الأيام قبله، وجعله ﻻ يتمّ إلاّ بالايتمار لما أمر به، والانتهاء عمّا نهى عنه والبخوع بطاعته فيما حثّ عليه وندب اليه ولا يقبل توحيده إلاّ بالاعتراف لنبيّه (صلى الله عليه وآله) بنبوّته، ولا يقبل ديناً إلاّ بولاية من أمر بولايته، ولا ينتظم أسباب طاعته إلاّ بالتمسك بعصمه وعصم أهل ولايته.
وبقيت حثالة من الضلال ﻻ يألون الناس خبالاً يقصدهم الله في ديارهم، ويمحو آثارهم ويبيد معالمهم، ويعقّبهم عن قرب الحسرات، ويلحقهم بمن بسط أكفّهم، ومدّ أعناقهم، ومكّنهم من دين الله حتى بدّلوه، ومن حكمه حتّى غيروه، وسيأتي نصر الله على عدوّه لحينه، والله لطيف خبير، وفي دون ما سمعتم كفاية وبلاغ، فتأمّلوا رحمكم الله ما ندبكم الله اليه وحثّكم عليه، واقصدوا شرعه، واسلكوا نهجه، ولا تتبعوا السبل فتفرّق بكم عن سبيله.
إنّ هذا يوم عظيم الشأن، فيه وقع الفرج، ورفعت الدرج ووضحت الحجج المعهود ويوم الشاهد والمشهود، ويوم تبيان العقود عن النفاق والجحود، ويوم البيان عن حقائق الإيمان، ويوم دخر الشيطان، ويوم البرهان، هذا يوم الفصل الذي كنتم (به تكذّبون) هذا يوم الملأ الأعلى الذي أنتم عنه معرضون، هذا يوم الارشاد ويوم محنة العباد، ويوم الدليل على الروّاد، هذا يوم ابداء خفايا الصدور ومضمرات الامور، هذا يوم النصوص على أهل الخصوص.
هذا يوم شيث، هذا يوم ادريس، هذا يوم يوشع، هذا يوم شمعون، هذا يوم الأمن والمأمون، هذا يوم اظهار المصون من المكنون، هذا يوم بلوى السرائر.
فلم يزل (عليه السلام) يقول: هذا يوم هذا يوم.
فراقبوا الله واتقوه، واسمعوا له وأطيعوه، واحذروا المكر، ولا تخادعوه وفتّشوا ضمائركم ولا تواربوه، وتقرّبوا الى الله بتوحيده، وطاعة من أمركم أن تطيعوه، ﻻ تمسكوا بعصم الكوافر، ولا يجنح بكم الغيّ فتضلّوا عن سبيل الله باتّباع اولئك الذين ضلّوا قال الله عزّ من قائل في طائفة ذكرهم بالذمّ في كتابه: (إنّا أطعنا سادتنا وكبرائنا فأضلّونا السبيلا * ربّنا آتهم ضعفين من العذاب والعنهم لعناً كبيراً)وقال تعالى: (وإذ يتحاجّون في النّار فيقول الضعفاء للذين استكبروا إنّا كنّا لكم تبعاً فهل أنتم مغنون عنّا نصيباً من النار).
أفتدرون الاستكبار ما هو؟ هو ترك الطاعة لمن امروا بطاعته، والترفّع على من ندبوا الى متابعته، والقرآن ينطق من هذا عن كثير، ان تدبّره متدبّر زجره ووعظه.
واعلموا أيّها المؤمنون أنّ الله عزّ وجلّ قال: (إنّ الله يحبّ الذين يقاتلون في سبيله صفّاً كأنّهم بنيان مرصوص). أتدرون ما سبيل الله؟ ومن سبيله؟ ومن صراط الله؟ ومن طريقه؟ أنا صراط الله الذي من لم يسلكه بطاعة الله فيه هوى به الى النار، وأنا سبيله الذي نصبني للأتباع بعد نبيّه (صلى الله عليه وآله) أنا قسيم النار أنا حجّته على الفجّار، أنا نور الأنوار.
فانتبهوا من رقدة الغفلة، وبادروا بالعمل قبل حلول الأجل، وسابقوا الى مغفرة من ربّكم قبل أن يضرب بالسور بباطن الرحمة وظاهر العذاب، فتنادون فلا يسمع نداؤكم، وتضجّون فلا يحفل بضجيجكم، وقبل أن تستغيثوا فلا تغاثوا سارعوا الى الطاعات قبل فوت الأوقات، فكأن قد جاءكم هادم اللذات، فلا مناص نجاء، ولا محيص تخليص.
عودوا رحمكم الله بعد انقضاء مجمعكم بالتوسعة على عيالكم، والبرّ باخوانكم والشكر لله عزّ وجلّ على ما منحكم، واجتمعوا يجمع الله شملكم، وتبارّوا يصل الله الفتكم، وتهانؤا نعمة الله كما هنأكم الله بالثواب فيه على أضعاف الأعياد قبله وبعده، إلاّ في مثله، والبرّ فيه يثمر المال ويزيد في العمر، والتعاطف فيه يقتضي رحمة الله وعطفه، وهبوا لاخوانكم وعيالكم من فضله بالجهد من جودكم، وبما تناله القدرة من استطاعتكم، واظهروا البشر فيما بينكم، والسرور في ملاقاتكم، والحمد لله على ما منحكم، وعودوا بالمزيد من الخير على أهل التأميل لكم وساووا بكم ضعفاءكم في مآكلكم، وما تناله القدرة من استطاعتكم، على حسب إمكانكم، فالدرهم فيه بمائتي ألف درهم، والمزيد من الله عزّ وجلّ.
وصوم هذا اليوم مما ندب الله اليه، وجعل الجزاء العظيم كفالة عنه، حتى لو تعبّد له عبد من العبيد في الشيبة من ابتداء الدنيا الى انقضائها، صائماً نهارها قائماً ليلها، إذا أخلص المخلص في صومه، لقصرت اليه أيّام الدنيا عن كفايته، ومن أسعف أخاه مبتدئاً وبرّه راغباً فله كأجر من صام هذا اليوم، وقام ليلته، ومن فطّر مؤمناً في ليلته، فكأنما فطّر فئاماً بعدها عشرة.
فنهض ناهض فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) ما الفئام؟
قال: مائة الف نبي وصدّيق وشهيد، فكيف بمن تكفّل عدداً من المؤمنين والمؤمنات، فأنا ضمينه على الله تعالى الأمان من الكفر والفقر، ومن مات في يومه أو ليلته أو بعده الى مثله من غير ارتكاب كبيرة فأجره على الله، ومن استدان إخوانه وأعانهم فأنا الضامن على الله ان بقّاه قضاه، وإن قبضه حمله عنه.
وإذا تلاقيتم فتصافحوا بالتسليم، وتهانؤا النعمة في هذا اليوم وليبلّغ الحاضر الغائب، والشاهد البائن، وليعد الغنيّ على الفقير، والقويّ على الضعيف أمرني رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) بذلك.
ثم أخذ صلوات الله عليه في خطبة الجمعة وجعل صلاته جمعة صلاة عيده، وانصرف بولده وشيعته الى منزل أبي محمد الحسن بن علي (عليه السلام) بما أعدّ له من طعامه وانصرف غنيّهم وفقيرهم برفده الى عياله.

ولكلام ابي عبد الله الرضيع روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## هديل

مشكور اخوي على الطرح النوراني الرائع

جعلها لله في ميزان اعمالك

ولي عودة لاكمال قرأته انشالله

تحياتي لك

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لك أختي هديل ولا حرمنا الله تعالى من متابعتك للموضوع

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

دأب المؤمن


تحف العقول 248: قال (عليه السلام):
ان المؤمن اتخذ الله عصمته وقوله مرآته، فمرّة ينظر في نعت المؤمنين، وتارة ينظر في وصف المتجبّرين، فهو منه في لطائف، ومن نفسه في تعارف، ومن فطنته في يقين، ومن قدسه على تمكين.

أنا الحسين بن علي


كشف الغمة 2/212: قال (عليه السلام):
أنا الحسين بن علي بن ابي *** طالب البدر بأرض العرب

ألم تروا وتعلموا ان أبي *** قاتل عمرو و مبير مرحب

ولم يزل قبل كشوف الكرب *** مجلياً ذلك عن وجه النبي

أليس من أعجب عجب العجب *** ان يطلب الأبعد ميراث النبي

والله قد أوصى بحفظ الأقرب


أبي علي (عليه السلام)


كشف الغمة 2/213: قال (عليه السلام):
أبي علي وجدّي خاتم المرسل *** والمرتضون لدين الله من قبلي

والله يعلم والقرآن ينطقه *** أن الذي بيدي من ليس يملك لي

ما يرتجي بامرء ﻻ قائل عذلاً *** ولا يزيغ الى قول ولا عمل

ولا يرى خائفاً في سرّه وجلاً *** ولا يحاذر من هفو ولا زلل

يا ويح نفسي ممن ليس يرحمها *** اماله في كتاب الله من مثل

اما له في حديث الناس معتبر *** من العمالقة العادية الأول

يا أيها الرجل المغبون شيمته *** إنّي ورثت رسول الله عن رسل

أأنت أولى به من آله فبما *** ترى اعتللت وما في الدين من علل

زورنا جبرئيل

كشف الغمة 2/213 ـ 214: قال (عليه السلام): 
يا نكبات الدهر دولي دولي *** واقصري ان شئت أو أطيلي

رميتني رمية ﻻ مقيل *** بكلّ خطب فادح جليل

وكل عبء أيدّ ثقيل *** أول ما رزئت بالرسول

وبعد بالطاهرة البتول *** والوالد البرّ بنا الوصول

وبالشقيق الحسن الجليل *** والبيت ذي التأويل والتنزيل

وزورنا المعروف من جبريل *** فما له في الزرء من عديل

مالك عنّي اليوم من عدول *** وحسبي الرحمن من منيل

ولكلام ابو علي زين العابدين روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الإيمان بالقدر


فقه الرضا (عليه السلام) 408: قال العالم (عليه السلام): كتب الحسن بن أبي الحسن البصري إلى الحسين بن عليّ بن أبي طالب صلوات الله عليهما يسأله عن القدر، وكتب إليه:
اتّبع ما شرحت لك في القدر ممّا افضى إلينا ـ أهل البيت ـ فإنّه من لم يؤمن بالقدر خيره وشرّه فقد كفر، ومن حمل المعاصي على الله عزّ وجلّ فقد فجر، وافترى على الله افتراءاً عظيماً، انّ الله تبارك وتعالى ﻻ يطاع بإكراه، ولا يعصى بغلبة، ولا يهمل العباد في الهلكة، ولكنّه المالك لما ملّكهم، والقادر لما عليه أقدرهم، فإن ائتمروا بالطاعة لم يكن الله صادّاً عنها مبطّئاً وإن ائتمروا بالمعصية فشاء أن يمنّ عليهم فيحول بينهم وبين ما ائتمروا به، فإن فعل وإن لم يفعل فليس هو حملهم عليها قسراً، ولا كلّفهم جبراً، بل بتمكينه إيّاهم بعد إعذاره وإنذاره لهم واحتجاجه عليهم طوّقهم ومكّنهم، وجعل لهم السبيل إلى أخذ ما إليه دعاهم، وترك ما عنه نهاهم، جعلهم مستطيعين لأخذ ما أمرهم به من شيء غير آخذيه، ولترك ما نهاهم عنه من شيء غير تاركيه، والحمد لله الّذي جعل عباده أقوياء، (لما) أمرهم به، ينالون بتلك القوّة، ونهاهم عنه وجعل العذر لمن لم يجعل له السبب، جهداً متقبّلاً.

مقياس معرفة الله


علل الشرائع 1/9، ب 9، ح 1: حدّثنا أبي رضي الله عنه قال: حدّثنا أحمد بن إدريس، عن الحسين بن عبيد الله، عن الحسن بن عليّ بن أبي عثمان، عن عبدالكريم بن عبيد الله، عن سلمة بن عطا، عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال: خرج الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام) على أصحابه فقال:
كنز الكراجكي 1/328 قال: حدثني أبو المرجا محمد بن علي بن طالب البلدي، عن عبد الواحد بن عبد الله الموصلي، عن محمد بن همام بن سهل، عن عبد الله بن جعفر الحميري، عن الحسن بن علي بن فضال، عن محمد بن أبي عمير، عن أبي علي الخراساني، عن عبد الكريم بن عبد الله، عن مسلمة بن عطا، عن أبي عبدالله الإمام الصادق (عليه السلام) قال:
خرج الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) ذات يوم على أصحابه فقال بعد الحمد لله جلّ وعزّ، والصلاة على محمد رسوله (صلى الله عليه وآله):
يا أيّها الناس إنّ الله ـ والله ـ ما خلق العباد إلاّ ليعرفوه، فإذا عرفوه عبدوه، فإذا عبدوه استغنوا بعبادته (عن عبادة) من سواه.
فقال له رجل: بأبي أنت وامّي يابن رسول الله، ما معرفة الله؟
قال: معرفة أهل كلّ زمان إمامهم الذي يجب عليهم طاعته.

سفن النجاة


أمالي الشيخ المفيد 135، المجلس 25، ح 4: قال: حدّثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن الحسين (الصدوق) قال: حدثني أبي، قال: حدثنا سعد بن عبد الله، عن محمد بن الحسين بن أبي الخطاب، عن محمد بن سنان، عن الفضل بن عمر الجعفي، عن جابر بن يزيد، عن أبي جعفر محمد بن علي بن الحسين، عن أبيه، عن جدّه (عليه السلام) قال:
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) لعليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام): يا عليّ أنا وأنت وابناك الحسن والحسين وتسعة من ولد الحسين أركان الدين ودعائم الإسلام، من تبعنا نجا ومن تخلّف عنّا في النار.

كتيبة العرش


كفاية الأثر 170 ـ 172: أخبرنا أبو المفضل، قال: حدّثني أبو القاسم عبد الله بن أحمد بن عامر الطائي، قال: حدثني أحمد بن عبدان قال: حدثني سهل بن صيفي، عن موسى بن عبد ربّه قال: سمعت الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) يقول في مسجد النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) وذلك في حياة أبيه عليّ (عليه السلام):
سمعت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يقول: أوّل ما خلق الله عزّ وجلّ حجبه، فكتب على أركانه (حواشيها خ ل)، ﻻ اله إله إلاّ الله، محمد رسول الله، عليّ وصيّه، ثمّ خلق العرش فكتب على أركانه ﻻ إله إلاّ الله محمّد رسول الله عليّ وصيّه، ثم خلق الأرضين فكتب على أطوادها (أطوارها خ ل)، ﻻ إله إلاّ الله محمد رسول الله عليّ وصيّه، ثم خلق اللّوح فكتب على حدوده ﻻ إله إلاّ الله محمد رسول الله عليّ وصيّه.
فمن زعم انّه يحبّ النبيّ ولا يحبّ الوصيّ فقد كذب، ومن زعم انّه يعرف النبيّ ولا يعرف الوصيّ فقد كفر.
ثم قال (صلى الله عليه وآله): ألا انّ أهل بيتي أمان لكم فاحبّوهم لحبّي (بحبّي خ ل) وتمسّكوا بهم لن تضلّوا.
قيل: فمن أهل بيتك يا نبيّ الله؟
قال: عليّ وسبطاي وتسعة من ولد الحسين، أئمّة (أبرار و) امناء معصومون، ألا انّهم أهل بيتي وعترتي من لحمي ودمي.

ولكلام نور عين زينب روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

خلفاء الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله)


كفاية الأثر 177 ـ 179: حدثنا علي بن الحسن بن محمد قال: حدثنا محمد بن الحسين بن الحكم الكوفي ببغداد قال: حدثني الحسين بن حمدان الخصبي (الحصيبي خ ل) قال: حدثني عثمان بن سعد العموي (سعيد العمري خ ل) قال: حدثنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن مهران قال: حدثني محمد بن إسماعيل الحسني، عن خلف بن المفلّس، عن نعيم بن جعفر، قال: حدثني أبو حمزة الثمالي، عن أبي خالد الكابلي، عن علي بن الحسين، عن أبيه الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام) قال:
دخلت على رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) وهو متفكر مغموم فقلت: يا رسول الله مالي أراك متفكّراً؟
فقال يا بنيّ ان الروح الأمين قد أتاني فقال: يا رسول الله العليّ الأعلى يقرؤك السلام ويقول لك: انّك قد قضيت نبوّتك واستكملت أيّامك، فاجعل الإسم الأكبر وميراث العلم وآثار علم النبوّة عند عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام)، فإنّي ﻻ أترك الأرض إلاّ وفيها عالم يعرف به طاعتي ويعرف به ولايتي، فإنّي لم أقطع على (علم خ ل) النبوّة من الغيب من ذرّيتك، كما لم أقطعها من ذرّيات الأنبياء الذين كانوا بينك وبين أبيك آدم.
قلت: يا رسول الله فمن يملك هذا الأمر بعدك؟
قال: أبوك عليّ بن أبيطالب أخي وخليفتي، ويملك بعد علي الحسن، ثم تملك أنت وتسعة من صلبك، يملكه اثنا عشر إماماً، ثم يقوم قائمنا يملأ الدنيا قسطاً وعدلاً كما ملئت جوراً وظلماً ويشفي صدور قوم مؤمنين هم شيعته.

اثنا عشر مهديّاً


عيون أخبار الرضا (عليه السلام) 1/68، ب 6، ح 36: حدثنا أحمد بن زياد بن جعفر الهمداني رضي الله عنه، قال: حدثنا علي بن إبراهيم بن هاشم، عن أبيه، عن عبد السلام بن صالح الهروي قال: أخبرنا وكيع، عن الربيع بن سعد، عن عبدالرحمان بن سليط، قال: قال الحسين بن عليّ بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام):.
منّا اثنا عشر مهديّاً أوّلهم أمير المؤمنين عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام) وآخرهم التاسع من ولدي، وهو القائم بالحقّ، يحيي الله تعالى به الأرض بعد موتها، ويظهر به دين الحق (على الدين كلّه ولو كره المشركون)له غيبة يرتدّ فيها قوم ويثبت على الدين فيها آخرون، فيؤذن فيقال لهم: (متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين) اما انّ الصابر في غيبته على الأذى والتكذيب بمنزلة المجاهد بالسيف بين يدي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله).

الوسام المخصوص


عيون أخبار الرضا (عليه السلام) 2/ 68، ب 31، ح 312: بإسناد التميمي عن الرضا عن آبائه (عليهم السلام) عن الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام) قال:.
قال لي بريدة: أمرنا رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) أن نسلّم على أبيك بامرة المؤمنين.

عليّ: الصراط المستقيم


أمالي الصدوق 237، المجلس 48، ح 4: حدثنا أبي قال: حدثنا سعد بن عبد الله، عن أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى، عن العبّاس بن معروف، عن الحسين بن يزيد، عن اليعقوبي، عن عيسى بن عبد الله العلوي، عن أبيه، عن أبي جعفر محمد بن علي الباقر، عن أبيه، عن جدّه (عليه السلام) قال.
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): من سرّه أن يجوز على الصراط كالريح العاصف ويلج الجنّة بغير حساب فليتولّ وليّي ووصيّي وصاحبي وخليفتي على أهلي وامّتي عليّ بن أبيطالب، ومن سرّه أن يلج النار فليترك ولايته، فو عزّة ربّي وجلاله أنّه لباب الله الّذي ﻻ يؤتى إلاّ منه وأنّه الصراط المستقيم، وأنّه الّذي يسأل الله عن ولايته يوم القيامة.

ولكلام قائد العباس روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

أنت حجّة الله


عيون أخبار الرضا (عليه السلام) 2/6، ب 30، ح 13: حدثنا حمزة بن محمد بن أحمد قال: حدثني أبي، عن ياسر الخادم، عن أبي الحسن عليّ بن موسى الرضا، عن أبيه، عن آبائه، عن الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام) قال:
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) لعليّ (عليه السلام):

يا عليّ أنت حجّة الله وأنت باب الله وأنت الطريق إلى الله، وأنت النبأ العظيم وأنت الصراط المستقيم، وأنت المثل الأعلى.

يا علي أنت إمام المسلمين وأمير المؤمنين وخير الوصيّين وسيّد الصدّيقين.

يا علي أنت الفاروق الأعظم وأنت الصدّيق الأكبر.

يا علي أنت خليفتي على امّتي وأنت قاضي ديني وأنت منجز عداتي.

يا علي أنت المظلوم بعدي.

يا علي أنت المفارق بعدي.

يا علي أنت المحجور بعدي، اشهد الله تعالى ومن حضر من أُمّتي أنّ حزبك حزبي وحزبي حزب الله، وأنّ حزب أعدائك حزب الشيطان.

خليفة الله ورسوله


بشارة المصطفى 31،: أخبرنا الشيخ أبو محمد الحسن بن الحسين بن بابويه، عن عمّه محمد بن الحسن، عن أبيه الحسن بن الحسين، عن عمّه محمد بن عليّ بن الحسين قال: حدّثنا محمد بن عليّ ماجيلويه قال: حدّثني عمّي، عن محمد بن عليّ الكوفي، عن عليّ بن عثمان، عن محمد بن الفرات، عن أبي جعفر محمد بن علي الباقر، عن أبيه، عن جده (عليه السلام) قال:
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): إنّ عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام) خليفة الله وخليفتي، وحجّة الله وحجّتي، وباب الله وبابي وصفي الله وصفيّي، وحبيب الله وحبيبي، وخليل الله وخليلي وسيف الله وسيفي، وهو أخي وصاحبي ووزيري ووصيّي، محبّه محبّي ومبغضه مبغضي، ووليّه وليّي وعدوّه عدوّي، وحربه حربي وسلمه سلمي وقوله قولي، وأمره أمري وزوجته ابنتي، وولده ولدي وهو سيّد الوصيّين وخير امّتي أجمعين.

ولاية عليّ وأولاده (عليهم السلام)


بشارة المصطفى 125 ـ 126،: أخبرنا والدي وعمار بن ياسر، وولده سعد بن عمار جميعاً، عن إبراهيم بن نصر الجرجاني، عن محمد بن حمزة الحسيني، عن الحسين بن علي بن بابويه، عن علي بن عيسى المجاور، عن إسماعيل بن رزين بن أخي دعبل الخزاعي، عن أبيه، عن عليّ بن موسى الرضا، عن آبائه، عن الحسين بن علي (عليهم السلام) قال:
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): يا عليّ أنت المظلوم بعدي فويل لمن قاتلك وطوبى لمن قاتل معك.

يا علي أنت الذي تنطق بكلامي وتتكلّم بلساني بعدي، فويل لمن ردّ عليك وطوبى لمن قبل كلامك.

يا علي أنت سيّد هذه الأمّة بعدي وأنت إمامها وخليفتي عليها من فارقك فارقني يوم القيامة ومن كان معك كان معي يوم القيامة.

يا علي أنت أوّل من آمن بي وصدّقني وأوّل من أعانني على أمري وجاهد معي عدوّي وأنت أوّل من صلّى معي والناس يومئذ في غفلة الجهالة.

يا علي أنت أوّل من تنشقّ عنه الأرض معي، وأنت أوّل من يبعث معي، وأنت أوّل من يجوز الصراط معي، وإنّ ربّي جلّ جلاله أقسم بعزّته ﻻ يجوز عقبة الصراط إلاّ من كان له براءة، بولايتك وولاية الأئمّة من ولدك وأنت أوّل من يرد حوضي، تسقي منه أوليائك وتذود عنه أعداءك وأنت صاحبي إذا قمت المقام المحمود تشفع لمحبّنا فيهم، وأنت أول من يدخل الجنّة وبيدك لوائي لواء الحمد، وهو سبعون شقّة، الشقّة منه أوسع من الشمس والقمر، وأنت صاحب شجرة طوبى في الجنّة أصلها في دارك وأغصانها في دور شيعتك ومحبّيك.

بلّغ عليّاً السلام


بشارة المصطفى 79،: أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الوهاب قال: أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد النيشابوري، عن أحمد بن الحسين الحافظ، عن محمد بن أحمد، عن أبيه، عن محمد بن الحسين، عن محمد بن الحسن الصفّار، عن أحمد بن محمد، عن أبيه، عن عليّ بن المغيرة ومحمد بن يحيى الخثعمي، عن محمد بن بهلول العبدي، عن جعفر بن محمد، عن آبائه، عن الحسين بن علي صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين قال:
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): لمّا اسري بي إلى السماء وانتهى به إلى حجب النور كلّمني ربّي جلّ جلاله وقال لي: يا محمد بلّغ عليّ بن أبيطالب منّي السلام وأعلمه أنّه حجّتي بعدك على خلقي، به أسقي العباد الغيث وبه أدفع عنهم السوء وبه أحتجّ عليهم يوم يلقوني، فإيّاه فليطيعوا ولأمره فليأتمروا وعن نهيه فلينتهوا، أجعلهم عندي في مقعد صدق وأبيح لهم جناني، وإن ﻻ يفعلوا أسكنتهم ناري مع الأشقياء من أعدائي ثم ﻻ أبالي.

وارث خصائص الأنبياء



أمالي الصدوق 524 ـ 525، المجلس 94، ح 11: حدّثنا محمد بن الحسين بن أحمد بن الوليد قال: حدّثنا الحسن بن متيّل الدقاق قال: حدّثنا محمد بن الحسين بن أبي الخطّاب قال: حدّثنا محمد بن سنان، عن جعفر بن سليمان النهدي قال: حدّثنا ثابت بن دينار الثمالي، عن سيّد العابدين عليّ بن الحسين، عن أبيه (عليهم السلام) قال:
نظر رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) ذات يوم إلى عليّ (عليه السلام) وقد أقبل وحوله جماعة من أصحابه، فقال: من أراد أن ينظر إلى يوسف في جماله وإلى إبراهيم في سخائه وإلى سليمان في بهجته وإلى داود في قوته فلينظر إلى هذا.

ولكلام ابو سكينة روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الإمام المبين


معاني الأخبار 95: حدّثنا أحمد بن محمد بن الصقر الصائغ، عن عيسى بن محمد العلويّ، عن أحمد بن سلام الكوفي، عن الحسن بن عبد الواحد، عن الحارث بن الحسن، عن أحمد بن إسماعيل بن صدقة، عن أبي الجارود، عن أبي جعفر محمد بن عليّ الباقر، عن أبيه، عن جدّه (عليه السلام) قال:
لمّا انزلت هذه الآية على رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): (وكلّ شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين) قام أبوبكر وعمر من مجلسهما فقالا: يا رسول الله هو التوراة؟

قال: ﻻ.

قالا: فهو الإنجيل؟

قال: ﻻ.

قالا: فهو القرآن؟

قال: ﻻ.

قال: فأقبل أمير المؤمنين عليّ (عليه السلام) فقال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): هو هذا، انّه الإمام المبين الّذي أحصى الله تبارك وتعالى فيه علم كلّ شيء.

معيار الحق


أمالي المفيد 64، المجلس 11، ح 4: قال: أخبرني أبو حفص عمر بن محمد الصيرفي، عن محمد بن همام، عن محمد بن القاسم، عن إسماعيل بن إسحاق، عن محمد بن عليّ، عن محمد بن الفضيل، عن أبي حمزة الثمالي، عن أبي جعفر الباقر محمد بن علي، عن أبيه، عن جدّه (عليهم السلام) قال:
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): إنّ الله ليغضب لغضب فاطمة ويرضى لرضاها.

أهل البيت في القيامة


تفسير فرات الكوفي: 113 ـ 114، قال حدثنا سهل بن أحمد الدينوري معنعنا عن أبي عبدالله جعفر بن محمد (عليه السلام) قال: قال جابر لأبي جعفر (عليه السلام) جعلت فداك يابن رسول الله حدثني بجديث في فضل جدتك فاطمة (عليها السلام) اذا أنا حدثت به الشيعة فرحوا بذلك قال أبو جعفر: حدثني أبي عن جدي عن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): إذا كان يوم القيامة نصب للأنبياء والرسل منابر من نور فيكون منبري أعلى منابرهم يوم القيامة.

ثم يقول (الله): يا محمد اخطب، فأخطب خطبة لم يسمع أحد من الأنبياء والرسل بمثلها.

ثم ينصب للأوصياء منابر من نور وينصب لوصيّي عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام) في أوساطهم منبر من نور فيكون منبر علي (عليه السلام) أعلى منابرهم يوم القيامة.

ثم يقول (الله) له: يا علي اخطب فيخطب خطبة لم يسمع أحد من الأوصياء بمثلها.

ثم ينصب لأولاد الأنبياء والمرسلين منابر من نور فيكون ﻻ بنيّ وسبطيّ وريحانتيّ أيّام حياتي منبرين من نور، ثم يقال لهما: اخطبا فيخطبان بخطبتين لم يسمع أحد من أولاد الأنبياء والمرسلين بمثلهما.

ثم ينادي مناد وهو جبرئيل (عليه السلام): أين فاطمة بنت محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله)؟ أين خديجة بنت خويلد؟ أين مريم بنت عمران؟ أين آسية بنت مزاحم؟ أين امّ كلثوم امّ يحيى بن زكريّا؟ فيقمن.

فيقول الله تبارك وتعالى: يا أهل الجمع لمن الكرم اليوم؟

فيقول محمد وعلي والحسن والحسين وفاطمة: لله الواحد القهّار.

فيقول الله تعالى: يا أهل الجمع إني قد جعلت الكرم لمحمد وعلي والحسن والحسين وفاطمة يا أهل الجمع طأطؤوا الرؤوس وغضّوا الأبصار إنّ هذه فاطمة تسير إلى الجنّة.

فيأتيها جبرئيل بناقة من نوق الجنّة مدبّجة الجنبين، خطامه من اللؤلؤ المحقق الرطب، عليها رحل من المرجان فتناخ بين يديها فتركبها فيبعث إليها مأة ألف ملك فيصيرون على يمينها، ويبعث إليها مأة ألف ملك فيصيرون على يسارها ويبعث إليها مأة ألف ملك يحملونها بأجنحتهم حتّى يسيروها عند باب الجنّة.

فإذا صارت عند باب الجنّة تلتفت، فيقول الله: يا بنت حبيبي ما التفاتك وقد أمرت بك إلى جنّتي؟

فتقول: يا ربّ أحببت أن يعرف قدري في مثل هذا اليوم.

فيقول الله تبارك وتعالى: يا بنت حبيبي ارجعي وانظري من كان في قلبه حبّ لك أو لأحد من ذريّتك خذي بيده فادخليه الجنّة.

قال أبو جعفر (عليه السلام): والله يا جابر إنّها ذلك اليوم لتلتقط شيعتها ومحبّيها كما يلتقط الطير الحبّ الجيّد من الردّي، فإذا صار شيعتها معها عند باب الجنّة يلقي الله في قلوبهم أن يلتفتوا، فإذا التفتوا فيقول الله عزّ وجلّ: يا أحبّائي ما التفاتكم وقد شفّعت فيكم فاطمة بنت حبيبي.

فيقولون: يا ربّ احببنا أن يعرف قدرنا في مثل هذا اليوم.

فيقول الله: يا أحبّائي ارجعوا وانظروا من أحبّكم لحبّ فاطمة انظروا من أطعمكم لحبّ فاطمة وانظروا من سقاكم شربة في حبّ فاطمة انظروا من ردّ عنكم غيبة في حبّ فاطمة وانظروا من كساكم لحبّ فاطمة خذوا بيده وأدخلوه الجنّة.

ولكلام ابو الفواطم روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## الدمعة الحزينة

شكرا على الموضوع والله يعطيك العافية والله لايحرمنا من مواضيعك وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء للدمعة الحزينة وبارك الله فيك على المرور الكريم

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

التاسع من ولدي


كمال الدين 1/316 ـ 317، ب 30، ح 1: حدثنا عبد الواحد بن محمد بن عبدوس العطار قال حدثنا أبو عمرو الكشي قال: حدثنا محمد بن مسعود، قال حدثنا عليّ بن محمد بن شجاع، عن محمد بن عيسى، عن محمد بن أبي عمير، عن عبد الرحمان بن الحجّاج، عن الصادق جعفر بن محمد، عن أبيه محمد بن عليّ، عن أبيه عليّ بن الحسين (عليه السلام) قال: قال الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام):
في التاسع من ولدي سنّة من يوسف وسنّة من موسى بن عمران وهو قائمنا أهل البيت يصلح الله تبارك وتعالى أمره في ليلة واحدة.

صاحب الغيبة


كمال الدين 1/317، ب 30، ح 2: حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن إسحاق المعاذي رضى الله عنه قال: حدثنا أحمد بن محمد الهمداني الكوفي قال: حدثنا أحمد بن موسى بن الفرات، قال حدثنا عبد الواحد بن محمد، قال: حدثنا سفيان قال: حدثنا عبد الله بن الزبير، عن عبد الله بن شريك، عن رجل من همدان قال: سمعت الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام) يقول:
قائم هذه الامّة هو التاسع من ولدي وهو صاحب الغيبة وهو الذي يقسم ميراثه وهو حيّ.

الصابر في غيبته


كمال الدين 1/ 317، ب 30، ح 3: حدثنا أحمد بن زياد بن جعفر الهمداني قال: حدثنا عليّ بن إبراهيم بن هاشم، عن أبيه، عن عبد السلام بن صالح الهرويّ، قال أخبرنا وكيع بن الجرّاح، عن الربيع بن سعد،
عن عبد الرحمان بن سليط قال: قال الحسين بن عليّ بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام):
منّا اثنا عشر مهديّا أولهم أمير المؤمنين عليّ بن أبي طالب وآخرهم التاسع من ولدي وهو الامام القائم بالحقّ يحيى الله به الأرض بعد موتها ويظهر به دين الحقّ على الدين كلّه ولو كره المشركون له غيبة يرتدّ فيها أقوام ويثبت فيها على الدّين آخرون فيؤذون.
ويقال لهم: (متى هذا الوعد ان كنتم صادقين)، أمّا أن الصابر في غيبته على الأذى والتكذيب بمنزلة المجاهد بالسيف بين يدي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله).

رجل من ولدي


كمال الدين 1/ 317 ـ 318، ب 30، ح 4: حدثنا عليّ بن محمد بن الحسن القزويني، قال: حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله الحضرمي، قال: حدثنا أحمد بن يحيى الاحول قال: حدثنا خلاد المقري، عن قيس بن أبي حصين، عن يحيى بن وثّاب، عن عبد الله بن عمر قال: سمعت الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام) يقول: 
لولم يبق من الدّنيا إلاّ يوم واحد لطوّل الله عزّ وجلّ ذلك اليوم حتّى يخرج رجل من ولدي فيملأها عدلاً وقسطاً كما ملئت جوراً وظلماً كذلك سمعت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يقول.

ولكلام ابو رقية روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

من كفل يتيماً


تفسير الإمام العسكري (عليه السلام) 341، ح 218: وقال الحسين بن عليّ (عليهم السلام):
من كفّل لنا يتيماً قطعته عنّا محنتنا باستتارنا فواساه من علومنا التي سقطت إليه حتّى أرشده وهداه، قال الله عزّ وجلّ له: يا أيّها العبد الكريم المواسي انّي أولى بالكرم، اجعلوا له يا ملائكتي في الجنان بعدد كلّ حرف علّمه ألف ألف قصر، وضمّوا إليها ما يليق بها من سائر النعم.

من أحيى نفساً


تفسير الإمام العسكري (عليه السلام) 348، ح 231: وقال الحسين بن علي صلوات الله عليهما لرجل:
أيّهما أحبّ إليك؟ رجل يروم قتل مسكين قد ضعف تنقذه من يده؟ أو ناصب يريد إضلال مسكين (مؤمن) من ضعفاء شيعتنا تفتح عليه ما يمتنع (المسكين) به منه ويفحمه ويكسره بحجج الله تعالى؟
قال: بل انقاذ هذا المسكين المؤمن من يد هذا الناصب، انّ الله تعالى يقول: ومن أحياها فكأنّما أحيا الناس جميعاً، (أي) ومن أحياها وأرشدها من كفر إلى إيمان فكأنّما أحيا الناس جميعاً من قبل أن يقتلهم بسيوف الحديد.

مالي والمماراة


بحار الأنوار 2/ 135، ح 32:
روي أنّ رجلاً قال للحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام): اجلس حتّى نتناظر في الدين، فقال:
يا هذا أنا بصير بديني مكشوف عليّ هداي، فإن كنت جاهلاً بدينك فاذهب واطلبه، مالي وللماراة؟! وانّ الشيطان ليوسوس للرجل ويناجيه ويقول: ناظر الناس في الدين كي ﻻ يظنّوا بك العجز والجهل، ثم المراء ﻻ يخلو من أربعة أوجه:
إمّا أن تتمارى أنت وصاحبك فيما تعلمان فقد تركتما بذلك النصيحة وطلبتما الفضيحة وأضعتما ذلك العلم.
أو تجهلانه فأظهر تما جهلاً وخاصمتما جهلاً.
أو تعمله أنت فظلمت صاحبك بطلبك عثرته.
أو يعلمه صاحبك فتركت حرمته ولم تنزله منزلته.
وهذا كلّه محال، فمن أنصف وقبل الحقّ وترك المماراة فقد أوثق إيمانه، وأحسن صحبة دينه، وصان عقله.

الإمام مستقى العلم


بصائر الدرجات: 11 ـ 12 الجزء 1، ب 7، ح 1: حدّثنا إبراهيم بن إسحاق، عن عبد الله بن حمّاد، عن صباح المزنّي، عن الحارث بن حصيرة، عن الحكم بن عتيبة قال:
لقي رجل الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام) بالثعلبيّة وهو يريد كربلاء فدخل عليه فسلّم عليه. فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):
من أيّ البلدان أنت؟
فقال: من أهل الكوفة.
قال: يا أخا أهل الكوفة أما والله لو لقيتك بالمدينة لأريتك أثر جبرئيل من دارنا ونزوله على جدّي بالوحي، يا أخا أهل الكوفة مستقى العلم من عندنا، أفعلموا وجهلنا؟ هذا ما ﻻ يكون.

ولكلام ابو الأئمة روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ماذا تقوله الحيوانات


الخرائج والجرائح 1/248 ـ 252، ح 5:
روي أنّ الحسين (عليه السلام) سئل في حال صغره عن أصوات الحيوانات لأن من شرط الامام أن يكون عالماً بجميع اللغات حتى أصوات الحيوانات فقال: على ما روى محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث التيمي عن الحسين (عليه السلام) انه قال:
إذا صاح النسر فانه يقول: (يابن آدم عش ما شئت فآخره الموت) وإذا صاح البازي يقول: (يا عالم الخفيات وياكاشف البليات) وإذا صاح الطّاووس يقول: (مولاي ظلمت نفسي واغتررت بزينتي فاغفرلي).
وإذا صاح الدرّاج يقول: (الرحمن على العرش استوى) وإذا صاح الديك يقول: (من عرف الله لم ينس ذكره) وإذا قرقرت الدجاجة تقول: (يا اله الحق أنت الحق وقولك الحق يا الله يا حقّ) وإذا صاح الباشق يقول: (آمنت بالله واليوم الآخر).
وإذا صاحت الحدأة تقول: (توكّل على الله ترزق) وإذا صاح العقاب يقول: (من أطاع الله لم يشق) وإذا صاح الشاهين يقول: (سبحان الله حقاّ حقاً) وإذا صاحت البومة تقول: (البعد من الناس انس) وإذا صاح الغراب يقول: (يا رازق، ابعث بالرزق الحلال) وإذا صاح الكركى يقول: (اللّهمّ احفظني من عدوّي) وإذا صاح اللقلق يقول: (من تخلّى عن الناس نجى من أذاهم) وإذا صاحت البطّة تقول: (غفرانك يا الله غفرانك) وإذا صاح الهدهد يقول: (ما أشقى من عصى الله) وإذا صاح القمري يقول: (يا عالم السرّ والنجوى يا الله) وإذا صاح الدبسي يقول: (أنت الله ﻻ اله سواك يا الله) وإذا صاح العقعق يقول: (سبحان من ﻻ يخفي عليه خافية) وإذا صاح الببغاء يقول: (من ذكر ربّه غفر ذنبه) وإذا صاح العصفور يقول: (استغفر الله ممّا يسخط الله) وإذا صاح البلبل يقول: (ﻻ اله إلاّ حقاً حقاً) وإذا صاحت القبجة تقول: (قرب الحق، قرب) وإذا صاحت السماناة تقول: (يابن آدم ما أغفلك عن الموت) وإذا صاح السوذنيق يقول (لا إله إلا الله محمد سول الله وآله خير الله) وإذا صاحت الفاخته تقول: (يا واحد يا أحد يا فرد يا صمد) وإذا صاح الشقراق يقول: (مولاي أعتقني من النار).
وإذا صاحت القنبرة تقول: (مولاي تب على كل مذنب من المؤمنين) وإذا صاح الورشان يقول: (ان لم تغفر ذنبي شقيت) وإذا صاح الشفنين يقول: (ﻻ قوة إلاّ بالله العلي العظيم) وإذا صاحت النعامة تقول: (ﻻ معبود سوى الله) وإذا صاحت الخطافة فانها تقرأ سورة الحمد وتقول: (يا قابل توبة التوابين يا الله لك الحمد) وإذا صاحت الزرافة تقول: (ﻻ اله إلاّ الله وحده) وإذا صاح الحمل يقول: (كفى بالموت واعظاً).
وإذا صاح الجدي يقول: (عاجلني الموت فقلّ ذنبي) وإذا زأر الأسد يقول: (أمر الله مهم مهمّ) وإذا صاح الثور يقول: (مهلاً مهلاً يابن آدم أنت بين يدي من يرى ولا يرى وهو الله) وإذا صاح الفيل يقول: (ﻻ يغني عن الموت قوة ولا حيلة) وإذا صاح الفهد يقول: (يا عزيز يا جبار يا متكبر يا الله) وإذا صاح الجمل يقول: (سبحان مذّل الجبارين سبحانه) وإذا صهل الفرس يقول: (سبحان ربنا سبحانه) وإذا صاح الذئب يقول: (ما حفظ الله فلن يضيع أبداً) وإذا صاح ابن آوى يقول: (الويل الويل الويل للمذنب المصّر) وإذا صاح الكلب يقول: (كفى بالمعاصي ذلاّ).
وإذا صاح الأرنب يقول: (ولا تهلكني يا الله لك الحمد) وإذا صاح الثعلب يقول: (الدنيا دار غرور) وإذا صاح الغزال يقول: (نجّني من الاذى) وإذا صاح الكركدن يقول: (اغثني وإلاّ هلكت يا مولاي) وإذا صاح الايل يقول: (حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل حسبي) وإذا صاح النمر يقول: (سبحان من تعزز بالقدرة سبحانه) وإذا سبحّت الحية تقول: (ما أشقى من عصاك يا رحمن) وإذا سبحت العقرب تقول: (الشر شيء وحش).
ثمّ قال (عليه السلام): ما خلق الله من شيء إلاّ وله تسبيح يحمد به ربّه ثمّ تلا هذه الآية (وان من شيء إلاّ يسبح بحمده ولكن ﻻ تفقهون تسبيحهم).

على جناح الجراد


صحيفة الرضا (عليه السلام) 79 ـ 80، ح 194، ودعوات الراوندي 145، الحديث 376: بأسناده عن الرضا (عليه السلام) عن آبائه عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
كنّا أنا وأخي الحسن وأخي محمّد بن الحنفية وبنو عمي: عبد الله بن عباس وقثم والفضل على مائدة نأكل فوقعت جرادة على المائدة فأخذها عبد الله بن عبّاس.
فقال للحسن: يا سيدي أتعلم ما المكتوب على جناح الجرادة؟
قال (عليه السلام): سألت أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) فقال: سألت جدّك صلى الله عليه وآله.
فقال: على جناح الجرادة مكتوب: (أنا الله ﻻ اله إلاّ ربّ الجرادة ورازقها، وإذا شئت بعثتها لقوم رزقاً، وإذا شئت بعثتها على قوم بلاء).
فقام عبد الله بن العباس فقبّل رأس الحسن بن عليّ (عليه السلام).
ثمّ قال: هذا والله من مكتون العلم.

معارف القرآن


جامع الأخبار 41 الفصل 22: قال الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام): 
كتاب الله عزّ وجلّ على اربعة اشياء: على العبارة، والإشارة، واللطائف، والحقائق، فالعبارة للعوامّ، والإشارة للخواص، والطائف للأولياء، والحقائق للأنبياء (عليهم السلام).

ولكلام غريب كربلا روحي فداه بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## نور علي

**

*الف شكر اخي الكريم عمار ابو الحسين* 

*على الموضوع الرائع والقيم*

*جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك*


*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء للأخت نور علي على مرورها الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ما عزّ المرء؟


كفاية الأثر 232 ـ 234: حدّثنا علي بن الحسن قال: حدثنا محمد بن الحسين الكوفي، قال: حدثنا محمد بن محمود قال: حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الله الذاهل (الذهلي خ ل) قال: حدثنا أبو حفص الأعشي عن عنبسة بن الأزهر، عن يحيى بن عقيل،
عن يحيى بن يعمن قال: كنت عند الحسين (عليه السلام) إذ دخل عليه رجل من العرب متلثّماً أسمر شديد السمرة، فسلّم فرد (عليه) الحسين (عليه السلام)، فقال: يابن رسول الله مسألة. قال:

هات.

قال: كم بين الإيمان واليقين؟

قال: أربع أصابع.

قال: كيف؟

قال: الإيمان ما سمعناه واليقين ما رأيناه، وبين السمع والبصر أربع أصابع.

قال: فكم بين السماء والأرض؟

قال: دعوة مستجابة.

قال: فكم بين المشرق والمغرب؟

قال: مسيرة يوم للشمس.

قال: فما عزّ المرء؟

قال: استغناؤه عن الناس.

قال: فما أقبح شيء؟

قال: الفسق في الشيخ قبيح، والحدّة في السلطان قبيحة والكذب في ذي الحسب قبيح، والبخل في ذي الغناء، والحرص في العالم.

قال: صدقت يابن رسول الله، فأخبرني عن عدد الأئمّة بعد رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله).

قال: اثنا عشر عدد نقباء بني إسرائيل.

قال: فسمّهم لي.

قال: فأطرق الحسين (عليه السلام) مليّاً رفع رأسه فقال: نعم اخبرك يا أخا العرب، انّ الإمام والخليفة بعد رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) (أبي) أمير المؤمنين عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام) والحسن وأنا وتسعة من ولدي، منهم عليّ ابني، وبعده محمد ابنه، وبعده جعفر ابنه، وبعده موسى ابنه، وبعده عليّ ابنه، وبعده محمد ابنه، وبعده عليّ ابنه، وبعده الحسن ابنه، وبعده الخلف المهدي، هو التاسع من ولدي يقوم بالدين في آخر الزمان.

قال: فقام الأعرابي وهو يقول:

مسح النبيّ جبينه *** فله بريق في الخدود

أبواه من أعلا قريش *** وجدّ خير الجدود

أحذر عقوق الوالدين


بحار الأنوار 41/ 224 ـ 228، ح 37: عن مهج الدعوات: روى جماعة يسندون إلى الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
كنت مع عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام) في الطواف ليلة ديجوجة قليلة النور وقد خلا الطواف ونام الزوّار وهدأت العيون إذ سمع مستغيثاً مستجيراً مترحّماً بصوت حزين من قلب موجع وهو يقول:

يا من يجيب دعاء المضطّر في الظلم *** يا كاشف الضرّ والبلوى مع السقم

قد نام وفدك حول البيت وانتبهوا *** يدعو وعينك يا قيّوم لم تنم

هب لي بجودك فضل آلعفو عن جرمي *** يا من أشار إليه الخلق في الحرم

إن كان عفوك ﻻ يلقاه ذو سرف *** فمن يجود على العاصين بالنعم؟

قال الحسين بن عليّ صلوات الله عليهما: فقال لي أبي: يا أبا عبد الله أسمعت المنادي لذنبه المستغيث ربّه؟

فقلت: نعم قد سمعته.

فقال: اعتبره عسى أن تراه فما زلت أختبط في طخياء الظلام وأتخلّل بين النيام فلمّا صرت بين الركن والمقام بدا لي شخص منتصب، فتأمّلته فإذا هو قائم.
فقلت: السلام عليك أيّها العبد المقرّ المستغفر المستجير، أحب بالله ابن عمّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)، فأسرع في سجوده وقعوده وسلّم فلم يتكلّم حتّى أشار بيده بأن: تقدّمني، فتقدّمته فأتيت به أمير المؤمنين فقلت: دونك هاهو، فنظر إليه فإذا هو شابّ حسن الوجه، نقيّ الثياب، فقال له: ممّن الرجل؟

فقال له: من بعض العرب.

فقال له: ما حالك وممّ بكاؤك واستغاثتك؟

فقال: ما حال من اخذ بالعقوق فهو في ضيق ارتهنه المصاب وغمره الإكتئاب، فإن تاب فدعاؤه ﻻ يستجاب.

فقال له عليّ (عليه السلام): ولم ذاك؟

فقال: إنّي كنت ملتهياً في العرب باللّعب والطرب، أُديم العصيان في رجب وشعبان، وما اُراقب الرحمن وكان لي والد شفيق رفيق يحذّرني مصارع الحدثان ويخوّفني العقاب بالنيران، ويقول: كم ضجّ منك النهار والظلام واللّيالي والأيّام والشهور والأعوام والملائكة الكرام، وكان إذا ألحّ عليّ بالوعظ زجرته وانتهرته ووثبت عليه وضربته، فعمدت يوماً إلى شيء من الورق وكانت في الخباء، فذهبت لآخذها وأصرفها فيما كنت عليه فما نعني عن أخذها، فأوجعته ضرباً ولوّيت يده وأخذتها ومضيت، فأومأ بيده إلى ركبته يريد النهوض من مكانه ذلك فلم يطق يحرّكها من شدّة الوجع والألم فأنشأ يقول:

جرت رحم بيني وبين منازل *** سواء كما يستنزل القطر طالبه

وربّيت حتّى صار جلداً شمر دلاً *** إذا قام ساوى غارب العجل غاربه

وقد كنت اوتيه من الزاد في الصبا *** إذا جاع منه صفوه وأطائبه

فلمّا استوى في عنفوان شبابه *** وأصبح كالرمح الردينيّ خاطبه

تهضّمني مالي كذا ولوي يدي *** لوى يده الله الذي هو غالبه

ثم حلف بالله ليقد منّ إلى بيت الله الحرام فيستعدي الله عليّ، فصام أسابيع وصلّى ركعات ودعا وخرج متوجّهاً على عيرانة يقطع بالسير عرض الفلاة ويطوي الأودية ويعلو الجبال حتّى قدم مكّة يوم الحجّ الأكبر، فنزل عن راحلته وأقبل إلى بيت الله الحرام، فسعى وطاف به وتعلّق بأستاره وابتهل بدعائه وأنشأ يقول:

يا من إليه أتى الحجّاج بالجهد *** فوق المهادي من أقصي غاية البعد

إنّي أتيتك يا من ﻻ يخيّب من *** يدعوه مبتهلاً بالواحد الصمد

هذا منازل من يرتاع من عققي *** فخذ بحقّي يا جبّار من ولدي

حتّى تشلّ بعون منك جانبه *** يا من تقدّس لم يولد ولم يلد

قال: فو الّذي سمك السماء وأنبع الماء ما استتمّ دعاءه حتّى نزل بي ما ترى ثمّ كشف عن يمينه فإذا بجانبه قد شلّ، فأنا منذ ثلاث سنين أطلب إليه أن يدعو لي في الموضع الّذي دعا به عليّ فلم يجبني، حتّى إذا كان العام أنعم عليّ فخرجت به على ناقة عشراء اجدّ السير حثيثاً رجاء العافية، حتّى إذا كنّا على الأراك وحطمة وادي السياك نفر طائر في اللّيل فنفرت منها الناقة الّتي كان عليها، فألقته إلى قرار الوادي فارفضّ بين الحجرين فقبرته هناك، وأعظم من ذلك أنّي ﻻ اعرف إلاّ المأخوذ بدعوة أبيه، فقال له أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): أتاك الغوث أتاك الغوث، ألا اعلّمك دعاء علّمنيه رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) وفيه اسم الله الأكبر الأعظم الأكرم الّذي يجيب به من دعاه، ويعطي به من سأله، ويفرّج به الهمّ، ويكشف به الكرب، ويذهب به الغمّ، ويبرئ به السقم، ويجبر به الكسر، ويغني به الفقير، ويقضي به الدين ويردّ به العين، ويغفر به الذنوب، ويستر به العيوب؟ إلى آخر ما ذكره (عليه السلام) في فضله.

قال الحسين (عليه السلام): فكان سروري بفائدة الدعاء أشدّ من سرور الرجل بعافيته.

ثمّ ذكر الدعاء على ما سيأتي في كتابه، ثمّ قال للفتى: إذا كانت اللّيلة العاشرة فادع وائتني من غد بالخبر.

قال الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام): وأخذ الفتى الكتاب ومضى، فلمّا كان من غد ما أصبحنا حسناً حتّى أتى الفتى إلينا سليماً معافى والكتاب بيده وهو يقول: هذا والله الإسم الأعظم استجيب لي وربّ الكعبة.

قال له عليّ صلوات الله عليه: حدّثني.

قال: لمّا هدأت العيون بالرقاد واستحلك جلباب اللّيل رفعت يدي بالكتاب ودعوت الله بحقّه مراراً، فأُجبت في الثانية: حسبك فقد دعوت الله باسمه الأعظم، ثمّ اضطجعت فرأيت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) في منامي وقد مسح يده الشريفة عليّ وهو يقول: احتفظ بالله العظيم، فإنّك على خير، فأنتبهت معافى كما ترى فجزاك الله خيراً.

ولكلام ابو السجاد روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

مع المساكين


تفسير العياشي 2/257، ح 15: عن مسعدة بن صدقة قال:
مرّ الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) بمساكين قد بسطوا كساءاً لهم فألقوا عليه كسراً فقالوا: هلمّ يابن رسول الله... فأكل معهم، ثم تلى: (انه ﻻ يحب المستكبرين). ثم قال:

قد أجبتكم فأجيبوني.

قالوا: نعم يابن رسول الله وتعمى عين، فقاموا معه حتى أتوا منزله.

فقال للرباب: اخرجي ما كنت تدّخرين.

مع اسامة


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/65: عمروبن دينار قال:
دخل الحسين (عليه السلام) على اسامة بن زيد وهو مريض، وهو يقول: واغمّاه. فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):

وما غمّك يا أخي؟

قال: ديني وهو ستّون ألف درهم.

فقال الحسين: هو عليّ!

قال: إنّي أخشى أن أموت.

فقال الحسين: لن تموت حتّى أقضيها عنك.

قال: فقضاها قبل موته.

التعامل مع السائل


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/65 ـ 66:
قدم أعرابي المدينة فسأل عن أكرم الناس بها، فدلّ على الحسين (عليه السلام)، فدخل المسجد فوجده مصلّياً فوقف بأزائه وأنشأ:

لم يخب الآن من رجاك ومن *** حرّك من دون بابك الحلقة

أنت جواد وأنت معتمد *** أبوك قد كان قاتل الفسقة

لولا الّذي كان من أوائلكم *** كانت علينا الجحيم منطبقة

قال: فسلّم الحسين وقال:

يا قنبر هل بقي من مال الحجاز شيء؟

قال: نعم أربعة آلاف دينار.

فقال: هاتها قد جاء من هو أحقّ بها منّا، ثم نزع برديه ولفّ الدنانير فيها وأخرج يده من شقّ الباب حياء من الأعرابي وأنشأ:

خذها فإنّي إليك معتذر *** واعلم بأنّي عليك ذو شفقة

لوكان في سيرنا الغداة عصا *** أمست سمانا عليك مندفقة

لكنّ ريب الزمان ذو غير *** والكفّ منّي قليلة النفقة

قال: فأخذها الأعرابي وبكى.

فقال له: لعلّك استقللت ما أعطيناك؟

قال، ﻻ ولكن كيف يأكل التراب جودك.

موقف العظماء


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/68 ـ 69: روى محمد بن الحسن
أنّه لمّا نزل القوم بالحسين (عليه السلام) وأيقن أنّهم قاتلوه قال لأصحابه:
قد نزل ما ترون من الأمر وإنّ الدنيا قد تنكّرت وتغيّرت وادبر معروفها واستمرّت حتى لم يبق منها إلاّ كصبابة الإناء، وإلاّ خسيس عيش كالمرعى الوبيل، ألا ترون الحقّ ﻻ يعمل به والباطل ﻻ يتناهى عنه ليرغب المؤمن في لقاء الله، وإنّي ﻻ أرى الموت إلاّ سعادة والحياة مع الظالمين إلاّ برماً، وأنشد لمّا قصد الطفّ متمثّلاً:

سأمضي فما بالموت عار على الفتى *** إذا ما نوى خيراً وجاهد مسلماً

وواسى الرجال الصالحين بنفسه *** وفارق مذموماً وخالف مجرماً

أُقدّم نفسي ﻻ أُريد بقاءها *** لنلقى خميساً في الهياج عرمرما

فإن عشت لم أُذمم وإن متّ لم الم *** كفى بك ذلاً أن تعيش فترغما

إدخال السرور


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/ 75: روي عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) أنّه قال:
صحّ عندي قول النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله): أفضل الأعمال بعد الصلاة إدخال السرور في قلب المؤمن بما ﻻ إثم فيه، فإنّي رأيت غلاماً يواكل كلباً، فقلت له في ذلك.

فقال: يابن رسول الله إنّي مغموم أطلب سروراً بسروره لأنّ صاحبي يهودي اريد افارقه.

فأتى الحسين (عليه السلام) إلى صاحبه بمائتي دينار ثمناً له.

فقال اليهودي: الغلام فداء لخطاك، وهذا البستان له ورددت عليك المال.

فقال (عليه السلام): وأنا قد وهبت لك المال.

فقال: قبلت المال ووهبته للغلام.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): اعتقت الغلام ووهبته له جميعاً.

فقالت امرأته: قد أسلمت ووهبت زوجي مهري.

فقال اليهودي: وأنا أيضاً أسلمت وأعطيتها هذه الدار.

ولكلام ابو الباقر روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

التحيّة بالأحسن


كشف الغمّة 2/206:.
قال أنس: كنت عند الحسين (عليه السلام) فدخلت عليه جارية فحيّته بطاقة ريحان. فقال لها:

أنت حرّة لوجه الله.

فقلت: تحييك بطاقة ريحان ﻻ خطر لها فتعتقها؟

قال: كذا أدّبنا الله، قال الله تعالى: (وإذا حييّتم بتحيّة فحيّوا بأحسن منها أو ردّوها) وكان أحسن منها عتقها.

عفو وإحسان


كشف الغمّة 2/207:
جنى غلام للحسين (عليه السلام) جناية توجب العقاب عليه، فأمر به أن يضرب، فقال: يا مولاي: (والكاظمين الغيظ) قال:

خلّوا عنه.

فقال: يا مولاي (والعافين عن الناس).

قال: قد عفوت عنك.

قال: يا مولاي (والله يحبّ المحسنين).

قال: أنت حرّ لوجه الله، ولك ضعف ما كنت اعطيك.

اكرم وجهك


كشف الغمّة 2/208: قال الحسين (عليه السلام): 
صاحب الحاجة لم يكرم وجهه عن سؤالك، فأكرم وجهك عن ردّه.

إنفاق وتربية


جامع الأخبار 137، الفصل 96: في أسانيد أخطب خوارزم أورده في كتاب له في مقتل آل الرسول:
انّ أعرابيّاً جاء الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام) وقال: يابن رسول الله قد ضمنت دية كاملة وعجزت عن أدائها، فقلت في نفسي: أسأل أكرم الناس، ومارأيت أكرم من أهل بيت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله). فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

يا أخا العرب أسألك عن ثلاث مسائل فإن أجبت عن واحدة أعطيتك ثلث المال، وإن أجبت عن اثنتين أعطيتك ثلثي المال، وإن أجبت عن الكل أعطيتك الكل.

فقال الأعرابي: يابن رسول الله أمثلك يسأل عن مثلي وأنت من أهل بيت العلم والشرف؟

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): بلى سمعت جدّي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يقول: المعروف بقدر المعرفة.

فقال الأعرابي: سل عمّا بدا لك، فإن أجبت وإلاّ تعلّمت منك ولا قوّة إلاّ بالله.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): أيّ الأعمال أفضل؟

فقال الأعرابي: الإيمان بالله.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): فما النجاة من المهلكة؟

فقال الأعرابي: الثقة بالله.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): فما يزين الرجل؟

فقال الأعرابي: علم معه حلم.

فقال: فإن أخطأه ذلك؟

فقال: (مال) معه مروءة.

فقال: فإن أخطأه ذلك؟

فقال: فقر معه صبر.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): فإن أخطأه ذلك؟

فقال الأعرابي: فصاعقة تنزل من السماء فتحرقه فإنه أهل لذلك.

فضحك الحسين (عليه السلام) ورمى بصرّة إليه فيها ألف دينار وأعطاه خاتمه وفيه فصّ قيمته مائتا درهم.

فقال: يا أعرابي اعط الذهب إلى غرمائك، واصرف الخاتم في نفقتك.

فأخذه الأعرابي وقال: (الله أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته).

الرفق بالحيوان

مناقب آل أبي طالب لابن شهر آشوب 4/58:
روي أبو مخنف عن الجلودي أنّ الحسين (عليه السلام) حمل على الأعور السلمي وعمرو بن الحجّاج الزبيدي وكانا في أربعة آلاف رجل على الشريعة، وأقحم الفرس على الفرات، فلمّا أولغ الفرس برأسه ليشرب قال (عليه السلام):

أنت عطشان وأنا عطشان، والله ﻻ أذوق الماء حتّى تشرب، فلمّا سمع الفرس كلام الحسين (عليه السلام) شال رأسه ولم يشرب كأنّه فهم الكلام.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): اشرب فأنا أشرب، فمدّ الحسين (عليه السلام) يده فغرف من الماء فقال فارس: يا أبا عبد الله تتلذّذ بشرب الماء وقد هتكت حرمتك؟ فنفض الماء من يده، وحمل على القوم، فكشفهم فإذا الخيمة سالمة.

ولكلام ابو الصادق روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

صفات شيعتنا


تفسير الإمام العسكري (عليه السلام) 309، ح 154:
قال رجل للحسين بن علي (عليه السلام): يابن رسول الله أنا من شيعتكم قال (عليه السلام):

اتق الله ولا تدّعينّ شيئاً يقول الله لك كذبت وفجرت في دعواك ان شيعتنا من سلمت قلوبهم من كل غش وغلّ ودغل، ولكن قل أنا من مواليكم ومن محبيكم.

رضا الله ﻻ رضا الناس


الإختصاص 225. أمالي الصدوق 167 ـ 168، المجلس 36، ح 11:
قال الصادق (عليه السلام): حدّثني أبي عن أبيه (عليه السلام) ان رجلاً من أهل الكوفة كتب الى أبي الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) يا سيّدي أخبرني بخير الدنيا والآخرة فكتب صلوات الله عليه:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، أما بعد، فان من طلب رضى الله بسخط الناس كفاه الله امور الناس، ومن طلب رضى الناس بسخط الله وكله الله إلى الناس والسلام.

قبول العطاء


بحار الأنوار 71/357، ح 21، عن الدرة الباهرة: قال الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام): وج 78 ص 127.
من قبل عطاءك، فقد أعانك على الكرم.

دروس حكيمة


معاني الأخبار 401، آخر ح 62:
أقبل أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) على الحسين ابنه (عليه السلام) فقال له: يا بنيّ ما السؤدد؟ قال:

اصطناع العشيرة واحتمال الجريرة.

قال: فما الغنى؟

قال: قلة امانيّك والرضا بما يكفيك.

قال: فما الفقر؟

قال: الطمع وشدة القنوط.

قال: فما اللؤم؟

قال: احراز المرء نفسه واسلامه عرسه.

قال: فما الخرق؟

قال: معاداتك أميرك ومن يقدر على ضرّك ونفعك.

ثمّ التفت إلى الحارث الأعور فقال: يا حارث علموا هذه الحكم اولادكم فانها زيادة في العقل والحزم والرأي.

تسليم بلا اقتراح


دعوات الراوندي 168 ح 468 والمستدرك 1/95 ح 16. وبحار الأنوار 81/208 ح 24: عن الباقر (عليه السلام) قال:
مرضت مرضاً شديداً فقال لي أبي (عليه السلام): ما تشتهي؟

فقلت: اشتهي ان اكون ممن ﻻ اقترح على الله ربي سوى ما يدبره لي.

فقال لي: احسنت، ضاهيت ابراهيم الخليل صلوات الله عليه حيث قال له جبرئيل (عليه السلام): هل من حاجة؟

فقال، ﻻ اقترح على ربي، بل حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.

المؤمن ﻻ يسيء


تحف العقول 248: قال (عليه السلام):
إياك وما تعتذر منه، فإن المؤمن ﻻ يسيء ولا يعتذر والمنافق كل يوم يسيء ويعتذر.

لا تبخل 


بحار الأنوار 78/127: عن الدرة الباهرة: قال (عليه السلام):
مالك ان لم يكن لك كنت له، فلا تبق عليه فإنه ﻻ يبقى عليك وكله قبل ان يأكلك.

لا تمار احداً


كنز الفوائد 2/32: قال الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) يوماً لابن عباس:
يابن عباس ﻻ تكلمنّ فيما ﻻ يعنيك فإنني اخاف عليك فيه الوزر، ولا تكلمن فيما يعنيك حتى ترى للكلام موضعاً، فربّ متكلم قد تكلّم بالحقّ فعيب، ولا تمارين حليماً ولا سفيهاً، فإن الحليم يقليك، والسفيه يرديك ولا تقولنّ في اخيك المؤمن إذا توارى عنك إلاّ مثل ما تحب ان يقول فيك إذا تواريت عنه، واعمل عمل رجلٍ يعلم انه مأخوذ بالاجرام، مجزى بالاحسان والسلام.

عليك بالرفق


اعلام الدين 298: وقال (عليه السلام):
من أحجم عن الرأي وعييت به الحيل كان الرفق مفتاحه.

الاجمال في الطلب


اعلام الدين 428: عن الحسين (عليه السلام) انه قال لرجل:
يا هذاّ لاتجاهد في الرزق جهاد المغالب ولا تتكل على القدر اتكال مستسلم، فإن ابتغاء الرزق من السنة، والاجمال في الطلب من العفة، ليست العفة بمانعة رزقاً، ولا الحرص بجالب فضلاً، وان الرزق مقسوم، والاجل محتوم، واستعمال الحرص طلب المأثم.


ولكلام ابو الكاظم روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## TAWFEEQ

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد  
وعجل فرجهم يا كريم 
وهلك اعدائهم اجمعين 

اشكرك اخوي على هذي المشاركه 

وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك 

وجزاك الله خير

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لك أخي توفيق على المرور الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

من أقوال له عليه السلام


زكاة الفطر


دعائم الإسلام 1/267: عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) انه قال:
زكاة الفطر على كل حاضر وباد.

تحفة الصائم


الخصال 1/62 ذيل الحديث 86:
كان ابو عبد الله الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) إذا صام يتطيب بالطيب ويقول: الطيب تحفة الصائم.

فلسفة الصوم


المناقب 4/68
سئل الحسين (عليه السلام) لم افترض الله عزّ وجلّ على عبيده الصوم؟

قال (عليه السلام): ليجد الغني مسّ الجوع، فيعود بالفضل على المساكين.

السلام والتحيّة


تحف العقول 248 (عليه السلام):
للسلام سبعون حسنة، تسع وستون للمبتدئ، وواحدة للرادّ.

الحجّ ومؤتمر منى

كتاب سليم بن قيس 168 ـ 171:
لمّا كان قبل موت معاوية بسنة، حجّ الحسين بن علي صلوات الله عليه وعبد الله بن عباس و عبد الله بن جعفر معه، فجمع الحسين (عليه السلام) بني هاشم رجالهم ونساءهم ومواليهم ومن الأنصار ممّن يعرفه الحسين (عليه السلام) وأهل بيته. ثمّ أرسل رسلاً ﻻ تدعوا أحداً ممّن حجّ العام من أصحاب رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) المعروفين بالصلاح والسنك إلاّ اجمعهم لي، فاجتمع إليه بمنى أكثر من سبعمائة رجل وهم في سرادقه، عامّتهم من التابعين، ونحو من مأتي رجل من أصحاب النبيّ (صلى الله عليه وآله) فقام فيهم خطيباً فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال:

أمّا بعد: فإنّ هذا الطاغية قد فعل بنا وبشيعتنا ماقد رأيتم وعلمتم وشهدتم وإنّي اريد أن أسألكم عن شيء فإن صدقت فصدّقوني وإن كذبت فكذّبوني، وأسألكم بحقّ الله عليكم وحقّ رسوله (صلى الله عليه وآله) وقرابتي من نبيّكم (عليه وآله السلام) لما سيرتم مقامي هذا ووصفتم مقالتي ودعوتم أجمعين في أمصاركم من قبائلكم من امنتم من الناس.

وفي رواية اخرى بعد قوله: فكذّبوني: اسمعوا مقالتي واكتبوا قولي ثم ارجعوا إلى أمصاركم وقبائلكم فمن أمنتم من الناس ـ ووثقتم به فادعوهم إلى ما تعلمون من حقّنا، فإنّي اتخوّف أن يدرس هذا الأمر، ويذهب الحقّ ويغلب (والله متمّ نوره ولو كره الكافرون).

وما ترك شيئاً ممّا أنزل الله فيهم من القرآن إلاّ تلاه وفسّره، ولا شيئاً ممّا قاله رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) في أبيه وأخيه وامّه وفي نفسه وأهل بيته إلاّ رواه، وكلّ ذلك يقول أصحابه: اللّهمّ نعم وقد سمعنا وشهدنا ويقول التابعي: اللّهمّ قد حدّثني به من اصدّقه وأئتمنه من الصحابة فقال: انشدكم الله ألاّ حدّثتم به من تثقون به وبدينه.

قال سليم: فكان فيما ناشدهم الحسين (عليه السلام) وذكّرهم أن قال:

انشدكم الله أتعلمون أنّ عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام) كان أخا رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)؟ حين آخا بين أصحابه فآخا بينه وبين نفسه وقال: أنت أخي وأنا أخوك في الدنيا والآخرة، قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: انشدكم الله هل تعلمون أنّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) اشترى موضع مسجده ومنازلـه فابتناه ثم ابتنى فيه عشرة منازل، تسعة له وجعل عاشرها في وسطها لأبي، ثمّ سدّ كلّ باب شارع إلى المسجد غير بابه فتكلّم في ذلك من تكلّم فقال: ما أنا سددت أبوابكم وفتحت بابه ولكنّ الله أمرني بسدّ أبوابكم وفتح بابه.

ثم نهى الناس أن يناموا في المسجد غيره وكان يجنب في المسجد ومنزله في منزل رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) فولد لرسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) وله فيه أولاد؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أفتعلمون أنّ عمر بن الخطّاب حرص على كوّة قدر عينه يدعها في منزله الى المسجد فأبى عليه، ثم خطب فقال: إنّ الله أمرني أن ابني مسجداً طاهراً ﻻ يسكنه غيري وغير أخي وابنيه؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أُنشدكم الله أتعلمون أنّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) نصبه يوم غدير خمّ فنادى له بالولاية وقال: ليبلّغ الشاهد الغائب؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أُنشدكم الله أتعلمون أنّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) قال له في غزوة تبوك: أنت منّي بمنزلة هارون من موسى وأنت وليّ كلّ مؤمن بعدي؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أُنشدكم الله أتعلمون أنّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) حين دعا النصارى من أهل نجران إلى المباهلة لم يأت إلاّ به وبصاحبته وابنيه؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أُنشدكم الله أتعلمون أنّه دفع إليه اللّواء يوم خيبر ثم قال: لأدفعه إلى رجل يحبّه الله ورسوله ويحبّ الله ورسوله، كرّار غير فرّار، يفتحها الله على يديه؟ قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أتعلمون أنّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) بعثه ببراءة وقال: ﻻ يبلّغ عني إلاّ أنا أو رجل منّي؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أتعلمون أن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) قضى بينه وبين جعفر وزيد فقال: يا علي أنت مني وأنا منك، وأنت ولي كل مؤمن بعدي؟

قالوا: اللهم نعم.

قال: أتعلمون أنّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) لم تنزل به شدة قطّ إلاّ قدّمه لها ثقة به وأنّه لم يدعه باسمه قطّ إلاّ أن يقول: يا أخي وادعوا لي أخي؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أتعلمون أنّه كانت له من رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) كلّ يوم خلوة وكلّ ليلة دخلة، إذا سأله أعطاه، وإذا سكت ابتدأه؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أتعلمون أنّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) فضّله على جعفر وحمزة حين قال لفاطمة (عليهما السلام): زوّجتك خير أهل بيتي، أقدمهم سلماً وأعظمهم حلماً، وأكثرهم علماً؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أتعلمون أنّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) قال: أنا سيّد ولد بني آدم وأخي عليّ سيّد العرب وفاطمة سيّدة نساء أهل الجنّة والحسن والحسين ابناي سيّدا شباب أهل الجنّة؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أتعلمون أنّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) أمره بغسله وأخبره أن جبرئيل (عليه السلام) يعينه عليه؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أتعلمون أنّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) قال في آخر خطبة خطبها: انّي تركت فيكم الثقلين، كتاب الله وأهل بيتي، فتمسّكوا بهما لن تضلّوا؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

فلم يدع شيئاً أنزله الله في عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام) خاصّة، وفي أهل بيته من القرآن ولا على لسان نبيّه (صلى الله عليه وآله) إلاّ ناشدهم فيه فيقول الصحابة: اللّهمّ نعم، قد سمعنا، ويقول التابع: اللّهمّ قد حدّثنيه من أثق به فلان وفلان.

ثمّ ناشدهم أنّهم قد سمعوه يقول: من زعم أنّه يحبّني ويبغض عليّاً فقد كذب ليس يحبّني ويبغض عليّاً فقال له قائل: يا رسول الله وكيف ذلك؟

قال: لأنّه منّي وأنا منه، من أحبّه فقد أحبّني، ومن أحبّني فقد أحبّ الله، ومن أبغضه فقد أبغضني ومن أبغضني فقد أبغض الله.

فقالوا: اللّهمّ نعم، قد سمعنا وتفرّقوا على ذلك.

ولكلام ابو الرضا روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## TAWFEEQ

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

اخي العزيز جزاك الله خير الجزاء

 ووفقكم الله وانار طريقكم بضياء محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لك أخي توفيق على مرورك الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

عند قبر خديجة


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/69:
إنّ الحسين (عليه السلام) ساير أنس بن مالك فأتى قبر خديجة فبكى، ثمّ قال: اذهب عنّي، قال أنس: فاستخفيت عنه، فلمّا طال وقوفه في الصلاة سمعته قائلاً:

يا ربّ يا ربّ أنت مولاه *** فارحم عبيداً إليك ملجاه

يا ذا المعالي عليك معتمدي *** طوبى لمن كنت أنت مولاه

طوبى لمن كان خائفاً أرقا *** يشكو إلى ذي الجلال بلواه

وما به علّة ولا سقم *** أكثر من حبّه لمولاه

إذا اشتكى بثّه وغصّته *** أجابه الله ثمّ لبّاه

إذا ابتلا بالظلام مبتهلاً *** أكرمه الله ثمّ أدناه

فنودي:

لبّيك لبيك أنت في كنفي *** وكلما قلت قد علمناه

صوتك تشتاقه ملائكتي *** فحسبك الصوت قد سمعناه

دعاك عندي يجول في حجب *** فحسبك السترقد سفرناه

لو هبّت الريح من جوانبه *** خرّ صريعاً لما تغشّاه

سلني بلا رغبة ولا رهب *** ولا حساب إنّي أنا الله

مزاورة أهل البيت (عليهم السلام)


كشف الغمّة 2/208: قال الحسين (عليه السلام):
من أتانا لم يعدم خصلة من أربع: آية محكمة، وقضيّة عادلة، وأخاً مستفاداً ومجالسة العلماء.

زائر الحسين (عليه السلام)


كامل الزيارات 109، ب 36، ح 7: حدّثني علي بن الحسين السعد آبادي، عن البرقي، عن أبيه، عن ابن مسكان، عن ابن خارجة، عن أبي عبدالله (عليه السلام) قال: قال الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام):
أنا قتيل العبرة قتلت مكروباً، وحقيق عليّ أن ﻻ يأتيني مكروب قطّ إلاّ ردّه الله وأقلبه إلى أهله مسروراً.

القطرة من الدمع


أمالي المفيد 209 المجلس 40، وأمالي الشيخ الطوسي 1/116: المفيد، عن أبي عمرو عثمان الدقاق، عن جعفر بن محمد بن مالك، عن أحمد بن يحيى الأودي، عن مخول بن ابراهيم، عن الربيع بن المنذر، عن ابيه، عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
ما من عبد قطرت عيناه فينا قطرة أو دمعت عيناه فينا دمعة إلاّ بوّأه الله بها في الجنّة حقباً.

قال أحمد بن يحيى الأوديّ: فرأيت الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) في المنام فقلت: حدثني مخول بن إبراهيم، عن الربيع بن المنذر، عن أبيه، عنك أنّك قلت: ما من عبد قطرت عيناه فينا قطرة أو دمعت عيناه فينا دمعة إلاّ بوّأه الله بها في الجنّة حقباً؟

قال: نعم.

قلت: سقط الإسناد بيني وبينك.

الصلاة في المهمّات


مكارم الأخلاق 333 ب 10 الفصل 4: عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام):
تصلّي أربع ركعات تحسن قنوتهنّ واركانهنّ تقرأ في الاولى الحمد مرة، وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل سبع مرات، وفي الثانية الحمد مرة وقوله (ماشاء الله ﻻ قوّة إلاّ بالله ان ترن أنا أقلّ منك مالاً وولداً) سبع مرات.

وفي الثالثة الحمد مرة وقوله (ﻻ إله الاّ أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين) سبع مرات، وفي الرابعة الحمد مرّة و (افوض أمري الى الله ان الله بصير بالعباد) سبع مرات ثم تسأل حاجتك.

ولكلام ابو الجواد روحي فداه بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة خيوه  عمار ابو الحسين

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الطرح العظيم

سلام الله عليكم ياأهل بيت النبوة رزقنا الله واياكم زيارتهم في الدينا وشفاعتهم في الاخره

لؤلؤة البحر

----------


## TAWFEEQ

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

واللعن الدائم المستمر على اعدائهم الى يوم الدين

من الاولين والاخرين ...

اخي العزيز جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

وبارك الله فيك ورفع شانك

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء والتقدير ل لؤلوة البحر والأخ توفيق على تشريفكم لي بمروركم الكريم بارك الله فيكم .

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

في قنوت الفريضة


مهج الدعوات 48 ـ 49: كان الإمام الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) يقنت بهذا الدعاء:
اللّهم منك البدء ولك المشية، ولك الحول ولك القوة، وأنت الله الذي ﻻ إله إلاّ أنت، جعلت قلوب اوليائك مسكناً لمشيتك ومكمناً لارادتك، وجعلت عقولهم مناصب أوامرك ونواهيك، فأنت إذا شئت ما تشاء حركت من اسرارهم كوامن ما أبطنت فيهم، وابدأت من ارادتك على السنتهم ما أفهمتهم به عنك في عقودهم بعقول تدعوك وتدعو اليك بحقايق ما منحتهم به، وإني لأعلم مما علمتني مما أنت المشكور على ما منه اريتني، واليه آويتني.

اللّهم وإني مع ذلك كله عائذ بك، لائذ بحولك وقوتك، راضٍ بحكمك الذي سقته اليّ في علمك، جار بحيث اجريتني، قاصد ما أمّمتني، غير ضنين بنفسي فيما يرضيك عني إذ به قد رضيتني، ولا قاصر بجهدي عما اليه ندبتني، مسارع لما عرفّتني، شارع فيما اشرعتني، مستبصر ما بصرّتني مراعٍ ما ارعيتني، فلا تخلني من رعايتك، ولا تخرجني من عنايتك، ولا تقعدني عن حولك، ولا تخرجني عن مقصد انال به ارادتك، واجعل على البصيرة مدرجتي، وعلى الهداية محجّتي، وعلى الرشاد مسلكي، حتى تنيلني وتنيل بي امنيّتي، وتحل بي على ما به اردتني، وله خلقتني، واليه آويتني، واعذ اوليائك من الافتتان بي، وفتّنهم برحمتك لرحمتك في نعمتك تفتين الاجتباء، والاستخلاص بسلوك طريقتي، واتباع منهجي، والحقني بالصالحين من آبائي وذوي رحمي.

من اذكار القنوت


مهج الدعوات 49: كان من دعاء الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) في قنوته:
اللّهم من آوى الى مأوى فأنت مأواي، ومن لجأ الى ملجاء فأنت ملجأي، اللّهمّ صلّ على محمد وآل محمد، واسمع ندائي، وأجب دعائي، واجعل مآبي عندك ومثواي، واحرسني في بلواي من افتنان الامتحان، ولمة الشيطان، بعظمتك التي ﻻ يشوبها ولع نفس بتفتين ولا وارد طيف بتظنين، ولا يلمّ بها فرحّ حتى تقلبني اليك بارادتك غير ظنين ولا مظنون ولا مراب ولا مرتاب، انك (أنت) ارحم الراحمين.

للقارئ دعوة مستجابة


عدة الداعي 269 ـ 270 ب 6: روى بشر بن غالب الأسدي عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
من قرء آية من كتاب الله تعالى في صلاته قائماً يكتب الله له بكل حرف مائة حسنة، فإن قرأها في غير صلاة كتب الله له بكل حرف عشراً، فإن استمع القرآن كان له بكل حرف حسنة وان ختم القرآن ليلاً صلّت عليه الملائكة حتى يصبح، وان ختمه نهاراً صلّت عليه الحفظة حتى يمسى وكانت له دعوة مستجابة، وكان خيراً له مما بين السماء والارض.

قلت: هذا لمن قرأ القرآن فمن لم يقرأه؟

قال: يا أخا بني اسد ان الله جواد ماجد كريم، إذا قرء ما سمعه (معه) اعطاه الله ذلك.

الصدقة المقبولة


دعائم الإسلام 1/244: عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام):
انه ذكر عنده عن رجل من بني أمية تصدق بصدقة كثيرة، فقال:

مثله مثل الذي سرق الحاج وتصدّق بما سرق انما الصدقة صدقة من عرق فيها جبينه واغبرّ فيها وجهه مثل علي (عليه السلام) ومن تصدّق بمثل ما تصدّق به؟

ولكلام ابو الهادي روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكور خوي على الموضوع
السلام على الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين
وعلى اصحاب الحسين

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لك أختي زهرة القطيف على مرورك الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

النهي عن امور تسعة


الخصال 2/417 ـ 418 ح 10: اخبرني ابراهيم بن محمد بن حمزة، عن سالم بن سالم وأبي عروبة معاً، عن ابي الخطاب عن هارون بن مسلم، عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمان الانصاري، عن محمد بن علي عن ابيه الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
لما افتتح رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) خيبر دعا بقوسه فاتكأ على سيتها. ثم حمد الله وأثنى عليه وذكر ما فتح الله له ونصره به، ونهى عن خصال تسعة: عن مهر البغي، وعن كسب الدابة، يعني: عسب الفحل، وعن خاتم الذهب وعن ثمن الكلب، وعن مياثر الارجوان:

قال ابو عروبة: عن مياثر الخمر ـ وعن لبوس ثياب القسي وهي ثياب تنسج بالشام وعن اكل لحوم السباع، وعن صرف الذهب بالذهب والفضة بالفضة بينهما فضل، وعن النظر في النجوم.

مع جنازة اليهوديّ


فروع الكافي 1/ 192، ح 2: عدة من أصحابنا عن سهل بن زياد، عن ابن أبي نجران، عن مثّنى الحنّاط عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال:
كان الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) جالساً

فمرّت عليه جنازة، فقام الناس حين طلعت الجنازة، فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

مرّت جنازة يهودي فكان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) على طريقها جالساً فكره أن تعلو رأسه جنازة يهودي فقام لذلك.

القرآن واولوا الأرحام


كفاية الأثر 175 ـ 176: أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن المطلب الشيباني رضي الله عنه، قال: حدثنا محمد أبوبكر بن هارون الدينوري قال: حدثنا محمد بن العباس المصري، قال: حدثنا عبد الله بن إبراهيم الغفاري، قال: حدثنا حريز بن عبد الله الحذاء، عن إسماعيل بن عبد الله قال: قال لي الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام):
لمّا أنزل الله تبارك وتعالى هذه الآية: (واولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض في كتاب الله) سألت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) عن تأويلها؟

فقال: والله ماعنى (بها) غيركم، وأنتم اولوا الأرحام، فإذا متّ فأبوك عليّ أولى بي وبمكاني، فإذا مضى أبوك فأخوك الحسن أولى به فإذا مضى الحسن فأنت أولى به.

قلت: يا رسول الله فمن بعدي أولى بي؟

فقال: ابنك عليّ اولى بك من بعدك، فإذا مضى فابنه محمد أولى به من بعده، فإذا مضى (محمد) فابنه جعفر أولى به من بعده بمكانه، فإذا مضى جعفر فابنه موسى أولى به من بعده، فإذا مضى موسى فابنه علي أولى به من بعده، فإذا مضى عليّ فابنه محمد أولى به من بعده فإذا مضى محمد فابنه عليّ أولى به من بعده، فإذا مضى عليّ فابنه الحسن أولى به من بعده، فإذا مضى الحسن وقعت الغيبة في التاسع من ولدك، فهذه الأئمّة التسعة من صلبك، أعطاهم (الله) علمي وفهمي طينتهم من طينتي، ما لقوم يؤذوني فيهم، ﻻ أنا لهم الله شفاعتي.

طاعتنا مفروضة


الإحتجاج 2/22 ـ 23، ومناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/67:
عن موسى بن عقبة انه قال: لقد قيل لمعاوية ان الناس قد رموا أبصارهم إلى الحسين (عليه السلام)، فلو قد أمرته يصعد المنبر فيخطب فإنّ فيه حصراً وفي لسانه كلالة. فقال لهم معاوية: قد ظننا ذلك بالحسن، فلم يزل حتى عظم في أعين الناس وفضحنا، فلم يزالوا به حتّى قال للحسين (عليه السلام): يا أبا عبد الله لو صعدت المنبر، فخطبت. فصعد الحسين (عليه السلام) على المنبر فحمد الله وأثنى عليه وصلّى على النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله)، فسمع رجلاً يقول: من هذا الّذي يخطب؟ فقال الحسين (عليه السلام).

نحن حزب الله الغالبون، وعترة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) الأقربون، وأهل بيته الطيّبون، وأحد الثقلين الّذين جعلنا رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) ثاني كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى، الّذي فيه تفصيل كل شيء، ﻻ يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه، ولا من خلفه، والمعوّل علينا في تفسيره ولا ببطئنا تأويله، بل نتبع حقائقه.

فأطيعونا فإنّ طاعتنا مفروضة، إذا كانت بطاعة الله ورسوله مقرونة قال الله عزّ وجلّ: (أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول واولي الأمر منكم، فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردّوه إلى الله والرسول) وقال: (ولو ردّوه إلى الرسول وإلى اولي الأمر منهم لعلمه الّذين يستنبطونه منهم ولو ﻻ فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لاتّبعتم الشيطان إلاّ قليلاً).

واحذركم الإصغاء إلى هتوف الشيطان بكم، فإنّه لكم عدوّ مبين فتكونوا كأوليائه الذين قال لهم: (ﻻ غالب لكم اليوم من الناس وإنّي جار لكم فلمّا ترائت الفئتان نكص على عقبيه وقال إنّي بريء منكم) فتلقون للسيوف ضرباً وللرماح ورداً، وللعمد حطماً وللسهام غرضاً، ثم ﻻ يقبل من نفس إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل أو كسبت في ايمانها خيراً.

قال معاوية: حسبك يا أبا عبد الله فقد أبلغت.

ولكلام أبو العسكري روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## نور علي

*أثابكِ الله** ..* 
*اشكرك اخي** عالطرح** ..*
*وسلمت يداك ...*
*وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالكِ*
*ويعطيكِ* *ألف عافيه** ..*
*ولاعدمناكِ** ..*
*ومنتظرين جديدكِ** ..*
*●●●●●●* 
*εïз نور علي* *εïз*
*" "*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

مشكور اخوي عمار ابو الحسين على هذا المجهود الرائع 
بارك الله فيك اخوي الله يعطيك العافيه يارب

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء للأخت نور علي والاخت شيعية وافتخر على مروركم الكريم لا حرمني الله
موفقين لكل خير بحق محمد وآل محمد .

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

بيع المساومة


أمالي الشيخ الطوسي 1/375، ح 21: بالإسناد عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
أتى أمير المؤمنين عليّ بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام) أصحاب القمص فساوم شيخاً منهم، فقال: يا شيخ بعني قميصاً بثلاثة دراهم.

فقال الشيخ: حبّاً وكرامة، فاشترى منه قميصاً بثلاثة دراهم فلبسه ما بين الرسغين إلى الكعبين، وأتى المسجد فصلّى فيه ركعتين.

ثم قال: الحمد لله الّذي رزقني من الرياش ما أتجمّل به في الناس، وأؤدّي فيه فريضتي، واستر به عورتي.

فقال له رجل: يا أمير المؤمنين أعنك نروي هذا أو شيء سمعته من رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)؟

قال: بل شيء سمعته من رسول الله، سمعت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يقول ذلك عند الكسوة.

الصلاة على المنافق


قرب الاسناد 29: السندي بن محمد عن صفوان الجمال، عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال:
مات رجل من المنافقين فخرج الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) يمشي فلقى مولى له فقال: اين تذهب؟ فقال:

افرّ من جنازة هذا المنافق ان اصلي عليه.

قال: قم الى جنبي، فما سمعتني اقول فقل.

قال: فرفع يده وقال: (اللّهم العن عبدك ألف لعنة مختلفة اللّهم اخز عبدك في بلادك وعبادك اللّهمّ اصله حرّ نارك، اللّهم أذقه اشد عذابك، فإنه كان يوالي أعدائك، ويعادي أوليائك، ويبغض أهل بيت نبيّك).

كفّ عن الغيبة


تحف العقول 245:
قال (عليه السلام) لرجل اغتاب عنده رجلاً:...

يا هذا كفّ عن الغيبة فإنها ادام كلاب النار.

من شروط التكليف


تحف العقول 246 قال (عليه السلام):
ما أخذ الله طاقة أحد إلاّ وضع عنه طاعته، ولا أخذ قدرته إلاّ وضع عنه كلفته.

عبادة الاحرار


تحف العقول 246: قال (عليه السلام):
انّ قوماً عبدوا الله رغبة فتلك عبادة التجار، وان قوماً عبدوا الله رهبة فتلك عبادة العبيد، وان قوماً عبدوا الله شكراً فتلك عبادة الاحرار، وهي افضل العبادة.

من شروط المسألة


تحف العقول 246:
اتاه رجل فسأله فقال (عليه السلام):

ان المسألة ﻻ تصلح إلاّ في غُرم فادح، أو فقر مدقع، أو حمالة مفظعة

فقال الرجل: ما جئت إلاّ في احداهن، فأمر له بمائة دينار.

التحدثّ بالنعمة

تحف العقول 246 ـ 247:
سأله رجل عن معنى قول الله: (واما بنعمة ربك فحدّث). قال (عليه السلام): امره ان يحدّث بما انعم الله به عليه في دينه.

الجهاد واقسامه


تحف العقول 243: عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام).
فقال (عليه السلام): انه سئل عن الجهاد سنة أو فريضة؟
الجهاد على اربعة أوجه: فجهادان فرض، وجهاد سنة لايقام إلاّ مع فرض، وجهاد سنّة.
فأما احد الفرضين فجهاد الرجل نفسه عن معاصي الله وهو من أعظم الجهاد، ومجاهدة الذين يلونكم من الكفّار فرض، واما الجهاد الذي هو سنة ﻻ يقام إلاّ مع فرض، فإن مجاهدة العدو فرض على جميع الامة ولو تركوا الجهاد لأتاهم العذاب وهذا هو من عذاب الامة وهو سنة على الإمام وحدّه أن يأتي العدو مع الامة فيجاهدهم وأما الجهاد الذي هو سنّة فكل سنّة أقامها الرجل وجاهد في اقامتها وبلوغها واحيائها فالعمل والسعي فيها من أفضل الاعمال لأنها احياء سنى وقد قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): من سنّ سنّة حسنة فله اجرها وأجر من عمل بها الى يوم القيامة من غير أن ينقص من اجورهم شيء.

المرأة والخادم


أمالي الطوسي 1/376 ب 13 ح 30: بالاسناد عن هلال بن محمد بن جعفر عن اسماعيل بن علي الدعبلي عن علي بن رزين اخو دعبل بن علي الخزاعي عن الرضا (عليه السلام)، عن آبائه عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
اُدخل على أختي سكينة بنت علي (عليه السلام) خادم فغطت رأسها منه فقيل لها: انه خادم.
فقالت: هو رجل منع شهوته.

ولكلام أبو الحجة المنتظر روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## وردة محمد ؛

جزاك الله خيراً 
وجعله في ميزان عملك
وبارك الله فيك
ويعطيك ألف عافيه
 :rolleyes:

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء والتقدير لوردة محمد على المرور الكريم لا حرمني الله منه .

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الموت قنطرة


معاني الأخبار 288، ب 21، ح 3: قال عليّ بن الحسين (عليه السلام):
لمّا اشتدّ الأمر بالحسين بن عليّ بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام) نظر إليه من كان معه فإذا هو بخلافهم، لأنّهم كلّما اشتدّ الأمر تغيّرت ألوانهم وارتعدت فرائصهم ووجلت قلوبهم، وكان الحسين صلوات الله عليه وبعض من معه من خصائصه تشرق ألوانهم، وتهدئ جوارحهم، وتسكن نفوسهم، فقال بعضهم لبعض: انظروا ﻻ يبالي بالموتّ فقال لهم الحسين (عليه السلام):

صبراً بني الكرام! فما الموت إلاّ قنطرة تعبر بكم عن البؤس والضرّاء إلى الجنان الواسعة والنعيم الدائمة، فأيّكم يكره أن ينتقل من سجن إلى قصر؟ وما هو لأعدائكم إلاّ كمن ينتقل من قصر إلى سجن وعذاب، أن أبي حدثني عن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) أنّ الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنّة الكافر، والموت جسر هؤلاء إلى جنّاتهم، وجسر هؤلاء إلى جحيمهم، ما كذبت ولا كذبت.

لوح ثمين


عيون أخبار الرضا (عليه السلام) 2/44، ب 31، ح 158: حدّثنا أبو الحسن محمد بن علي بن الشاه الفقيه المروزي قال: حدثنا أبوبكر بن محمد بن عبد الله النيسابوري قال: حدثنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن أحمد بن عامر بن سليمان الطائي، قال: حدثنا أبي قال: حدثني علي بن موسى الرضا، وحدثنا أبو منصور أحمد بن إبراهيم بن بكر الخوري قال: حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن هارون بن محمد الخوري قال: حدثنا جعفر بن محمد بن زياد الفقيه الخوري قال: حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الله الهروي الشيباني عن الرضا علي بن موسى وحدثني أبو عبد الله الحسين بن محمد الاشناني الرازي العدل ببلخ، قال: حدثنا عليّ بن محمد بن مهروية القزويني، عن داود بن سليمان الفرا، عن علي بن موسى الرضا قال: حدثني أبي موسى بن جعفر (عليه السلام)، قال: حدثني أبي جعفر بن محمد قال: حدثني أبي محمد بن علي قال: حدثني أبي علي بن الحسين، عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) أنّه قال:
وجد لوح تحت حائط مدينة من المدائن فيه مكتوب:

أنا الله ﻻ إله إلاّ أنا، و محمّد نبيّي.

عجبت لمن أيقن بالموت كيف يفرح؟!

وعجبت لمن أيقن بالقدر كيف يحزن؟!

وعجبت لمن اختبر الدنيا كيف يطمئن إليها؟!

وعجبت لمن أيقن بالحساب كيف يذنب؟!

الدنيا مهانة


بحار الأنوار 14/175: روى سفيان بن عيينة، عن عليّ بن زيد، عن عليّ بن الحسين (عليه السلام) قال:
خرجنا مع الحسين (عليه السلام) فما نزل منزلاً ولا ارتحل منه إلاّ وذكر يحيى بن زكريّا (عليه السلام) وقال يوماً:

من هو ان الدنيا على الله عزّ وجلّ أنّ رأس يحيى بن زكريّا اهدى إلى بغيّ من بغايا بني إسرائيل.

أبكي لخصلتين


أمالي الصدوق 184 المجلس 39 ح 9، وعيون أخبار الرضا (عليه السلام) 1/ 303 ب 28، ح 62: حدثنا محمد بن إبراهيم بن إسحاق، قال: أخبرنا أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد الكوفي، عن علي بن الحسن بن علي بن فضّال، عن أبيه، عن أبي الحسن علي بن موسى الرضا (عليه السلام)، عن آبائه (عليهم السلام) عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
لمّا حضرت الحسن بن علي بن أبيطالب (عليه السلام) الوفاة بكى فقيل له: يابن رسول الله أتبكي ومكانك من رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) (مكانك) الذي أنت به، وقد قال فيك رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) ما قال، وقد حججت عشرين حجّة ما شياً، وقد قاسمت ربّك مالك ثلاث مرّات، حتى النعل والنعل؟

فقال (عليه السلام): إنّما أبكي لخصلتين: لهول المطلع وفراق الأحبّة.

ولكلام أبو اليمة روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

في عزاء الحسن (عليه السلام)


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/ 45:
قال الحسين (عليه السلام) لمّا وضع (اخاه) الحسن (عليه السلام) في لحده:

ءأدهن رأسي أم تطيب مجالسي *** ورأسك معفور وأنت سليب

أو استمتع الدنيا لشيء أحبّه *** ألا كلّ ما أدنا إليك حبيب

فلا زلت أبكي ما تغنّت حمامة *** عليك وما هبّت صبا وجنوب

وما هملت عيني من الدمع قطرة *** وما اخضرّ في دوح الحجاز قضيب

بكائي طويل والدموع غزيرة *** وأنت بعيد والمزار قريب

غريب وأطراف البيوت تحوطه *** ألا كلّ من تحت التراب غريب

ولا يفرح الباقي خلاف الّذي مضى *** وكلّ فتى للموت فيه نصيب

فليس حريبا من اصيب بماله *** ولكن من وارى أخاه حريب

نسيبك من أمسى يناجيك طرفه *** وليس لمن تحت التراب نسيب

الأمن يوم القيامة


عن مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/69:
ومن زهد الحسين (عليه السلام) أنّه قيل له: ما أعظم خوفك من ربّك؟ فقال:

ﻻ يأمن يوم القيامة إلاّ من خاف الله في الدنيا.

بين المخاطر


جامع الأخبار 90، الفصل 49:
قيل للحسين بن علي (عليه السلام): كيف أصبحت يابن رسول الله؟ قال:

اصبحت ولي رب فوقي، والنار امامي، والموت يطلبني، والحساب محدق بي، وانا مرتهن بعملي، ﻻ اجد ما احب، ولا ادفع ما اكره والامور بيد غيري، فان شاء عذبني، وان شاء عفا عني، فايّ فقير افقر مني.

الاعمال وعرضها على الله


دعوات الراوندي 34 ب 1 الفصل 1 ح 79: قال ابو عبد الله الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام):
ان اعمال هذه الامة ما من صباح إلاّ وتعرض على الله عزّ وجلّ.

من دخل المقابر


بحار الانوار 102/300 ـ 301 الحديث 31: روى عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
من دخل المقابر فقال: (اللّهم ربّ هذه الارواح الفانية، والاجساد البالية، والعظام النخرة، التي خرجت من الدنيا وهي بك مؤمنة ادخل عليهم روحاً منك وسلاماً مني) كتب الله له بعدد الخلق من لدن آدم الى ان تقوم الساعة حسنات.

ولكلام ريحانة المصطفى روحدي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## TAWFEEQ

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم يا كريم 

اخي الكريم عمار ابو الحسين جزاك الله خير 

ووفقك وسدد خطاك 

وحشرنا الله واياك مع محمد وأهل بيته الاطهار عليه وعليهم السلام

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

اللهم آمين أخي توفيق

الشكر والدعاء لك على المرور الكريم

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

مع معلّمي القرآن


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/66:
قيل إنّ عبد الرحمن السلمي علّم ولد الحسين (عليه السلام) (الحمد) فلمّا قرأها على أبيه أعطاه ألف دينار، وألف حلّة، وحشا فاه درّاً، فقيل له في ذلك، قال:

وأين يقع هذا من عطائه يعني تعليمه، وأنشد الحسين (عليه السلام):

إذا جاءت الدنيا عليك فجد بها *** على الناس طرّاً قبل أن تتفلّت

فلا الجود يفنيها إذا هي أقبلت *** ولا البخل يبقيها إذا ما تولّت

تربية المواشي

المحاسن: 642، ب 16، ح 161، وفروع الكافي 4/545، الحديث 9: أحمد بن أبي عبد الله البرقي، عن أبيه، عن سليمان الجعفري رفعه إلى عبد الله الحسين (عليه السلام) قال:
ما من أهل بيت يروح عليهم ثلاثون شاة إلاّ تنزل الملائكة تحرسهم حتّى يصبحوا.

توقير النعمة


عيون أخبار الرضا (عليه السلام) 2/ 43 ـ 44، ب 31، ح 154. وصحيفة الإمام الرضا (عليه السلام) 74 ـ 75، ح 177: بإسناده، عن الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام): 
أنه دخل المستراح فوجد لقمة ملقاة فدفعها إلى غلام له فقال:

يا غلام اذكرني بهذه اللقمة إذا خرجت فأكلها الغلام، فلما خرج الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام) قال:

يا غلام اين اللقمة؟

قال: أكلتها يا مولاي.

قال: أنت حرّ لوجه الله تعالى.

قال له رجل: أعتقته يا سيدي؟

قال: نعم، سمعت جدي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يقول: من وجد لقمة ملقاة فمسح منها أو غسل ما عليها ثمّ أكلها لم تستقرّ في جوفه إلاّ أعتقه الله من النار، ولم أكن لأستعبد رجلاً أعتقه الله تعالى من النار.

من آثار الصلة


عيون أخبار الرضا (عليه السلام) 2/44، ب 31، ح 157: حدثنا علي بن أحمد بن محمّد بن عمران الدقاق ومحمّد بن أحمد السناني والحسين بن إبراهيم بن أحمد قالوا: حدّثنا أبو الحسين محمّد بن أبي عبد الله الكوفي، عن سهل بن زياد الأدمي، عن عبد العظيم بن عبد الله الحسني، عن محمّود بن أبي البلاد، عن الرضا عن آبائه (عليه السلام)، عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) انه قال
من سرّه ان ينسأ في أجله، ويزاد في رزقه فليصل رحمه.

لا تملوّا النعم


بحار الأنوار 74/318، ح 80: عن الدرة الباهرة: قال الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام):
ان حوائج الناس اليكم من نعم الله عليكم، فلا تملّوا النعم.

حقوق الإخوان


تفسير الإمام العسكري (عليه السلام) 321، ح 165. وجامع الأخبار 95، الفصل 53: قال الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام):
لولا التقية ما عرف ولينا من عدونا، ولولا معرفة حقوق الإخوان ما عرف من السيئات شيء إلاّ عوقب على جميعها، لكن الله عزّ وجلّ يقول: (وما اصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت ايديكم ويعفو عن كثير)

متاع المرأة


مكارم الأخلاق 131، ب 6، الفصل 10: عن جابر بن عبد الله، عن الباقر (عليه السلام) قال:
دخل قوم على الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام)

فقالوا: يابن رسول الله نرى في منزلك اشياء مكروهة ـ وقد رأوا في منزله بساطاً ونمارق ـ فقال:

انّما نتزوّج النساء فنعطيهنّ مهورهنّ، فيشترين بها ما شئن، ليس لنا منه شيء.

المعروف والصنيعة


تحف العقول 245 ـ 246:
قال عنده رجل: ان المعروف اذا اسدي الى غير أهله ضاع.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): ليس كذلك، ولكن تكون الصنيعة مثل وابل المطر تصيب البرّ والفاجر.

السلام قبل الكلام


تحف العقول 246:
قال له رجل ابتداءاً: كيف أنت عافاك الله؟ فقال (عليه السلام) له:

السلام قبل الكلام عافاك الله، ثم قال (عليه السلام):ـ ﻻ تأذنوا لأحد حتى يسلّم.

ولكلام ابن حيدرة روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

السائل والمسؤل


تحف العقول 247:
جاءه رجل من الأنصار يريد أن يسأله حاجة فقال (عليه السلام):

يا أخا الانصار صُن وجهك عن بذلة المسألة وارفع حاجتك في رقعة، فإنّي آت فيها ما سارّك ان شاء الله.

فكتب: يا أبا عبد الله ان لفلان عليّ خمسمائة دينار وقد الحّ بي فكلّمه ينظرني الى مسيرة، فلما قرأ الحسين (عليه السلام) الرقعة دخل الى منزله فأخرج صرّه فيها الف دينار، وقال (عليه السلام) له:

اما خمسمائة فاقض بها دينك واما خمسمائة فاستعن بها على دهرك، ولا ترفع حاجتك إلاّ الى احد ثلاثة: الى ذي دين، أو مروّة، او حسب، فأمّا ذو الدين فيصون دينه، وأمّا ذو المروّة فإنّه يستحيي لمروّته، واما ذو الحسب فيعلم انك لم تكرم وجهك ان تبذله له في حاجتك، فهو يصون وجهك ان يردّك بغير قضاء حاجتك.

الاخوان اربعة


تحف العقول 247: قال (عليه السلام)
الاخوان اربعة: فأخ لك وله، واخ لك، واخ عليك، واخ لالك ولا له، فسئل عن معنى ذلك؟

فقال (عليه السلام): الاخ الذي هو لك وله فهو الأخ الذي يطلب بإخائه بقاء الإخاء، ولا يطلب باخائه موت الاخاء، فهذا لك وله لأنّه اذا تم الاخاء طابت حياتهما جميعاً، وإذا دخل الإخاء في حال التناقض بطل جميعاً.

والأخ الذي هو لك فهو الأخ الذي قد خرج بنفسه عن حال الطمع الى حال الرغبة، فلم يطمع في الدنيا إذا رغب في الاخاء، فهذا موفّر عليك بكلّيته، والأخ الذي هو عليك فهو الأخ الذي يتربّص بك الدوائر ويغشي السرائر، ويكذب عليك بين العشائر، وينظر في وجهك نظر الحاسد، فعليه لعنة الواحد، والأخ الذي لالك ولا له فهو الذي قد ملأه الله حمقاً فأبعده سحقاً، فتراه يؤثر نفسه عليك ويطلب شحّاً ما لديك.

من نعم الله عليكم


كشف الغمة 2/ 204 ـ 205: خطب الحسين (عليه السلام) فقال:
يا أيها الناس نافسوا في المكارم، وسارعوا في المغانم، ولا تحتسبوا بمعروف لم تعجلوا، واكسبوا الحمد بالنجح، ولا تكتسبوا بالمطل ذمّاً فمهما يكن لأحد عند أحد صنيعة له رأى انه ﻻ يقوم بشكرها فالله له بمكافأته فإنه اجزل عطاءاً، وأعظم أجراً.

واعلموا ان حوائج الناس اليكم من نعم الله عليكم فلا تملّوا النعم فتحور نقماً.

واعلموا ان المعروف مكسب حمداً، ومعقب اجراً، فلو رأيتم المعروف رجلاً رأيتموه حسناً جميلاً يسرّ الناظرين، ولو رأيتم اللؤم رأيتموه سمجاً مشوّهاً تنفّر منه القلوب وتغضّ دونه الابصار.

ايها الناس من جاد ساد، ومن بخل رذل، وان اجود الناس من اعطى من ﻻ يرجوه، وان اعفى الناس من عفى عن قدرة، وان او صل الناس من وصل من قطعة، والاصول على مغارسها بفروعها تسمو، فمن تعجّل لأخيه خيراً وجده اذا قدم عليه غداً، ومن اراد الله تبارك وتعالى بالصنيعة الى أخيه كافأه بها في وقت حاجته، وصرف عنه من بلاء الدنيا ما هو اكثر منه، ومن نفس كربة مؤمن فرّج الله عنه كرب الدنيا والآخرة، ومن احسن احسن الله اليه، والله يحب المحسنين.

من احبك نهاك


اعلام الدين 298: قال (عليه السلام):
دراسة العلم لقاح المعرفة، وطول التجارب زيادة في العقل والشرف، التقوى والقنوع راحة الابدان، ومن احبك نهاك، ومن ابغضك اغراك.

ولكلام ابن فاطمة روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

النبيّ (صلى الله عليه وآله) إذا دعا


أمالي الشيخ الطوسي 2/198، ب 24، ح 12: حدّثنا الشيخ أبو جعفر الطوسي، عن جماعة، عن ابي المفضّل، عن ابراهيم بن حفص. $عن عبد الله بن الهيثم الأنماطيّ، عن الحسين بن علوان الكلبيّ، عن عمرو بن خالد الواسطي، عن محمد، وزيد ابني عليّ، عن أبيهما عليّ بن الحسين (عليه السلام) عن ابيه الحسين (عليه السلام) قال:
كان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يرفع يديه إذا ابتهل ودعا كما يستطعم المسكين.

هكذا الدعاء


كمال الدين 1/264 ـ 269 ب 24، ح 11. وعيون أخبار الرضا (عليه السلام) 1/59 ـ 64، ب 6، ح 29. واعلام الورى 400 ـ 404: حدّثنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن ثابت الدواليبي، عن محمد بن الفضل النحوي، عن محمد بن علي بن عبد الصمد الكوفي، عن عليّ بن عاصم، عن محمد بن علي بن موسي، عن آبائه، عن الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام) قال:
دخلت على رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) وعنده ابيّ بن كعب.

فقال لي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): مرحباً بك يا أبا عبد الله يا زين السماوات والأرض.

فقال له ابيّ: وكيف يكون يا رسول الله زين السماوات والأرض أحد غيرك؟

فقال له: يا ابيّ والذي بعثني بالحقّ نبيّاً أنّ الحسين بن عليّ في السماء أكبر منه في الأرض، فإنّه لمكتوب عن يمين العرش مصباح هدى وسفينة نجاة، وإمام خير ويمن، وعزّ وفخر وبحر علم وذخر (فلِمَ ﻻ يكون كذلك) وانّ الله عزّ وجلّ ركّب في صلبه نطفة طيّبة مباركة زكيّة خلقت من قبل أن يكون مخلوق في الأرحام أو يجري ماء في الأصلاب أو يكون ليل ونهار ولقد لقّن دعوات ما يدعو بهنّ مخلوق إلاّ حشره الله عزّ وجلّ معه.

وكان شفيعه في آخرته، وفرّج الله عنه كربه، وقضى بها دينه ويسّر أمره وأوضح سبيله، وقوّاه على عدوّه، ولم يهتك ستره.

فقال ابيّ (بن كعب): وما هذه الدعوات يا رسول الله؟

قال: تقول إذا فرغت من صلاتك وأنت قاعد: اللّهمّ انّي أسألك بكلماتك ومعاقد عرشك وسكّان سماواتك (وأرضك) وأنبيائك ورسلك (أن تستجيب لي) فقد رهقني من أمري عسر، فأسألك أن تصلّي على محمد وآل محمد وأن تجعل لي من عسري يسراً.

فإنّ الله عزّ وجلّ يسهّل أمرك ويشرح لك صدرك ويلقنك شهادة أن ﻻ إله إلاّ الله عند خروج نفسك.

قال له ابيّ: يا رسول الله فما هذه النطفة التي في صلب حبيبي الحسين؟

قال: مثل هذه النطفة كمثل القمر، وهي نطفة تبيين وبيان يكون من اتّبعه رشيداً ومن ضلّ عنه غويّاً.

قال: فما اسمه وما دعاؤه؟

قال: اسمه عليّ ودعاؤه: (يا دائم ياديموم يا حيّ يا قيّوم يا كاشف الغمّ ويا فارج الهمّ ويا باعث الرسل ويا صادق الوعد)، من دعا بهذا الدعاء حشره الله عزّ وجلّ مع عليّ بن الحسين، وكان قائده إلى الجنّة.

قال له أبيّ: يا رسول الله فهل له من خلف أو وصيّ؟

قال: نعم له مواريث السماوات والأرض.

قال: فما معنى مواريث السماوات والأرض يا رسول الله؟

قال: القضاء بالحق والحكم بالديانة وتأويل الأحلام (الأحكام خ ل) وبيان ما يكون.

قال: فما اسمه؟

قال: اسمه محمّد وان الملائكة لتستأنس به في السماوات ويقول في دعائه: (اللّهمّ إن كان لي عندك رضوان وودّ فاغفرلي ولمن تبعني من أخواني وشيعتي وطيّب ما في صلبي) فركّب الله في صلبه نطفة مباركة طيّبة زكيّة.

وأخبرني جبرئيل (عليه السلام): انّ الله تبارك وتعالى طيّب هذه النطفة وسمّاها عنده جعفراً وجعله هادياً مهديّاً وراضياً مرضيّاً يدعو ربّه فيقول في دعائه: (يا ديّان غير متوان يا أرحم الراحمين اجعل لشيعتي من النار وقاء ولهم عندك رضاء (رضوانا خ ل) واغفر ذنوبهم ويسّر امورهم واقض ديونهم واستر عوراتهم وهب لهم الكبائر التي بينك وبينهم يا من ﻻ يخاف الضيم ولا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم اجعل لي من كل همّ وغمّ فرجاً).

ومن دعا بهذا الدعاء حشره الله عزّ وجلّ أبيض الوجه مع جعفر بن محمد إلى الجنّة.

يا ابيّ وانّ الله تبارك وتعالى ركّب على هذه النطفة نطفة زكيّة مباركة طيّبة أنزل عليها الرحمة وسمّاها عنده موسى (وجعله إماماً).

قال له ابيّ: يا رسول الله كلّهم يتواصفون ويتناسلون ويتوارثون ويصف بعضهم بعضاً؟

قال: وصفهم لي جبرئيل (عليه السلام) عن ربّ العالمين جلّ جلاله.

فقال: فهل لموسى من دعوة يدعو بها سوى دعاء آبائه؟

قال: نعم يقول في دعائه: (يا خالق الخلق ويا باسط الرزق ويا فالق الحبّ (والنّوي) ويا بارئ النسم ومحيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء ويا دائم الثبات ومخرج النبات افعل بي ما أنت أهله) من دعا بهذا الدعاء قضى الله عزّ وجلّ حوائجه وحشره يوم القيامة مع موسى بن جعفر.

وانّ الله تبارك وتعالى ركّب في صلبه نطفة (مباركة) طيّبة زكيّة مرضيّة وسمّاها عنده عليّاً، يكون لله عزّ وجلّ في خلقه رضياً في علمه وحكمه ويجعله حجّة لشيعته يحتجّون به يوم القيامة.

وله دعاء يدعو به: (اللّهمّ أعطني الهدى وثبّتني عليه، واحشرني عليه آمناً أمن من ﻻ خوف عليه ولا حزن ولا جزع إنّك أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة).

وإنّ الله عزّ وجلّ ركّب في صلبه نطفة مباركة طيّبة زكيّة مرضيّة، وسمّاها عنده محمد بن عليّ، فهو شفيع شيعته ووارث علم جدّه، له علامة بيّنة وحجّة ظاهرة، إذا ولد يقول: ﻻ إله إلاّ الله محمد رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)، ويقول في دعائه:

(يا من ﻻ شبيه له ولا مثال أنت الله ﻻ إله إلاّ أنت ولا خالق إلاّ أنت، تفني المخلوقين وتبقى أنت، حلمت عمّن عصاك وفي المغفرة رضاك).

من دعا بهذا الدعاء كان محمد بن عليّ شفيعه يوم القيامة.

وإنّ الله تبارك وتعالى ركّب في صلبه نطفة ﻻ باغية ولا طاغية، بارّة مباركة طيّبة طاهرة سمّاها عنده عليّ بن محمد، فألبسها السكينة والوقار، وأودعها العلوم وكلّ سرّ مكتوم، من لقيه وفي صدره شيء أنبأه به، وحذّره من عدوّه، ويقول في دعائه:

(يا نور يا برهان يا منير يا مبين يا ربّ اكفني شرّ الشرور وآفات الدهور، وأسألك النجاة يوم ينفخ في الصور).

من دعا بهذا الدعاء كان عليّ بن محمد شفيعه وقائده إلى الجنّة.

وإنّ الله تبارك وتعالى ركّب في صلبه نطفة وسمّاها عنده الحسن بن علي فجعله نوراً في بلاده وخليفة في أرضه وعزّاً لامّة جدّه، وهادياً لشيعته، وشفيعاً لهم عند ربّه، ونقمة على من خالفه، وحجّة لمن والاه، وبرهاناً لمن اتّخذه إماماً، يقول في دعائه:

(يا عزيز العزّ في عزّه، يا عزيز أعزّني بعزّتك، وأيّدني بنصرك، وأبعد عنّي همزات الشياطين، وادفع عنّي بدفعك، وامنع عنّي بمنعك، واجعلني من خيار خلقك، يا واحد يا أحد يا فرد يا صمد).

من دعا بهذا الدعاء حشره الله عزّ وجلّ معه ونجّاه من النار ولو وجبت عليه.

وإنّ الله تبارك وتعالى ركّب في صلب الحسن نطفة مباركة زكيّة طيّبة طاهرة مطهرة، يرضى بها كلّ مؤمن ممّن أخذ الله عزّ وجلّ ميثاقه في الولاية، ويكفر بها كلّ جاحد، فهو إمام تقيّ بارّ مرضيّ هاد مهديّ، يحكم بالعدل ويأمر به، يصدّق الله عزّ وجلّ ويصدّقه الله في قوله، يخرج من تهامه حين تظهر الدلائل والعلامات وله بالطالقان كنوز لا ذهب ولا فضة إلا خيول مطهمة ورجال مسومة يجمع الله عز ولج له من أقاضي البلاد على عدد أهل بدر ثلاثمأة وثلاثة عشر رجلاً، معه صحيفة مختومة فيها عدد أصحابه بأسمائهم وأنسابهم وبلدانهم وصنائعهم وكلامهم وكناهم كرّارون مجدّون في طاعته.

فقال له ابيّ: وما دلائله وعلاماته يا رسول الله؟

قال: له علم إذا حان وقت خروجه انتشر ذلك العلم من نفسه وأنطقه الله عزّ وجلّ فناداه العلم: اخرج يا وليّ الله فاقتل أعداء الله وله رايتان وعلامتان وله سيف مغمّد فإذا حان وقت خروجه اقتلع ذلك السيف من غمده وأنطقه الله عزّ وجلّ فناداه السيف: اخرج يا وليّ الله فلا يحلّ لك أن تقعد عن أعداء الله، فيخرج ويقتل أعداء الله حيث ثقفهم، ويقيم حدود الله ويحكم بحكم الله، يخرج وجبرئيل عن يمينه وميكائيل عن يساره، وشعيب وصالح على مقدّمه، وسوف تذكرون ما أقول لكم ولو بعد حين، وافوّض أمري إلى الله عزّ وجلّ.

يا ابيّ: طوبى لمن أحبّه وطوبى لمن لقيه، وطوبى لمن قال به، به ينجيهم الله من الهلكة وبالإقرار بالله وبرسول الله وبجميع الأئمّة يفتح الله لهم الجنّة، مثلهم في الأرض كمثل المسك (الذي) يسطع ريحه فلا يتغيّر أبداً، ومثلهم في السماء كمثل القمر المنير الذي ﻻ يطفأ نوره أبداً.

قال ابيّ: يا رسول الله كيف (جاءك بيان) حال هؤلاء الأئمّة عن الله عزّ وجلّ؟

قال: إنّ الله عزّ وجلّ أنزل عليّ اثنى عشر خاتماً واثنتي عشرة صحيفة، اسم كل إمام على خاتمه، وصفته في صحيفته.

ولكلام خليفة الحسن الزكي روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

دعاء الإستسقاء


عيون المعجزات 64: جعفر بن محمد بن عمارة، عن أبيه، عن الصادق (عليه السلام)، عن أبيه، عن جده (عليه السلام)، قال:
جاء أهل الكوفة إلى علي عليه السلام فشكوا إليه إمساك المطر، وقالوا له: استسق لنا، فقال للحسين (عليه السلام): قم واستسق، فقام وحمد الله وأثنى عليه وصلّى على النبيّ، وقال:

اللّهمّ معطي الخيرات ومنزل البركات أرسل السماء علينا مدراراً واسقنا غيثاً مغزاراً واسعاً غدقاً مجلّلاً سحّاً سفوحاً ثجاجاً تنفّس به الضعف من عبادك وتحيي به الميت من بلادك آمين ربّ العالمين.

فلمّا فرغ (عليه السلام) من دعائه حتى غاث الله تعالى غيثاً نعته (عليه السلام) وأقبل أعرابيّ من بعض نواحي الكوفة فقال: تركت الأودية والآكام يموج بعضها في بعض.

دعاء المكروب


ارشاد المفيد 233: روي عن علي بن الحسين (عليه السلام) أنّه قال:
لمّا أصبحت الخيل تقبل على الحسين (عليه السلام) رفع يديه وقال:

اللّهمّ أنت ثقتي في كلّ كرب، وأنت رجائي في كلّ شدة، وأنت لي في كل أمر نزل بي ثقة وعدّة، كم من همّ يضعف فيه الفؤاد، وتقلّ فيه الحيلة، ويخذل فيه الصديق، ويشمت فيه العدو، أنزلته بك وشكوته إليك رغبة منّي إليك عمّن سواك، ففرّجته عنّي وكشفته، فأنت وليّ كلّ نعمة وصاحب كل حسنة، ومنتهى كلّ رغبة.

بسم الله وبالله


طب الإئمة (عليهم السلام) ص 33: عبد الله بن بسطام، عن ابراهيم بن محمد الاودي عن صفوان الجمال، عن جعفر بن محمد، عن أبيه عن علي بن الحسين (عليه السلام)
انّ رجلاً اشتكى إلى أبي عبد الله الحسين بن علي (عليهم السلام) فقال: يابن رسول الله إني اجد وجعاً في عراقيبي قد منعني من النهوض الى الصلاة. قال:

فما يمنعك من العوذة؟

قال: لست أعلمها.

قال: فإذا احسست بها فضع يدك عليها وقل: (بسم الله وبالله والسلام على رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)) ثم اقرأ عليه (وما قدروا الله حق قدره والأرض جميعاً قبضته يوم القيامة، والسموات مطويات بيمينه سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون). ففعل الرجل ذلك فشفاه الله تعالى.


ولأدعية حجة الله الحسين بن علي روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

دعاء المشلول


مهج الدعوات 151 ـ 157 ومصباح الكفعمي 260 ـ 264: روى جماعة يسندون الحديث الى الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
كنت مع علي بن ابيطالب (ع) في الطواف في ليلة ديجوجيّة قليلة النور وقد خلا الطواف، ونام الزّوار، وهدأت العيون، إذ سمع مستغيثاً مستجيراً مسترحماً بصوت حزين من قلبٍ موجع وهو يقول:
يا من يجيب دعاء المضطر في الظلم *** يا كاشف الضرّ والبلوى مع السقم
قد نام وفدك حول البيت وانتبهوا *** يدعو وعينك يا قيّوم لم تنم
هب لي بجودك فضل العفو عن جرمي *** يا من اشار اليه الخلق في الحرم
ان كان عفوك ﻻ يلقاه ذو سرفٍ *** فمن يجود على العاصين بالنعم
قال الحسين بن علي (ع):
فقال لي: يا أبا عبد الله اسمعت المنادي ذنبه، المستغيث ربّه؟
فقلت: نعم، قد سمعته.
فقال: اعتبره عسى تراه، فما زلت اخبط في طخياء الظلام. وأتخلل بين النيام، فلما صرت بين الركن والمقام، بدا لي شخص منتصب، فتأملته فإذا هو قائم.
فقلت: السلام عليك أيها العبد المقرّ المستقيل المستغفر المستجير أجب بالله ابن عم رسول الله (ص).
فأسرع في سجوده وقعوده وسلّم، فلم يتكلم حتى أشار بيده بأن تقدمني فتقدمته فأتيت به أمير المؤمنين 
فقلت: دونك ها هو! فنظر اليه فإذا هو شابّ حسن الوجه، نقيّ الثياب.
فقال له: ممن الرجل؟
فقال له: من بعض العرب.
فقال (ع): ما اسمك؟
قال: منازل بن ﻻ حق الشيباني.
فقال له: ما حالك وممّ بكاؤك واستغاثتك؟
فقال: ما حال من اوخذ بالعقوق فهو في ضيق ارتهنه المصاب، وغمره الاكتئاب، فإن تاب فدعاؤه ﻻ يستجاب.
فقال له عليّ (ع): ولم ذلك؟
فقال: لإني كنت ملتهياً في العرب باللعب والطرب، اديم العصيان في رجب وشعبان، وما اراقب الرحمان، وكان لي والد شفيق رفيق، يحذرني مصارع الحدثان، ويخوفني العقاب بالنيران، ويقول: كم ضجّ منك النهار والظلام، والليالي والأيام، والشهور والأعوام، والملائكة الكرام، وكان إذا الحّ عليّ بالوعظ زجرته وانتهرته، ووثبت عليه وضربته، فعمدت يوماً الى شيءٍ من الورق وكانت في الخباء. فذهبت لآخذها واصرفها فيما كنت عليه، فما نعني عن اخذها فأوجعته ضربا ولويت يده. واخذتها ومضيت فأومأ بيده الى ركبتيه يروم النهوض من مكانه ذلك، فلم يطق يحركها من شدة الوجع، والألم فأنشأ يقول:
جرت رحم بيني وبين منازل *** سواء كما يستنزل القطر طالبه
وربّيت حتى صار جلداً شمردلاً *** إذا قام ساوى غارب الفحل غاربه
وقد كنت اوتيه من الزاد في الصبى *** إذا جاع منه صفوه واطايبه
فلما استوى في عنفوان شبابه *** واصبح كالرمح الرديني خاطبه
تهضّمني مالي كذا ولوى يدي *** لوى يده الله الذي هو غالبه
ثم حلف بالله ليقد من الى بيت الله الحرام، فيستعدي الله عليّ فصام أسابيع، وصلى ركعات، ودعا وخرج متوجهاً الى عيرانة. يقطع بالسير عرض الفلاة، ويطوي الأودية ويعلو الجبال حتى قدم مكة يوم الحجّ الأكبر فنزل عن راحلته، واقبل الى بيت الله الحرام، فسعى وطاف به وتعلّق بأستاره، وابتهل بدعائه، وأنشأ يقول:
يا من اليه اتى الحجاج بالجهد *** فوق المهاد بي من اقصى غاية البعد
إني اتيتك يا من ﻻ يخيّب من *** يدعوه مبتهلاً بالواحد الصمد
هذا منازل ﻻ يرتاع من عققي *** فخذ بحقّي يا جبّار من ولدي
حتّى تشلّ بعون منك جانب *** يا من تقدّس لم يولد ولم يلد
قال: فوالذي سمك السماء، وانبع الماء، ما استتم دعاءه حتى نزل بي ماترى ـ ثمّ كشف عن يمينه، فإذا بجانبه قد شلّ ـ فأنا منذ ثلاث سنين اطلب اليه ان يدعو لي في الموضع الذى دعا به عليّ، فلم يجبني حتى إذا كان العام أنعم عليّ فخرجت به على ناقة عشراء. اجدّ السير حثيثاً رجاء العافية، حتى إذا كنّا على الاراك وحطمة وادي السياك نفر طائر في الليل فنفرت منه الناقة التي كان عليها، فألقته الى قرار الوادي فارفضّ بين الحجرين فقبرته هناك، واعظم من ذلك إني ﻻ اعرف إلاّ المأخوذ بدعوة ابيه.
فقال له أمير المؤمنين (ع): أتاك الغوث، الا اُعلمك دعاء علمنيه رسول الله (ص)، وفيه اسم الله الأكبر الأعظم، العزيز الأكرم، الذي يجيب به من دعاه، ويعطي به من سأله، ويفرّج به الهم ويكشف به الكرب ويذهب به الغم، ويبرئ به السقم، ويجبر به الكسير ويغني به الفقير ويقضي به الدين ويرد به العين ويغفر به الذنوب ويستر به العيوب، ويؤمن به كل خائف من شيطان مريد، وجبّار عنيد، ولو دعا به طائع لله على جبل لزال من مكانه، أو على ميّت لاحياه الله بعد موته، ولو دعا به على الماء لمشى عليه بعد ان ﻻ يدخله العجب فاتق الله ايها الرجل فقد ادركتني الرحمة لك وليعلم الله منك صدق النيّة انك ﻻ تدعو به في معصية ولا تفيده الاّ الثقة في دينك! فإن اخلصت فيه النية استجاب الله لك، ورأيت نبيّك محمداً (ص) في منامك، يبشّرك بالجنة والإجابة.
ثم قال: آتني بدواة وبياض، واكتب ما امليه عليك ففعلت وهو:
اللّهم إني اسئلك باسمك بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، ياذا الجلال والإكرام يا حيّ يا قيوم يا حيّ ﻻ إله إلاّ أنت يا من ﻻ يعلم ما هو ولا اين هو ولا حيث هو ولا كيف هو إلاّ هو؟ يا ذا الملك والملكوت، ياذا العزة والجبروت يا ملك يا قدوس يا سلام يا مؤمن يا مهيمن يا عزيز يا جبّار يا متكبّر يا خالق يا بارئ يا مصوّر يا مفيد يا ودود يا محمود يا معبود يا بعيد يا قريب يا مجيب يا رقيب يا حسيب يا بديع يا رفيع يا منيع يا سميع يا عليم يا حكيم يا كريم يا حليم يا قديم.
يا عليّ يا عظيم يا حنان يا منّان يا ديّان يا مستعان يا جليل يا جميل يا وكيل يا كفيل يا مقيل يا منيل يا نبيل يا دليل يا هادي يا بادي يا أول يا آخر يا ظاهر يا باطن يا حاكم يا قاضي يا عادل يا فاضل يا واصل يا طاهر يا مطهر يا قادر يا مقتدر يا كبير يا متكبّر.
يا واحد يا احد يا صمد يا من لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد ولم يكن له صاحبة، ولا كان معه وزير، ولا اتخذ معه مشيراً، ولا احتاج الى ظهير ولا كان معه اله ﻻ إله إلاّ أنت فتعاليت عمّا يقول الجاحدون (الظالمون) علوّاً كبيراً.
يا عالم يا شامخ يا باذخ يا فتّاح يا مفرّج يا ناصر يا منتصر يا مهلك يا منتقم يا باعث يا وارث يا اول يا آخر يا طالب يا غالب.
يا من ﻻ يفوته هارب، يا تواب يا أوّاب يا وهّاب يا مسبّب الأسباب يا مفتّح الأبواب، يا من حيث ما دعي اجاب، يا طهور يا شكور يا عفوّ يا غفور يا نور النور يا مدبّر الامور يا لطيف يا خبير يا متجبّر يا منير يا بصير يا ظهير يا كبير يا وتر يا فرد يا صمد يا سند يا كافي يا محسن يا مجمل يا معافي يا منعم يا متفضل يا متكرّم يا متفرد.
يا من علا فقهر، يا من ملك فقدر، يا من بطن فخبر، يا من عبد فشكر، يا من عصى فغفر وستر، يا من ﻻ تحويه الفكر، ولا يدركه بصر ولا يخفى عليه اثر، يا رازق البشر، يا مقدر كل قدر، يا عالي المكان يا شديد الاركان، يا مبدل الزمان، يا قابل القربان، يا ذا المنّ والإحسان يا ذا العزّ والسلطان، يا رحيم يا رحمان، يا عظيم الشأن، يا من هو كل يومٍ في شأن، يا من ﻻ يشغله شأن عن شأن.
يا سامع الأصوات، يا مجيب الدعوات، يا منجح الطلبات، يا قاضي الحاجات، يا منزل البركات، يا راحم العبرات، يا مقيل العثرات، يا كاشف الكربات، يا وليّ الحسنات، يا رفيع الدرجات، يا معطي السؤالات، يا محيي الأموات، يا جامع الشتات يا مطلع على النيّات يا رادّ ما قد فات، يا من ﻻ تشتبه عليه الاصوات، يا من ﻻ تضجره المسئلات، ولا تغشاه الظلمات، يا نور الارض والسماوات.
يا سابغ النعم، يا دافع النقم، يا بارئ النسم، يا جامع الامم يا شافي السقم يا خالق النور والظلم، ياذا الجود والكرم، يا من لايطأ عرشه قدم.
يا اجود الاجودين، يا اكرم الاكرمين يا اسمع السامعين، يا ابصر الناظرين، يا جار المستجيرين، يا امان الخائفين، يا ظهر اللاجين يا ولي المؤمنين يا غياث المستغيثين، يا غاية الطالبين.
يا صاحب كل غريب، يا مونس كل وحيد، يا ملجأ كل طريد، يا مأوى كل شريد، يا حافظ كل ضالّة، يا راحم الشيخ الكبير، يا رازق الطفل الصغير يا جابر العظم الكسير، يا فاكّ كل اسير، يا مغني البائس الفقير يا عصمة الخائف المستجير، يا من له التدبير والتقدير، يا من العسير عليه سهل يسير، يا من ﻻ يحتاج الى تفسير، يا من هو على كل شيء قدير يا من هو بكل شيء خبير، يا من هو بكل شيء بصير، يا مرسل الرياح، يا فالق الإصباح، يا باعث الارواح، ياذا الجود والسماح يا من بيده كل مفتاح، يا سامع كل صوت، يا سابق كل فوت يا محيي كل نفسٍ بعد الموت.
يا عدتي في شدّتي، يا حافظي في غربتي، يا مونسي في وحدتي يا وليّي في نعمتي، يا كنفي حين تعييني المذاهب، وتسلّمني الاقارب ويخذلني كل صاحب يا عماد من ﻻ عماد له، يا سند من ﻻ سند له، يا ذخر من ﻻ ذخر له، يا كهف من ﻻ كهف له، يا ركن من ﻻ ركن له، يا غياث من ﻻ غياث له، يا جار من ﻻ جار له.
يا جاري اللصيق، يا ركني الوثيق، يا الهي بالتحقيق، يا رب البيت العتيق، يا شفيق يا رفيق، فكنّي من حلق المضيق، واصرف عنّي كل همّ وغمّ وضيق، واكفني شرّ ما ﻻ اطيق واعنّي على ما اطيق.
يا رادّ يوسف على يعقوب، يا كاشف ضرّ ايوب، يا غافر ذنب داود يا رافع عيسى بن مريم من ايدي اليهود، يا مجيب نداء يونس في الظلمات يا مصطفى موسى بالكلمات، يامن غفر لآدم خطيئته، ورفع ادريس برحمته يا من نجى نوحاً من الغرق يا من اهلك عاداً الاولى وثمود فما ابقى وقوم نوح من قبل انهم كانوا هم اظلم واطغى، والمؤتفكة أهوى، يا من دمّر على قوم لوط، ودمدم على قوم شعيب.
يا من اتخذ ابراهيم خليلاً، يا من اتخذ موسى كليماً، واتخذ محمداً صلّى الله عليه وعليهم اجمعين حبيباً.
يا مؤتي لقمان الحكمة، والواهب لسليمان ملكاً ﻻ ينبغي لاحد من بعده، يا من نصر ذا القرنين على الملوك الجبابرة، يا من اعطى الخضر الحياة، وردّ ليوشع بن نون الشمس بعد غروبها، يا من ربط على قلب امّ موسى، واحصن فرج مريم بنت عمران، يا من حصّن يحيى بن زكريا من الذنب وسكّن عن موسى الغضب، يا من بشّر زكريا بيحيى، يا من فدى اسماعيل من الذبح، يا من قبل قربان هابيل وجعل اللعنة على قابيل يا هازم الاحزاب صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعلى جميع المرسلين، وملائكتك المقربين واهل طاعتك اجمعين.
وأسألك بكل مسئلة سألك بها احد ممن رضيت عنه فحتمت له على الاجابة يا الله يا الله يا الله، يا رحمان يا رحيم، يا رحمان يا رحيم، يا رحمان يا رحيم، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا ذا الجلال والإكرام، به به به به به به به اسئلك بكل اسم سمّيت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في شىءٍ من كتبك أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك، وبمعاقد العز من عرشك ومنتهى الرحمة من كتابك وبما لو ان ما في الأرض من شجرة اقلام والبحر يمدّه من بعده سبعة ابحرٍ ما نفدت كلمات الله، ان الله عزيز حكيم.
وأسألك بأسمائك الحسنى التي بينتها في كتابك، فقلت: (ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها). وقلت: (ادعوني استجب لكم). وقلت: (واذا سألك عبادي عني فاني قريب اجيب دعوة الداع اذا دعان). وقلت: (يا عبادي الذين اسرفوا على أنفسهم ﻻ تقنطوا من رحمة الله). وأنا أسألك يا الهي واطمع في اجابتي يا مولاي كما وعدتني وقد دعوتك كما امرتني فافعل بي كذا وكذا... وتسأل الله تعالى ما أحببت وتسمّي حاجتك ولا تدع به إلاّ وأنت طاهر.
ثم قال للفتى: إذا كانت الليلة فادع به واتني من غد بالخبر.
قال الحسين بن علي (ع): واخذ الفتى الكتاب ومضى فلما كان من غد ما اصبحنا حيناً حتى أتى الفتى الينا سليماً معافاً، والكتاب بيده، وهو يقول: هذا والله الإسم الاعظم استجيب لي وربّ الكعبة.
قال له علي صلوات الله عليه: حدثني.
قال: (لما) هدأت العيون بالرقاد، واستحلك جلباب الليل رفعت يدي بالكتاب، ودعوت الله بحقه مراراً، فاجبت في الثانية: حسبك، فقد دعوت الله بإسمه الأعظم ثم اضطجعت فرأيت رسول الله (ص) في منامي، وقد مسح يده الشريفة عليّ وهو يقول: احتفظ بإسم الله الأعظم العظيم، فإنّك على خير، فانتبهت معافاً كما ترى فجزاك الله خيراً.

ولأدعية أبو الأئمة روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## نور الهدى

بارك الله فيك اخي 
عمار ابو الحسين 
على ما بذلته من جهد لهدايتنا 
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله 
ولي عودة مرة اخى لاتمام قراءته ويمكن اكثر من مرة 
الله يعطيك العافية
ام محمد

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لك أختي  محمد على المرور الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

بانتظار عودتك أختي الكريمة وانشاء الله تعالى نكون قد أكملنا الحلقات الباقية .

نسالك الدعاء

----------


## نور الهدى

(يا نور يا برهان يا منير يا مبين يا ربّ اكفني شرّ الشرور وآفات الدهور، وأسألك النجاة يوم ينفخ في الصور).

اللّهمّ أعطني الهدى وثبّتني عليه، واحشرني عليه آمناً أمن من ﻻ خوف عليه ولا حزن ولا جزع إنّك أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة).
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي 
ولا حرمنا الله من مشاركاتك الحلوة
وبعد لي عودة ثالثة ان شاء الله
ام محمد

----------


## TAWFEEQ

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 

*اخي عمار ابو حسين* 

*بارك الله فيك* 

*وجزاك الله خير*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

دعاء العشرات


مهج الدعوات 149 ـ 151: دعاء العشرات وهو مروي عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) مع فضل كبير وثواب جزيل وهو >
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم سبحان الله، والحمد لله ولا إله الاّ الله والله اكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله العليّ العظيم، سبحان الله بالغد والآصال سبحان الله في أناء الليل واطراف النهار، سبحان الله حين تمسون وحين تصبحون وله الحمد في السماوات والأرض وعشيّاً وحين تظهرون، يخرج الحيّ من الميّت، ويخرج الميّت من الحيّ، ويحيي الأرض بعد موتها، وكذلك تخرجون سبحان ربك رب العزّة عمّا يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله ربّ العالمين سبحان ربّك ربّ العرش العظيم.

سبحان ذي الملك والملكوت، سبحان ذي العزة والعظمة والجبروت سبحان الملك الحي القدوس، سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الحيّ القيوم، سبحان ربّي الأعلي، سبحان العليّ الأعلى، سبحانه وتعالى سبحان الله السبوح القدوس رب الملائكة والروح.

اللّهم إني اصبحت منك في نعمة وعافية، فصل اللّهم على محمد وآل محمد، وتمم عليّ نعمتك وعافيتك وارزقني شكرك.

اللّهمّ بنورك اهتديت، وبفضلك استغنيت، وبنعمتك اصبحت وامسيت، ذنوبي بين يديك استغفرك واتوب اليك، ﻻ مانع ما اعطيت، ولا معطي لما منعت، أنت الجدّ ﻻ ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد، ﻻ حول ولا قوّة إلاّ بالله العليّ العظيم.

اللّهمّ إني اشهدك واشهد ملائكتك وحملة عرشك وجميع خلقك في سماواتك وارضك انك أنت الله الذي ﻻ إله إلاّ أنت وحدك ﻻ شريك لك، وان محمداً عبدك ورسولك (صلى الله عليه وآله) اللّهمّ اكتب لي هذه الشهادة عندك حتى تلقينيها يوم القيامة وقد رضيت بها عني انك على كل شيءٍ قدير.

اللّهمّ لك الحمد حمداً تضع لك السماوات كنفيها، وتسبّح لك الأرض ومن عليها، اللّهم لك الحمد حمداً يصعد اوله ولا ينفد آخره حمداً يزيد ولا يبيد سرمداً ابداً ﻻ انقطاع له ولا نفاد حمداً يصعد ولا ينفد، اللّهم لك الحمد فيّ وعليّ ومعي وقبلي وبعدي وأمامي وورائي وخلفي، وإذا متّ وفنيت يا مولاي ولك الحمد بجميع محامدك كلها على جميع نعمك كلها، ولك الحمد في كل عرقٍ ساكن، وعلى كل عرقٍ ضارب، ولك الحمد على كل أكلة وشربة وبطشةٍ ونشطةٍ وعلى كل موضع شعرة.

اللّهمّ لك الحمد كله، ولك المنّ كلّه، ولك الخلق كله، ولك الملك كلّه ولك الأمر كلّه، وبيدك الخير كلّه، واليك يرجع الأمر كله، علانيته وسرّه وأنت منتهى الشأن كلّه.

اللّهمّ لك الحمد على حلمك بعد علمك فيّ، ولك الحمد على عفوك عنّي بعد قدرتك عليّ اللّهم لك الحمد، صاحب الحمد، ووارث الحمد ومالك الحمد ووارث الملك، بديع الحمد، ومبتدع الحمد، وفيّ العهد صادق الوعد، عزيز الجند، قديم المجد.

اللّهمّ لك الحمد رفيع الدرجات، مجيب الدعوات، منزل الآيات من فوق سبع سماوات، مخرج النور من الظلمات، مبدّل السيئات حسنات وجاعل الحسنات درجات.

اللّهمّ لك الحمد غافر الذنب وقابل التوب، شديد العقاب ذا الطول ﻻ إله إلاّ أنت اليك المصير، اللّهم لك الحمد في الليل اذا يغشى ولك الحمد في النهار إذا تجلّى ولك الحمد في الآخرة والاولى، ولك الحمد عدد كل نجم في السماء، ولك الحمد عدد كل قطرة في السماء ولك الحمد عدد كل قطرة نزلت من السماء ولك الحمد عدد كل قطرة في البحار ولك الحمد عدد الشجر والورق والثرى والمدر والحصى والجن والإنس والطير والبهائم والسباع والأنعام والهوام، ولك الحمد عدد ما علىوجه الأرض، وتحت الأرض وما في الهواء والسماء، ولك الحمد عدد ما احصى كتابك، واحاط به علمك حمداً كثيراً طيّباً مباركاً فيه ابداً.

ثم تقول: اشهد ان ﻻ إله إلاّ الله وحده ﻻ شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت ويميت ويحيي وهو حي ﻻ يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير ـ عشر مرات ـ استغفر الله الذي ﻻ إله إلاّ هو الحي القيوم، واتوب اليه ـ عشر مرات ـ يا الله يا الله يا الله، يا رحمان يا رحمان يا رحمان، يا رحيم يا رحيم يا رحيم، يا حنان يا حنان يا حنان، يا منّان، يا منّان، يا منّان يا حيّ يا قيّوم ـ كل واحد عشر مرات ـ يا بديع السموات والأرض ياذا الجلال والإكرام ـ عشر مرات ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ـ عشر مرات ـ يا ﻻ إله إلاّ أنت ـ عشر مرات ـ اللهمّ صل على محمد وآل محمد ـ عشر مرات ـ آمين آمين ـ عشر مرات ـ ثم تسأل كلها بعده لدنياك وآخرتك تجاب عليه انشاء الله تعالى.

اسألك توفيق أهل الهدى


مهج الدعوات 157 من دعاء لمولانا الحسين بن علي (عليهما السلام):
اللّهمّ إنّي اسئلك توفيق اهل الهدى، واعمال اهل التقوى ومناصحة أهل التوبة، وعزم أهل الصبر، وحذر أهل الخشية، وطلب أهل العلم، وزينة أهل الورع وخوف أهل الجزع، حتى أخافك اللّهمّ مخافةً تحجزني عن معاصيك، وحتى اعمل بطاعتك عملاً استحق به كرامتك، وحتى انا صحك في التوبة خوفاً لك وحتى اخلص لك في النصيحة حباً لك، وحتى اتوكل عليك في الامور حسن ظن بك، سبحان خالق النور، وسبحان الله العظيم وبحمده.

سبحان العظيم الأعظم


دعوات الراوندي 92 ضمن الحديث 228: من تسبيح للإمام ابي عبد الله الحسين بن علي (عليهما السلام):
سبحان الرفيع الأعلى، سبحان العظيم الأعظم، سبحان من هو هكذا ولا يكون هكذا غيره، ولا يقدر احد قدرته سبحان من اوله علم ﻻ يوصف وآخره علم ﻻ يبيد، سبحان من علا فوق البريات بالالهية فلا عين تدركه ولا عقل يمثله، ولا وهم يصوره، ولا لسان يصفه بغاية ماله من الوصف سبحان من علا في الهواء، سبحان من قضى الموت على العباد، سبحان الملك المقتدر، سبحان الملك القدوس، سبحان الباقي الدائم.

يا صادق الوعد


مهج الدعوات 11: من حرز للإمام أبي عبدا لله الحسين (عليهما السلام):
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يا دائم يا ديموم، يا حيّ يا قيّوم، يا كاشف الغمّ، يا فارج الهمّ، يا باعث الرسل، يا صادق الوعد، اللّهمّ ان كان لي عندك رضوان وودّ فاغفرلي ومن اتبعني من اخواني وشيعتي، وطيب ما في صلبي برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين، صلّى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله أجمعين.

يا من شأنه الكفاية


مهج الدعوات 298: من دعاء للإمام الحسين بن علي (عليهما السلام):
يا من شأنه الكفاية، وسرادقه الرعاية، يا من هو الغاية والنهاية يا صارف السوء والسواية والضر، اصرف عنّي اذية العالمين من الجنّ والإنس اجمعين، بالاشباح النورية وبالاسماء السريانية، وبالاقلام اليونانية وبالكلمات العبرانية، وبما نزل في الألواح من يقين الايضاح.

اجعلني اللّهم في حرزك وفي حزبك، وفي عياذك وفي سترك وفي كنفك من كل شيطان مارد، وعدوّ راصد، ولئيم معاند، وضدّ كنود، ومن كل حاسد، ببسم الله استشفيت، وبسم الله استكفيت وعلى الله توكلت وبه استعنت واليه استعديت على كل ظالم ظلم، وغاشمٍ غشم، وطارقٍ طرق، وزاجرٍ زجر، فالله خير حافظاً وهو ارحم الراحمين.

اللّهم ﻻ تستدرجني


بحار الأنوار 78/127: قال (عليه السلام):
اللّهم ﻻ تستدرجني بالاحسان، ولا تؤدبني بالبلاء.

ولكلام مولاي الحسين بن علي روحي فداه بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## TAWFEEQ

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم يا كريم

اخي العزيز وفقك الله ونور دربك بنور محمد وأهل بيته عليه وعليهم السلام 

ودمت بخير

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لك أخي توفيق على متابعتك الكريمة لا حرمني الله منها

نسالك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

هذا معاوية


كنز الفوائد 2/32.
بلغه (عليه السلام) كلام نافع بن جبير في معاوية وقوله: (انه كان يسكته الحلم وينطقه العلم) فقال (عليه السلام):

بل كان ينطقه البطر ويسكته الحصر.

في طريق البصرة


أمالي المفيد 181 ـ 183، المجلس 35، ح 6: قال: أخبرني أبو الحسن علي بن محمد الكاتب، قال: أخبرني الحسن بن علي بن عبد الكريم الزعفراني، قال: حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد الثقفي، قال: أخبرنا إسماعيل بن أبان قال: حدثنا عمرو بن شمر قال: سمعت جابر بن يزيد يقول: سمعت أبا جعفر محمد بن علي (عليه السلام) يقول: حدثني أبي عن جدي قال:
لمّا توجّه أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) من المدينة إلى الناكثين بالبصرة نزل الربذة فلمّا ارتحل منها لقيه عبد الله بن خليفة الطائي وقد نزل بمنزل يقال له: (قديد) فقرّبه أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) فقال له عبد الله: الحمد الله الذي ردّ الحقّ إلى أهله ووضعه في موضعه كره ذلك قوم أم سرّوا به فقد والله كرهوا محمداّ (صلى الله عليه وآله) ونابذوه وقاتلوه فردّ الله كيدهم في نحورهم وجعل دائرة السوء عليهم ووالله لنجاهدنّ معك في كلّ موطن حفظاً لرسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله).

فرحّب به أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) وأجلسه إلى جنبه وكان له حبيباً ووليّاً وأخذ يسائله عن الناس إلى أن سأله عن أبي موسى الأشعري.

فقال: والله ما أنا واثق به ولا آمن عليك (خلافه) إن وجد مساعداً على ذلك.

فقال له أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): والله ما كان عندي مؤتمناً ولا ناصحاً ولقد كان الذين تقدّموني استولوا على مودّته وولّوه وسلّطوه بالأمر على الناس ولقد أردت عزله فسألني الأشتر فيه أن اقرّه فأقررته على كره منّي له وتحمّلت على صرفه من بعده.

قال: فهو مع عبد الله في هذا ونحوه إذ أقبل سواد كبير من قبل جبال طيء فقال أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): انظروا ما هذا السواد؟

فذهبت الخيل تركض فلم تلبث أن رجعت فقيل: هذه طيء قد جاءتك تسوق الغنم والإبل والخيل فمنهم من جاءك بهداياه وكرامته ومنهم من يريد النفوذ معك إلى عدوّك.

فقال أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): جزى الله طيّاً خيراً وفضّل الله المجاهدين على القاعدين أجراً عظيماً، فلمّا انتهوا إليه سلّموا عليه.

قال عبد الله بن خليفة فسرّني والله ما رأيت من جماعتهم وحسن هيئتهم وتكلّموا فأقرّوا والله لعيني ما رأيت خطيباً أبلغ من خطيبهم.

وقام عدي بن حاتم الطائي فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال:

أمّا بعد: فإنّي كنت اسلمت على عهد رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) وأدّيت الزكاة على عهده وقاتلت أهل الردّة من بعده أردت بذلك ما عند الله وعلى الله ثواب من أحسن واتّقى وقد بلغنا أنّ رجالاً من أهل مكّة نكثوا بيعتك وخالفوا عليك ظالمين فأتيناك لننصرك بالحقّ فنحن بين يديك فمرنا بما أحببت ثم أنشأ يقول:

فنحن نصرنا الله من قبل ذاكم *** وأنت بحق جئتنا فستنصر

سنكفيك دون الناس طراً بأسرنا *** وأنت به من سائر الناس أجدر

فقال أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): جزاكم الله من حيّ عن الإسلام وأهله خيراً فقد أسلمتم طائعين وقاتلتم المرتدّين ونويتم نصر المسلمين.

وقام سعيد بن البجري من بني بجير فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين إنّ من الناس من يقدر أن يعبّر بلسانه عمّا في قلبه ومنهم من ﻻ يقدر أن يبيّن ما يجده في نفسه بلسانه فإن تكلّف ذلك شقّ عليه وإن سكت عمّا في قلبه برح به الهمّ والبرم وإنّي والله ما كلّ ما في نفسي أقدر أن اؤديّه إليك بلساني، ولكن والله لأجهدنّ على أن ابيّن لك والله وليّ التوفيق، أمّا أنا فإنّي ناصح لك في السرّ والعلانية ومقاتل معك الأعداء في كلّ موطن وأرى لك من الحقّ مالم أكن أراه لمن كان قبلك ولا لأحد اليوم من أهل زمانك لفضيلتك في الإسلام وقرابتك من الرسول ولن افارقك أبداً حتى تظفر أو اموت بين يديك.

فقال له أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): يرحمك الله فقد أدّى لسانك ما يجد ضميرك (لنا) ونسأل الله أن يرزقك العافية ويثيبك الجنّة.

وتكلّم نفر منهم، ثم ارتحل أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) واتّبعه منهم ستمائة رجل حتّى نزل ذاقار فنزلها في ألف وثلاثمائة رجل.

بئس للظالمين بدلاً


الخرائج والجرائح 1/225 ـ 226، ح 70: روي عن أبي حمزة عن عليّ بن الحسين (عليهم السلام) عن أبيه (عليهم السلام) قال:
لمّا أراد عليّ (عليه السلام) أن يسير إلى النهروان استنفر أهل الكوفة وأمرهم أن يعسكروا بالمدائن فتأخّر عنه شبث بن ربعي وعمرو بن حريث والأشعث بن قيس وجرير بن عبد الله البجلي وقالوا: أتأذن لنا أياماً نتخلّف عنك في بعض حوائجنا ونلحق بك؟

فقال لهم: قد فعلتموها؟ سوأة لكم من مشايخ، فوالله ما لكم من حاجة تتخلّفون عليها، وانّي لأعلم ما في قلوبكم وسأبيّن لكم: تريدون أن تثبّطوا عنّي الناس وكأنّي بكم بالخورنق وقد بسطتم سفرتكم للطعام إذ يمرّ بكم ضبّ فتأمرون صبيانكم فيصيدونه فتخلعوني وتبايعونه.

ثم مضى إلى المدائن وخرج القوم إلى الخورنق وهيّئوا طعاماً فبيناهم كذلك على سفرتهم وقد بسطوها إذ مرّ بهم ضبّ فأمروا صبيانهم فأخذوه وأو ثقوه ومسحوا أيديهم على يده كما أخبر عليّ (عليه السلام) وأقبلوا على المدائن.

فقال لهم أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): بئس للظالمين بدلاً ليبعثكم الله يوم القيامة مع إمامكم الضب الذي بايعتم، لكأنّي أنظر إليكم يوم القيامة (مع إمامكم) وهو يسوقكم إلى النار.

ثم قال: لئن كان مع رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) منافقون فإنّ معي منافقين، أما والله يا شبث ويابن حريث لتقاتلان ابني الحسين هكذا أخبرني رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله).

ولمناقضات أبو الأئمة روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## القلب الوفي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والحمد لله رب العالمين وأتم وأزكى الصلاة والسلام على حبيبنا وسيدنا ابا القاسم محمد وعلى أهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب وحشرنا الله في زمرتهم آمين رب العالمين

سلاام ملائكي انثره بين يديك الشريفتين أخي الكريم عمار ابو الحسين وتحية أجلال وأكرام لك على ماخطتة اناملك النوراينة من كلمات وأدعية مباركة جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك بحق محمد وآل محمد ويوم مبارك عليك إنشاء الله بمناسبة مولد سيد البشر أمير المؤمنين علي عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام ورزقنا الله وإياكم زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخرة وجعلنا الله من المتمسكين بهم إلى آخر العمر بحق محمد وآل محمد

استمر أخي الكريم في العطاء فالروح تهدأ وتطمئن والفؤاد يسكن عند قرآئت ماتسطره لنا اناملك الكريمة من كلمات جعلها الله لك نور يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون بحق محمد وآل محمد

تقبل فائق تقديري واحترامي لك أخي الكريم

ولاحرمنا الله من عطائك النوراني وحظورك المشع

أختك 

القلب الوفي

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

أختي الكريمة القلب الوفي

تعجز الكلمات عن وصف كرمك على هذا التعقيب الجميل والمبارك لا حرمني الله منه ولا من دعائك أختي الكريمة .

الله يحفظك ويسدد خطالك بحق محمد وآل محمد .

ومبارك عليك مولد أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام لك ولكل الشيعة
وحشرنا الله واياكم في ركاب آل محمد .

اللهم آمين .

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

معاوية يعترف بالقتل


الإحتجاج 2/19 ـ 20، وكشف الغمّة 2/205 ـ 206: عن صالح بن كيسان، قال:
لمّا قتل معاوية حجر بن عدي وأصحابه حجّ ذلك العام فلقي الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) فقال: يا أبا عبد الله هل بلغك ماصنعنا بحجر وأصحابه وأشياعه وشيعة أبيك؟ فقال (عليه السلام):

وما صنعت بهم؟

قال: قتلناهم وكفنّاهم وصلّينا عليهم.

فضحك الحسين (عليه السلام) ثم قال: خصمك القوم يا معاوية لكننّا لو قتلنا شيعتك ما كفنّاهم ولا صلّينا عليهم ولا أقبرناهم.

ولقد بلغني وقيعتك في علي (عليه السلام) وقيامك ببغضنا واعتراضك بني هاشم بالعيوب، فإذا فعلت ذلك فارجع إلى نفسك، ثم سلها الحق: عليها ولها فإن لم تجدها أعظم عيباً فما أصغر عيبك فيك وقد ظلمناك يا معاوية فلا توترنّ غير قوسك ولا ترمينّ غير غرضك ولا ترمنا بالعداوة من مكان قريب، فإنّك والله لقد أطعت فينا رجلاً ما قدم إسلامه، ولا حدث نفاقه، ولا نظر لك، فانظر لنفسك أودع ـ يعني عمرو بن العاص ـ.

التعريض بابن الزبير


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/2: كتاب الإبانة:
قال بشر بن عاصم: سمعت ابن الزبير يقول: قلت للحسين بن علي (عليه السلام): إنّك تذهب إلى قوم قتلوا أباك وخذلوا أخاك، فقال:

لأن اقتل بمكان كذا وكذا أحبّ إليّ من أن يستحلّ بي مكة، عرّض به (عليه السلام).

عمر بن سعد


دلائل الإمامة 75: قال أبو جعفر: حدثنا سفيان بن وكيع، عن أبيه، عن الأعمش، قال: سمعت أبا صالح التمّار يقول: سمعت حذيقة يقول: سمعت الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) يقول:
والله ليجتمعنَّ على قتلي طغاة بني أميّة، ويقدمهم عمر بن سعد (وذلك في حياة النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) فقلت له: أنباك بهذا رسول الله؟

قال: لا. فأتيت النبي فأخبرته فقال: علمي علمه وعلمه علمي وإنّا لنعلم بالكائن قبل كينونه.

مع ابن جويرة


عيون المعجزات 65: حدث جعفر بن محمد بن عمارة، عن أبيه، عن عطاء بن السائب، عن أخيه، قال:
شهدت يوم الحسين (عليه السلام) فأقبل رجل من تيم يقال له: عبد الله بن جويرة فقال: يا حسين. فقال (عليه السلام).

ما تشاء؟

فقال: ابشر النار.

فقال (عليه السلام): كلاّ إنّي أقدم على ربّ غفور، وشفيع مطاع وأنا من خير وإلى خير، من أنت؟

قال: أنا ابن جويرة، فرفع يده الحسين (عليه السلام) حتى رأينا بياض إبطيه وقال: اللّهمّ جرّه إلى النار.

فغضب ابن جويرة فحمل عليه فاضطرب به فرسه في جدول وتعلّق رجله بالركاب ووقع رأسه في الأرض ونفر الفرس، فأخذ يعدو به ويضرب رأسه بكل حجر وشجر، وانقطعت قدمه وساقه وفخذه، وبقي جانبه الآخر متعلّقاً في الركاب فصار لعنه الله إلى نار الجحيم.

ولمناقضات سيد شباب أهل الجنة روحي فداه بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

مروان وأصحابه


تفسير العياشي 1/ 362، ح 30: عن داود بن فرقد عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال:
دخل مروان بن الحكم المدينة قال: فاستلقى على السرير، وثمّ مولى للحسين (عليه السلام)، فقال: (ردّوا إلى الله مولاهم الحقّ ألا له الحكم وهو أسرع الحاسبين) قال: فقال الحسين لمولاه:

ماذا قال هذا حين دخل؟

قال: استلقى على السرير، فقرأ: (ردّوا إلى الله مولاهم الحقّ ألا له الحكم وهو أسرع الحاسبين).

قال: فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): نعم والله رددت أنا وأصحابي الى الجنة وردهو وأصحابه إلى النار.

أعدى أعداء الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله)


الإحتجاج 2/23 ـ 24، ومناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/51: عن محمد بن السائب انه قال:
قال مروان بن الحكم يوماً للحسين بن علي (عليه السلام): لولا فخركم بفاطمة بم كنتم تفتخرون علينا؟... فأعرض الحسين (عليه السلام) عنه وأقبل بوجهه على جماعة من قريش فقال:

انشدكم بالله إلاّ صدّقتموني إن صدقت، أتعلمون أنّ في الأرض حبيبين كانا أحبّ إلى رسول الله منّي ومن أخي؟ أو على ظهر الأرض ابن بنت نبيّ غيري وغير أخي؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ ﻻ.

قال: وإنّي ﻻ أعلم أنّ في الأرض ملعون بن ملعون غير هذا وأبيه طريدي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله).

والله ما بين جابرس وجابلق أحدهما بباب المشرق والآخر بباب المغرب رجلان ممّن ينتحل الإسلام أعدى لله ولرسوله ولأهل بيته منك ومن أبيك إذا كان وعلامة قولي فيك أنّك إذا غضبت سقط رداؤك عن منكبك.

قال: فوالله ما قام مروان من مجلسه حتّى غضب فانتفض وسقط رداؤه عن عاتقه.

مروان يخطب ليزيد


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/38 ـ 39:
كتب معاوية إلى مروان وهو عامله على الحجاز يأمره أن يخطب ام كلثوم بنت عبد الله بن جعفر لابنه يزيد، فأتى عبد الله بن جعفر فأخبره بذلك، فقال عبد الله: إنّ أمرها ليس إليّ إنّما هو إلى سيّدنا الحسين (عليه السلام) وهو خالها فأخبر الحسين بذلك، فقال:

أستخير الله تعالى، اللّهمّ وفّق لهذه الجارية رضاك من آل محمّد.

فلمّا اجتمع الناس في مسجد رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) أقبل مروان حتّى جلس إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) وعنده من الجلّة وقال: إنّ أمير المؤمنين أمرني بذلك وأن أجعل مهرها حكم أبيها بالغا ما بلغ مع صلح ما بين هذين الحيين، مع قضاء دينه وأعلم أنّ من يغبطكم بيزيد أكثر ممّن يغبطه بكم، والعجب كيف يستمهر يزيد؟ وهو كفو من ﻻ كفو له، وبوجهه يستسقي الغمام، فردّ خيراً يا ابا عبد الله.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): الحمد لله الّذي اختارنا لنفسه وارتضانا لدينه، واصطفانا على خلقه ـ إلى آخر كلامه ـ ثم قال: يا مروان قد قلت فسمعنا.

أمّا قولك: مهرها حكم أبيها بالغاً ما بلغ، فلعمري لو أردنا ذلك ما عدونا سنّة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) في بناته ونسائه وأهل بيته، وهو اثنتا عشرة اوقيّة يكون أربعمائة وثمانين درهماً.

وأمّا قولك: مع قضاء دين أبيها، فمتى كنّ نساؤنا يقضين عنّا ديوننا.

وأمّا صلح ما بين هذين الحيّين، فإنّا قوم عاديناكم في الله ولم نكن نصالحكم للدنيا، فلعمري فلقد أعيا النسب فكيف السبب.

وأمّا قولك: العجب ليزيد كيف يستمهر؟ فقد استمهر من هو خير من يزيد ومن أب يزيد ومن جدّ يزيد.

وأمّا قولك: إنّ يزيد كفو من ﻻ كفو له، فمن كان كفوه قبل اليوم فهو كفوه اليوم، ما زادته إمارته في الكفاءة شيئاً.

وأمّا قولك: بوجهه يستسقي الغمام، فإنّما كان ذلك بوجه رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله).

وأمّا قولك: من يغبطنا به أكثر ممّن يغبطه بنا، فإنّما يغبطنا به أهل الجهل ويغبطه بنا أهل العقل.

ثم قال بعد كلام: فاشهدوا جميعاً أنّي قد زوّجت امّ كلثوم بنت عبد الله بن جعفر من ابن عمّها القاسم بن محمد بن جعفر على أربعمائة وثمانين درهماً وقد نحلتها ضيعتي بالمدينة أو قال: أرضي بالعقيق وإنّ غلّتها في السنة ثمانية آلاف دينار، ففيها لهما غنى إن شاء الله.

ولمناقضات سيد الشهداء روحي فداه بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## joudi

الله واحد أحد ربي ( لا إله إلا الله ) 
محمد صلى الله عليه نبيِّ ( ص) 
علي بن أبي طالب إمامي ( ع ) 

ِربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين رب أغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات 
                                                بارك الله فيك يا أخي

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

اللهم آمين

الشكر والدعاء لجودي على المرور الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نور الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يعطيك الف عافية اخي عمار ابو الحسين 

والله لايحرمنا من قلمك 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 

وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 

ام محمد

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء والتقدير للأخت أم محمد على المرور الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

نسالك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

مع ابن العاص

مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/67: محاسن البرقي:
قال عمرو بن العاص للحسين (عليه السلام): يابن علي ما بال أولادنا أكثر من أولادكم؟ فقال (عليه السلام):

بغاث الطير أكثرها فراخاً *** وامّ الصقر مقلاة نزور

فقال: ما بال الشيب إلى شواربنا أسرع منه في شواربكم؟

فقال (عليه السلام): إنّ نساءكم نساء بخرة فإذا دنا أحدكم من امرأته نكهت في وجهه فيشاب منه شاربه.

فقال: ما بال لحاؤكم أو فر من لحائنا؟

فقال (عليه السلام): (والبلد الطيّب يخرج نباته بإذن ربّه والّذي خبث ﻻ يخرج إلاّ نكدا).

فقال معاوية: بحقّي عليك إلاّ سكتّ فأنّه ابن عليّ بن أبيطالب.

فقال (عليه السلام):

إن عادت العقرب عُدنا لها *** وكانت النعل لها حاضرة

قد علم العقرب واستقينت *** أن لالها دنيا ولا آخرة

مع ابن سعد


إرشاد المفيد 251، وكشف الغمّة 2/ 178: روى سالم بن أبي حفصة قال:
قال عمر بن سعد للحسين (عليه السلام): يا أبا عبد الله انّ قبلنا ناساً سفهاء يزعمون أنّي أقتلك، فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):

إنّهم ليسوا بسفهاء ولكنّهم حلماء، أما انّه تقرّ عيني أن ﻻ تأكل من برّ العراق بعدي إلاّ قليلاً.

إلى معاوية


رجال الكشي 1/ 250 ـ 259، ح 97 ـ 99:
روي أنّ مروان بن الحكم كتب إلى معاوية وهو عامله على المدينة: أمّا بعد، فإنّ عمرو بن عثمان ذكر أنّ رجالاً من أهل العراق ووجوه أهل الحجاز يختلفون إلى الحسين بن علي، وذكر أنّه ﻻ يأمن وثوبه، وقد بحثت عن ذلك فبلغني أنّه ﻻ يريد الخلاف يومه هذا، ولست آمن أن يكون هذا أيضاً لما بعده فاكتب إليّ برأيك في هذا، والسلام. فكتب إليه معاوية: أمّا بعد، فقد بلغني كتابك وفهمت ما ذكرت فيه من أمر الحسين، فإيّاك أن تعرّض للحسين في شيء، واترك حسيناً ما تركك، فإنّا ﻻ نريد أن نعرّض له في شيء ما وفى ببيعتنا، ولم ينزل على سلطاننا، فاكمن عنه مالم يبد لك صفحته، والسلام. وكتب معاوية إلى الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام): أما بعد فقد انتهت إليّ امور عنك إن كانت حقّاً فقد أظنّك تركتها رغبة فدعها، ولعمر الله إنّ من أعطى الله عهده وميثاقه لجدير بالوفاء، وإن كان الّذي بلغني باطلاً فإنّك انت أعزل الناس لذلك، وعظ نفسك فاذكره، ولعهد الله أوف، فإنك متى ما تنكرني أنكرك، ومتى ما تكدني أكدت، فاتّق شقّ عصا هذه الامة، وأن يردّهم الله على يديك في فتنة، فقد عرفت الناس وبلوتهم، فانظر لنفسك ولدينك ولامّة محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله) ولا يستخفنّك السفهاء والذين ﻻ يعلمون. فلمّا وصل الكتاب إلى الحسين صلوات الله عليه كتب إليه:

أمّا بعد فقد بلغني كتابك، تذكر أنّه قد بلغك عنّي امور أنت لي عنها راغب، وأنا لغيرها عندك جدير فإنّ الحسنات ﻻ يهدى لها، ولا يرد إليها إلاّ الله.

وأمّا ما ذكرت أنّه انتهى إليك عنّي، فإنّه إنّما رقاه إليك الملاقون المشّاؤون بالنميم، وما اريد لك حرباً ولا عليك خلافاً، وأيم الله إنّي لخائف لله فيترك ذلك وما أظنّ الله راضياً بترك ذلك، ولا عاذراً بدون الإعذار فيه إليك، وفي أوليائك القاسطين الملحدين حزب الظلمة وأولياء الشياطين.

ألست القاتل حجر بن عدي أخا كندة والمصلّين العابدين الذين كانوا ينكرون الظلم ويستعظمون البدع، ولا يخافون في الله لومة لائم؟ ثم قتلتهم ظلماً وعدواناً من بعد ما كنت أعظيتهم الإيمان المغلّظة والمواثيق المؤكّدة ﻻ تأخذهم بحدث كان بينك وبينهم، ولا باحنة تجدها في نفسك.

أولست قاتل عمرو بن الحمق صاحب رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) العبد الصالح الذي أبلته العبادة فنحل جسمه وصفرت لونه؟ بعد ما آمنته وأعطيته من عهود الله ومواثيقه ما لو أعطيته طائراً لنزل إليك من رأس الجبل، ثم قتلته جرأة على ربّك واستخفافاً بذلك العهد.

أولست المدّعي زياد بن سميّة المولود على فراش عبيد ثقيف؟ فزعمت أنّه ابن أبيك، وقد قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): (الولد للفراش وللعاهر الحجر) فتركت سنّة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) تعمّداً وتبعت هواك بغير هدىً من الله، ثم سلّطته على العراقين يقطع أيدي المسلمين وأرجلهم، ويسمل أعينهم، ويصلبهم على جذوع النخل، كأنّك لست من هذه الأمّة وليسوا منك.

أولست صاحب الحضرميين الّذين كتب فيهم ابن سمية أنّهم كانوا على دين علي (عليه السلام)؟ فكتبت إليه أن اقتل كل من كان على دين علي فقتلهم ومثّل بهم بأمرك، ودين علي (عليه السلام) سرّ الله الذي كان يضرب عليه أباك ويضربك، وبه جلست مجلسك الذي جلست، ولو ﻻ ذلك لكان شرفك وشرف أبيك الرحلتين.

وقلت فيما قلت: (انظر لنفسك ولدينك ولامّة محمد، واتّق شقّ عصا هذه الامّة وأن تردّهم إلى فتنة) وإنّي ﻻ أعلم فتنة أعظم على هذه الامّة من ولايتك عليها، ولا أعظم نظراً لنفسي ولديني ولامّة محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله) وعلينا أفضل من أن اجاهدك فإن فعلت فإنّه قربة إلى الله، وإن تركته فإنّي أستغفر الله لديني، وأسأله توفيقه لإرشاد أمري.

وقلت فيما قلت: (إنّي إن أنكرتك تنكرني وإن أكدك تكدني) فكدني ما بدا لك، فإنّي أرجو أن ﻻ يضرّني كيدك فيّ، وأن ﻻ يكون عليّ أحد أضرّ منه على نفسك لانّك قد ركبت جهلك وتحرّصت على نقض عهدك ولعمري ما وفيت بشرط، ولقد نقضت عهدك بقتلك هؤلاء النفر الذين. قتلتهم بعد الصلح والإيمان والعهود والمواثيق، فقتلتهم من غير أن يكونوا قاتلوا وقتلوا، ولم تفعل ذلك بهم إلاّ لذكرهم فضلنا، و تعظيمهم حقّنا، فقتلتهم مخافة أمر لعلّك لو لم تقتلهم متّ قبل أن يفعلوا أو ماتوا قبل أن يدركوا.

فأبشر يا معاوية بالقصاص، واستيقن بالحساب، واعلم أنّ لله تعالى كتاباً ﻻ يغادر صغيرةً ولا كبيرة إلاّ أحصاها، وليس الله بناس لأخذك بالظنّة، وقتلك أولياءه على التهم ونفيك أوليائه من دورهم إلى دار الغربة وأخذك للناس ببيعة ابنك غلام حدث، يشرب الخمر ويلعب بالكلاب، ﻻ أعلمك إلاّ وقد خسّرت نفسك وتبرّت دينك وغششت رعيّتك وأخربت أمانتك وسمعت مقالة السفيه الجاهل وأخفت الورع التقيّ لأجلهم، والسلام.

مع الراضين بقتل الحسين (عليه السلام)


غيبة النعماني 155: حدّثنا أحمد بن محمّد بن سعيد، عن القاسم بن محمّد بن الحسين بن حازم، عن عبيس بن هشام، عن عبد الله بن جبلة، عن عليّ بن أبي المغيرة، عن عبد الله بن شريك العامري، عن بشر بن غالب الأسدي قال: قال لي الحسين بن عليّ (عليهما السلام):
يا بشر ما بقاء قريش إذا قدّم القائم المهديّ منهم خمسمائة رجل فضرب أعناقهم ثمّ قدّم خمسمائة فضرب أعناقهم صبراً خمسمائة فضرب أعناقهم صبراً؟

قال: فقلت له: أصلحك الله أيبلغون ذلك؟

فقال الحسين بن عليّ (عليهما السلام): انّ مولى القوم منهم.

قال: فقال لي بشير بن غالب أخو بشر بن غالب: أشهد أنّ الحسين بن عليّ عدّ على أخي ستّ عدّات.

ما يبدي يزيد


كشف الغمة 2/210: قال (عليه السلام):
الله يعلم ان ما يبدي يزيد لغيره *** وبأنه لم يكتسبه بغيره وبميره

لو انصف النفس الخؤن لقصّرت من سيره *** ولكان ذلك منه ادنى شره من خيره

ينازعني يزيد


كشف الغمة 2/210 ـ 211: قال (عليه السلام):
إذا استنصر المرء امرءاً ﻻ يدى له *** فناصره والخاذلون سواء

انا ابن الذي قد تعلمون مكانه *** وليس على الحق المبين طخاء

اليس رسول الله جدّي ووالدي *** أنا البدران خلا النجوم خفاء

الم ينزل القرآن خلف بيوتنا *** صباحاً ومن بعد الصباح مساء

ينازعني والله وبيني وبينه *** يزيد وليس الأمر حيث يشاء

فيا نصحاء الله أنتم ولاته *** وأنتم على اديانه امناء

بأي كتاب أم بأيّة سنّة *** تناولها عن أهلها البعداء

ولكلام ريحانة المصطفى روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## fog223

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لك أخي الكريم على المرور الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

نسالك الدعاء

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم* *ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الف شكر لك*

*على الطرح القيم*

*بارك الله فيك*

*سلمت يمناك*

*الله يعطيك الف* *عافية*

*تحياتي* *لك*



*اختك** ,,,* *نور علي*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لك أختي الكريمة نور علي على المرور الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

نسالك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ذاك صاحبها


بحار الأنوار 32/405: عن كتاب صفين:
أنّه قام الحسين (عليه السلام) قعد أن خطب أبوه وأخوه تحشيداً في قتال معاوية فحمد الله وأثنى عليه بما هو أهله وقال:

يا أهل الكوفة أنتم الأحبّة الكرماء والشعار دون الدثار فجدوا في إحياء ما دثر بينكم وتسهيل ما توعّر عليكم.

ألا إنّ الحرب شرّها ذريع وطعمها فظيع وهي جرع مستحساة فمن أخذ لها أهبتها واستعدّ لها عدّتها ولم يألم كلومها عند حلولها فذاك صاحبها ومن عاجلها قبل أو ان فرصتها واستبصار سعيه فيها فذاك قمن أن ﻻ ينفع قومه وان يهلك نفسه نسأل الله بقوّته أن يدعمكم بالفئة ثمّ نزل.

المؤتمر الإسلامي في منى


الإحتجاج 2/ 18 ـ 19:
لما كان قبل موت معاوية بسنتين حجّ الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) وعبد الله بن جعفر وعبد الله بن عباس معه، وقد جمع الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) بني هاشم رجاله ونساءهم ومواليهم وشيعتهم من حجّ منهم ومن لم يحجّ، ومن بالأمصار ممّن يعرفونه وأهل بيته، ثم لم يدع أحداً من أصحاب رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) ومن أبنائهم والتابعين ومن الأنصار المعروفين بالصلاح والنسك إلاّ جمعهم، فاجتمع عليه بمنى أكثر من ألف رجل، والحسين (عليه السلام) في سرادقة عامّتهم التابعون وأبناء الصحابة، فقام الحسين (عليه السلام) فيهم خطيباً فحمد الله وأثنى عليه، ثمّ قال:

أمّا بعد فإنّ الطاغية قد صنع بنا وبشيعتنا ما قد علمتم، ورأيتم وشهدتم وبلغكم، وإنّي اريد أن أسألكم عن أشياء فإن صدقت فصدّقوني، وإن كذبت فكذّبوني، اسمعوا مقالتي واكتموا قولي، ثم ارجعوا إلى أمصاركم وقبائلكم، من أمنتموه ووثقتم به فادعوهم إلى ما تعلمون، فإنّي أخاف أن يندرس هذا الحقّ ويذهب، والله متمّ نوره ولو كره الكافرون.

فما ترك الحسين (عليه السلام) شيئاً أنزل الله فيهم من القرآن إلاّ قاله وفسّره، ولا شيئاً قاله الرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله) في أبيه وامّه وأهل بيته إلاّ رواه، وكلّ ذلك يقول الصحابة: اللّهمّ نعم، قد سمعناه وشهدناه، ويقول التابعون: اللّهمّ قد حدّثنا من نصدّقه ونأتمنه حتّى لم ترك شيئاً إلاّ قاله.

ثم قال: انشدكم بالله إلاّ رجعتم وحدّثتم به من تثقون به، ثم نزل وتفرّق الناس على ذلك.

خصال الملوك


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/65: كان الحسين (عليه السلام) يقول:
شرّ خصال الملوك: الجبن من الأعداء، والقسوة على الضعفاء والبخل عند الإعطاء.

تفقّد الرأي العالم


كشف الغمّة 2/ 207 ـ 208:
قال الفرزدق: لقيني الحسين (عليه السلام) في منصرفي من الكوفة، فقال:

ما وراك يا أبا فراس؟

قلت: اصدّقك؟

قال (عليه السلام): الصدق اريد.

قلت: أمّا القلوب فمعك، وأمّا السيوف فمع بني اميّة والنصر من عند الله.

قال: ما أراك إلاّ صدقت، الناس عبيد المال، والدين لعق على ألسنتهم، يحوطونه ما درّت به معايشهم، فإذا محّصوا بالبلاء قلّ الديّانون.

من أهداف الشهادة


كامل الزيارات 108، ب 36، ح 4: حدثني أبي رحمه الله، عن سعد بن عبد الله، عن الحسن بن موسى، عن محمد بن سنان عن إسماعيل بن جابر، عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال: قال الحسين (عليه السلام):
أنا قتيل العبرة.

ولكلام ابن فاطمة روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

مع والي المدينة


بحار الأنوار 44/ 312 و 325:
لمّا مات معاوية وتولّى الأمر بعده يزيد بعث عتبة بن أبي سفيان والي المدينة إلى الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام)، فقال: إنّ يزيد أمرك أن تبايع له، فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

يا عتبة قد علمت أنّا أهل بيت الكرامة ومعدن الرسالة وأعلام الحق الذين أودعه الله عزّ وجل قلوبنا وأنطق به ألسنتنا، فنطقت بإذن الله عزّ وجل ولقد سمعت جدّي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يقول:

إنّ الخلافة محرّمة على ولد أبي سفيان، وكيف ابايع أهل بيت قد قال فيهم رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) هذا؟

وروي انّ يزيد كتب إلى الوليد بن عتبة عامله على المدينة أن يأخذ البيعة له من الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) وان أبى فليضرب عنقه.

فلمّا حضر (عليه السلام) التفت إلى الوليد وقال: إنّا أهل بيت النبوّة ومعدن الرسالة ومختلف الملائكة وبنا فتح الله وبنا ختم الله ويزيد رجل فاسق شارب الخمر، قاتل النفس المحرّمة، معلن بالفسق، ومثلي ﻻ يبايع مثله، ولكن نصبح وتصبحون وننظر وتنظرون أيّنا أحقّ بالخلافة والبيعة، ثم خرج (عليه السلام).

الناس وقادتهم


أمالي الصدوق 131، المجلس 30، ضمن ح 1:
ورد على الحسين (عليه السلام) في الثعلبية رجل يقال له بشر بن غالب، فقال: يابن رسول الله أخبرني عن قول الله عزّ وجلّ: (يوم ندعوا كلّ اناس بإمامهم) قال:

إمام دعا إلى هدى فأجابوه إليه، وإمام دعا إلى ضلالة فأجابوه إليها، هؤلاء في الجنة وهؤلاء في النار، وهو قوله عزّ وجل: (فريق في الجنّة وفريق في السعير).

تبعات بني اميّة


أمالي الصدوق 131، المجلس 30، ضمن ح 1:
لمّا نزل الحسين (عليه السلام) وأصحابه الرهيمة فورد عليه رجل من أهل الكوفة يكنّى أبا هرم فقال: يابن النبي ماالذي أخرجك من المدينة؟ فقال:

ويحك يا أبا هرم شتموا عرضي فصبرت وطلبوا مالي فصبرت وطلبوا دمي فهربت وأيم الله ليقتلنّي ثم ليلبسنّهم الله ذلاً شاملاً وسيفاً قاطعاً وليسلطنّ عليهم من يذلهم.

الخلافة عليهم محرّمة


اللهوف 10:
لمّا أصبح الحسين (عليه السلام) ـ وذلك بعد اللّيلة التي دعي فيها للبيعة ـ خرج من منزله يستمع الأخبار فلقيه مروان (بن الحكم) فقال له: يا أبا عبد الله انّي لك ناصح، فأطعني ترشد. فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

وما ذاك؟ قل حتّى أسمع. فقال مروان: انّ آمرك ببيعة يزيد بن معاوية فإنّه خير لك في دينك ودنياك. فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

إنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون، وعلى الإسلام السلام إذ قد بليت الامّة براع مثل يزيد، ولقد سمعت جدّي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يقول: الخلافة محرّمة على آل ابي سفيان.

القائد يشكو القاعدة

بحار الأنوار 44/327:
خرج الحسين (عليه السلام) من منزله ذات ليلة وأقبل إلى قبر جدّه (صلى الله عليه وآله) فقال:

السلام عليك يا رسول الله أنا الحسين بن فاطمة فرخك وابن فرختك، وسبطك الذي خلّفتني في امّتك، فاشهد عليهم يا نبيّ الله أنّهم قد خذلوني وضيّعوني ولم يحفظوني وهذه شكواي إليك حتّى ألقاك.

قال: ثمّ قام فصفّ قدميه فلم يزل راكعاً ساجداً.

ولكلام أخو الحسن الزكي روحي فداه بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

دأب القائد الإلهي


بحار الأنوار 44/ 328:
لمّا كانت الليلة الثانية، خرج الحسين (عليه السلام) إلى القبر أيضاً وصلّى ركعات، فلمّا فرغ من صلاته جعل يقول:

اللّهمّ هذا قبر نبيّك محمد، وأنا ابن بنت نبيّك، وقد حضرني من الأمر ما قد علمت، اللّهمّ إنّ احبّ المعروف، وأنكر المنكر، وأنا أسألك ياذا الجلال والإكرام بحقّ القبر ومن فيه إلاّ اخترت لي ما هو لك رضي، ولرسولك رضى.

ثم جعل يبكي عند القبر حتّى إذا كان قريباً من الصبح وضع رأسه على القبر فاغفي، فإذا هو برسول الله قد أقبل في كتيبة من الملائكة عن يمينه وعن شماله وبين يديه حتّى ضمّ الحسين إلى صدره وقبّل بين عينيه وقال: حبيبي يا حسين كأنّي أراك عن قريب مرمّلاً بدمائك، مذبوحاً بأرض كرب وبلاء، من عصابة من امّتي، وأنت مع ذلك عطشان ﻻ تسقى، وظمآن ﻻ تروى، وهم مع ذلك يرجون شفاعتي، ﻻ أنالهم الله شفاعتي يوم القيامة، حبيبي يا حسين إنّ أباك وامّك وأخاك قدموا عليّ وهم مشتاقون إليك، وإنّ لك في الجنان لدرجات لن تنالها إلاّ بالشهادة.

فجعل الحسين (عليه السلام) في منامه ينظر إلى جدّه ويقول: يا جدّاه ﻻ حاجة لي في الرجوع إلى الدنيا فخذني إليك وأدخلني معك في قبرك.

فقال له رسول الله: لابدّ لك من الرجوع إلى الدنيا حتّى ترزق الشهادة، وما قد كتب الله لك فيها من الثواب العظيم، فإنّك وأباك وأخاك وعمّك وعمّ أبيك تحشرون يوم القيامة في زمرة واحدة، حتّى تدخلوا الجنّة.

قال: فانتبه الحسين (عليه السلام) من نومه فزعاً مرعوباً فقصّ رؤياه على أهل بيته وبني عبد المطلب، فلم يكن في ذلك اليوم في مشرق ولا مغرب قوم أشدّ غمّاً من أهل بيت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) ولا أكثر باك ولا باكية منهم.

القائد الأبيّ


بحار الأنوار 44/329 ـ 330:
لمّا أشار محمد بن الحنفية على أخيه الحسين (عليه السلام) برأيه أجابه (عليه السلام) وقال:

يا أخي والله لولم يكن ملجأ، ولا مأوى لما بايعت يزيد بن معاوية، فقطع محمد بن الحنفيّة الكلام وبكى، فبكى الحسين (عليه السلام) معه ساعة ثمّ قال: يا أخي جزاك الله خيراً، فقد نصحت وأشرت بالصواب، وأنا عازم على الخروج إلى مكّة، وقد تهيّأت لذلك أنا وأخوتي وبنو أخي وشيعتي، وأمرهم أمري ورأيهم رأيي، وأمّا أنت يا أخي فلا عليك أن تقيم بالمدينة، فتكون لي عيناً ﻻ تخفي عنّي شيئاً من امورهم.

ثمّ دعا الحسين (عليه السلام) بدواة وبياض وكتب هذه الوصيّة لأخيه محمد:

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هذا ما أوصى به الحسين بن عليّ بن أبيطالب إلى أخيه محمّد المعروف بابن الحنفيّة أنّ الحسين يشهد أن ﻻ إله إلاّ الله وحده ﻻ شريك له وأنّ محمداّ عبده ورسوله، جاء بالحقّ من عند الحقّ، وأنّ الجنّة والنار حقّ، وأنّ الساعة آتية ﻻ ريب فيها، وأنّ الله يبعث من في القبور، وأنّي لم أخرج أشراً ولا بطراً ولا مفسداً ولا ظالماً وإنّما خرجت لطلب الإصلاح في امّة جدّي (صلى الله عليه وآله) اريد أن آمر بالمعروف وأنهى عن المنكر، وأسير بسيرة جدّي وأبي علي بن ابي طالب (عليه السلام) فمن قبلني بقبول الحق فالله أولى بالحق ومن ردّ عليّ هذا أصبر حتّى يقضي الله بيني وبين القوم بالحق وهو خير الحاكمين، وهذه وصيّتي يا أخي إليك وما توفيقي إلاّ بالله عليه توكّلت وإليه انيب.

قال: ثم طوى الحسين (عليه السلام) الكتاب وختمه بخاتمه، ودفعه إلى أخيه محمد ثم ودّعه وخرج في جوف الليل.

الإمداد العسكري


اللّهوف 28 ـ 30: ذكر المفيد محمد بن محمد بن النعمان بإسناده إلى أبي عبد الله جعفر بن محمد (عليه السلام) قال:
لمّا سار أبو عبد الله الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) من المدينة لقيه أفواج من الملائكة المسوّمين والمردفين في أيديهم الحراب على نجب من نجب الجنّة، فسلّموا عليه، وقالوا: يا حجّة الله على خلقه بعد جدّه وأبيه وأخيه، ان الله عزّ وجلّ أمدّ جدّك رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) بنا في مواطن كثيرة، وان الله امدّك بنا. فقال لهم:

الموعد حفرتي وبقعتي التي استشهد فيها وهي كربلاء فإذا وردتها فأتوني.

فقالوا: يا حجّة الله ان الله أمرنا أن نسمع لك ونطيع، فهل تخشى من عدوّ يلقاك فنكون معك؟

فقال: ﻻ سبيل لهم عليّ ولا يلقوني بكريهة أو أصل إلى بقعتي.

وأتته أفواج من مؤمني الجن فقالوا له: يا مولانا، نحن شيعتك وأنصارك فمرنا بما تشاء، فلو أمرتنا بقتل كل عدوّ لك وأنت بمكانك لكفيناك.

فجزاهم (الحسين) خيراً وقال لهم: أو ما قرأتم كتاب الله المنزل على جدّي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) في قوله: (قل لو كنتم في بيوتكم لبرز الذين كُتِبَ عليهم القتل إلى مضاجعهم).

فإذا أقمت في مكاني فبماذا يمتحن هذا الخلق؟ وبماذا يختبرون؟ ومن ذا يكون ساكن حفرتي بكربلا؟ وقد اختارها الله تعالى لي يوم دحا الأرض، وجعلها معقلاً لشيعتنا ومحبّينا تقبل أعمالهم وصلواتهم ويجاب دعاؤهم وتسكن شيعتنا فتكون لهم أماناً في الدنيا وفي الآخرة ولكن تحضرون يوم السبت (يوم الجمعة، خ ل) وهو يوم عاشورا الذي في آخره اقتل، ولا يبقى بعدي مطلوب من أهلي ونسبي وإخواني وأهل بيتي، ويسار برأسي إلى يزيد بن معاوية.

فقالت الجن: نحن والله يا حبيب الله وابن حبيبه، لو ﻻ أنّ أمرك طاعة وانه ﻻ يجوز لنا مخالفتك لخالفناك وقتلنا جميع أعدائك قبل أن يصلوا إليك.

فقال لهم (عليه السلام): ونحن والله أقدر عليهم منكم، ولكن ليهلك من هلك عن بيّنة ويحيى من حيّ عن بيّنة.

ولكلام حجة الله روحي فداه بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## joudi

الله واحد احد ربي ( لا اله الا الله )
محمد صلى الله عليه نبيِّ ( ص) 
علي بن ابي طالب إمامي (ع) 

عنجد هيدا أجمل موضوع بئرا وفي كتير اشيا كنت مابعرفا ومش فهمتا وهلاء فهمتا . شكرا كتير  يا اخي عمار أبو الحسين و الله يبارك فيك

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق سيدنا وحبينا أبا القاسم محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم من الأولين والأخرين لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب إنشاء الله* 

*سلامُ ملائكـــي أنثرة بين يديك الكريمتين أخي الكريم عمار ابو الحسين ورحمة الله وبركـــاتة*


*في كل مرة تسطر لنا كلامات تشع من حروفها وجملها اسمى المعاني والحكم لآل بيت العترة الطاهرة فداهم روحي ونفسي مما يجعل العين  والقلب في اشتياق دائما لرؤيت وقرأت ومتابعة كل ماتخطه لنا اناملك الكريمة مما يزود ذلك بمعرفتنا الكثير الكثير مما كنا نجهل عنه فيجعل ذلك الروح تستقر والفؤاد يشبع بمعرفة كل ماتجوده لنا روحك الكريمة اخي الكريم عمار ابو الحسين*

*كلمات في داخلي تختلجني في كل مرة اقرأ لك فيها ماتكرم بها لنا نفسك أخي الكريم*

*لايسعني هنا غير رفع يدي إلى السماء والدعوة لك من الأعماق بأن يوفقك رب العباد بحق من خلقهم رحمة ووسيلة للنجاة من الهلاك والضياع وان يجعلك من السعداء ويحشرك في موقف الصلحاء الأبرار بحق محمد وعترته الأطهار* 

*واسأل الله العلي القدير بأن يعجل فرج صاحب العصر والزمان روحي له الفداء وأن يرحمنا بهم وبحقهم* 

*ننتظر كل ماتجوده لنا نفسك الكريمة*

*تقبل اخي الكريم فائق تقديري وأحترامي مع خالص دعواتي لك*

*أختك*

*القلب الوفي*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

واسأل الله العلي القدير بأن يعجل فرج صاحب العصر والزمان روحي له الفداء وأن يرحمنا بهم وبحقهم 

اللهم آمين

الشكر والدعاء والتقدير لجودي وللقلب الوفي على المتابعة والمرور الكريم لا حرمني الله منه بحق محمد وآل محمد .

أختي الفاضلة القلب الوفي

لا يسعني بعد هذا الرد الكريم من أخت كريمة الا ان اتوجه لله سبحانه وتعالى بالدعاء لك بالخير وبحسن العاقبة بحق محمد وآل محمد لك ولنا ولكل الموالين

نسالك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

القائد والشهادة


بحار الأنوار 44/ 331 ـ 332:
لما عزم الحسين (عليه السلام) على الخروج من المدينة أتته ام سلمة رضي الله عنها فقالت: يا بنيّ ﻻ تحزنيّ بخروجك إلى العراق، فإنّي سمعت جدّك يقول: يقتل ولدي الحسين بأرض العراق في أرض يقال لها كربلا. فقال لها:

يا أمّاه وأنا والله أعلم ذلك، وإنّي مقتول ﻻ محالة وليس لي من هذا بدّ وإنّي والله لأعرف اليوم الذي اقتل فيه، وأعرف من يقتلني وأعرف البقعة التي ادفن فيها، وانّي أعرف من يقتل من أهل بيتي وقرابتي وشيعتي، وإن أردت يا امّاه اريك حفرتي ومضجعي.

ثم أشار (عليه السلام) إلى جهة كربلا فانخفضت الأرض حتى أراها مضجعه ومدفنه وموضع عسكره، وموقفه ومشهده، فعند ذلك بكت ام سلمة بكاءً شديداً، وسلّمت أمره إلى الله.

فقال لها: يا اماه قد شاء الله عزّ وجلّ أن يراني مقتولاً مذبوحاً ظلماً وعدواناً، وقد شاء أن يرى حرمي ورهطي ونسائي مشرّدين وأطفالي مذبوحين مظلومين، مأسورين مقيّدين، وهم يستغيثون فلا يجدون ناصراً ولا معيناً.

الشهادة سعادة


اللّهوف 26 ـ 27 ودلائل الإمامة 74: روى أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري، عن سفيان بن وكيع، عن أبيه، عن الأعمش
عن الواقدي وزارة بن خلج قالا: لقينا الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) أن يخرج إلى العراق (بثلاثة أيام) فأخبرناه ضعف الناس بالكوفة، وأنّ قلوبهم معه وسيوفهم عليه. فأومأ بيده نحو السماء ففتحت أبواب السماء ونزلت الملائكة عدداً ﻻ يحصيهم إلاّ الله تعالى، فقال (عليه السلام):

لولا تقارب الأشياء وحبوط الأجر لقاتلتهم بهؤلاء، ولكن أعلم يقيناً أنّ هناك مصرعي ومصرع أصحابي، ﻻ ينجو إلاّ ولدي علي (عليه السلام).

احباط مؤامرة


اللّهوف 27 ـ 28: عن محمد بن داود القمي، بالإسناد عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال:
جاء محمد بن الحنفية إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) في الليلة التي أراد (الحسين) الخروج في صبحيتها عن مكة فقال: يا أخي إنّ اهل الكوفة من قد عرفت غدرهم بأبيك وأخيك، وقد خفت أن يكون حالك حال من مضى، فإن رأيت أن تقيم فإنك أعزّ من في الحرم وامنعه. فقال:

يا أخي قد خفت أن يغتالني يزيد بن معاوية في الحرم فأكون الذي يستباح به حرمة هذا البيت.

فقال له ابن الحنفيّة: فإن خفت ذلك فصر إلى اليمن أو بعض نواحي البرّ فإنك أمنع الناس به، ولا يقدر عليك أحد.

فقال: انظر فيما قلت.

فلما كان السحر، ارتحل الحسين (عليه السلام) فبلغ ذلك ابن الحنفية فأتا فأخذ زمام ناقته التي ركبها، فقال له: يا أخي ألم تعدني النظر فيما سألتك؟

قال: بلى.

قال فما حداك على الخروج عاجلاً؟

فقال: أتاني رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) بعد ما فارقتك فقال: يا حسين اخرج فإن الله قد شاء أن يراك قتيلاً.

فقال له ابن الحنفية: إنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون، فما معنى حملك هؤلاء النساء معك وأنت تخرج على مثل هذه الحال؟

قال: فقال له: قد قال لي (صلى الله عليه وآله) إن الله قد شاء أن يراهنّ سبايا، وسلّم عليه ومضى.

نحو العراق


اللّهوف 13 ـ 14:
جاء عبد الله بن عباس وعبد الله بن الزبير إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) عند ما عزم على الخروج فأشارا عليه بالإمساك، فقال لهما:

ان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) قد أمرني بأمر وأنا ماض فيه.

قال: فخرج ابن عباس وهو يقول: واحسيناه، ثم جاء عبد الله بن عمر فأشار عليه بصلح أهل الضلال وحذره من القتل والقتال.

فقال له: يا أبا عبد الرحمان أما علمت ان من هوان الدنيا على الله ان رأس يحيى بن زكريّا اهدي إلى بغي من بغايا بني إسرائيل، أما تعلم ان بني إسرائيل كانوا يقتلون ما بين طلوع الفجر إلى طلوع الشمس سبعين نبيّاً ثم يجلسون في أسواقهم يبيعون ويشترون كأن لم يصنعوا شيئاً فلم يعجّل الله عليهم بل أمهلهم وأخذهم بعد ذلك أخذ عزيز ذي انتقام، اتّق الله يا أبا عبد الرحمان، ولا تدعنّ نصرتي.

ولكلام أمامنا القائد الحسين بن علي روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## النور الحسيني

الله يعطيك ألف عافية أخوي عمار ابو الحسين

في ميزان أعمالك الصالحة ان شاء الله

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء والتقدير للنور الحسيني على المرور الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

مع الفرزدق


إرشاد المفيد 218 ـ 219:
روي عن الفرزدق الشاعر انه قال: حججت بامّي في سنة ستّين، فبينا أنا أسوق بعيرها حين دخلت الحرم إذ لقيت الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) خارجاً من مكة مع أسيافه وأتراسه فقلت: لمن هذا القطار؟ فقيل: للحسين بن علي (عليه السلام)، فأتيته وسلّمت عليه وقلت له: أعطاك الله سؤلك وأملك فيما تحب بأبي أنت وامّي يابن رسول الله ما أعجلك عن الحج؟ فقال:

لولا اعجّل لاخذت، ثم قال لي: من أنت؟

قلت: امرؤ من العرب، فلا والله ما فتشني عن أكثر من ذلك.

ثم قال لي: أخبرني عن الناس خلفك؟

فقلت: الخبير سألت قلوب الناس معك وأسيافهم عليك، والقضاء ينزل من السماء والله يفعل ما يشاء.

فقال: صدقت لله الأمر (من قبل ومن بعد) وكل يوم (ربّنا) هو في شأن، إن نزل القضاء بما نحب ونرضى فنحمد الله على نعمائه وهو المستعان على أداء الشكر، وإن حال القضاء دون الرجاء، فلم يبعد من كان الحق نيّته، والتقوى سريرته.

فقلت له: أجل بلغك الله ما تحب وكفاك ما تحذر، وسألته عن أشياء من نذور ومناسك فأخبرني بها، وحرّك راحلته وقال: السلام عليك، ثم افترقنا.

في تنعيم


اللّهوف 30، ومثير الأحزان 42:
سار الحسين (عليه السلام) نحو العراق حتى مرّ بالتنعيم، فلقي هناك عيراً تحمل هديّة قد بعث بها بحير بن ريسان الحميري عامل اليمن إلى يزيد بن معاوية، فأخذ (عليه السلام) الهدية لأنّ حكم امور المسلمين إليه، وقال لأصحاب الجمال (الإبل، خ ل):

من أحبّ منكم أن ينطلق معنا إلى العراق وفيناه كراه وأحسنّا معه صحبته، ومن أحبّ أن يفارقنا (من مكاننا هذا) أعطيناه كراه يقدر ما قطع من الطريق، فمضى معه قوم وامتنع آخرون.

أبناء الرحيل والشهادة


كشف الغمة 2/203 ـ 204، واللّهوف 26:
روي ان الحسين (عليه السلام) لما عزم على الخروج إلى العراق قام خطيباً فقال:

الحمد لله وما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوّة إلاّ بالله وصلى الله على رسوله وسلّم، خطّ الموت على ولد آدم مخطّ القلادة على جيد الفتاة وما أو لهني إلى أسلافي اشتياق يعقوب إلى يوسف، وخيّر لي مصرع أنا لاقيه، كأنّي بأوصالي يتقطّعها عسلان الفلوات بين النواويس وكربلا فيملأنّ منّ أكراشاً جوفاً، وأجربة سغباً ﻻ محيص عن يوم خطّ بالقلم، رضى الله رضانا أهل البيت، نصبر على بلائه ويوفينا اجور الصابرين، لن تشذّ عن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) لحمته، وهي مجموعة له في حظيرة القدس، تقرّبهم عينه، وينجز لهم وعده، من كان فينا باذلاً مهجته وموطّناً على لقاء الله نفسه فليرحل معنا فإنّي راحل مصبحاً إن شاء الله.

في ذات عرق


اللّهوف 30 ومثير الأحزان 42:
ثم سار الحسين (عليه السلام) حتى بلغ ذات عرق، فلقي بشر بن غالب وارداً من العراق فسأله عن أهلها؟ فقال: خلّفت القلوب معك والسيوف مع بني اميّة. فقال:

صدق أخوبني أسد إنّ الله يفعل ما يشاء ويحكم ما يريد.

في الثعلبية


اللّهوف 30 ـ 31:
قال الراوي: ثم سار الحسين (صلوات الله عليه) حتى نزل الثعلبية وقت الظهيرة فوضع رأسه فرقد ثم استيقظ فقال:

قد رأيت هاتفاً يقول: أنتم تسرعون، والمنايا تسرع بكم إلى الجنّة.

فقال له ابنه علي: يا أبه أفلسنا على الحقّ؟

فقال: بلى يا بنيّ والله الذي إليه مرجع العباد.

فقال: يا أبه إذن ﻻ نبالي بالموت.

فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام): جزاك الله يا بنيّ خير ما جزا ولداً عن والده، ثم بات (عليه السلام) في المواضع المذكور.

فلمّا أصبح إذا برجل من الكوفة يكنّى أباهرّة الأزدي، قد أتاه فسلّم عليه ثم قال: يابن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) ما الذي أخرجك عن حرم الله وحرم جدّك رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)؟

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): ويحك يا أبا هرّة إنّ بني اميّة أخذوا مالي فصبرت وشتموا عرضي فصبرت وطلبوا دمي فهربت، وأيم الله لتقتلني الفئة الباغية وليلبسنّهم الله ذلاّ شاملاً وسيفاً قاطعاً وليسلطنّ الله عليهم من يذلّهم حتى يكونوا أذلّ من قوم سبأ إذ ملكتهم امرأة، فحكمت في أموالهم ودمائهم.

ومع الحسين بن علي روحي فداهم نواصل رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

منطقة أجأ العسكرية


مثير الأحزان 39 ـ 40:
قال الطرمّاح بن حكم: لقيت حسيناً (عليه السلام) وقد أمترت لأهلي ميرة فقلت: اذكّرك في نفسك ﻻ يغرّنك أهل الكوفة، فوالله لئن دخلتها لتقتلنّ وإنّي لأخاف أن ﻻ تصل إليها، فإن كنت مجمعاً على الحرب فانزل أجأ فانّه جبل منيع والله ما نالنا فيه ذلّ قطّ، وعشيرتي يرون جميعاً نصرك، فهم يمنعونك ما أقمت فيهم. فقال:

إنّ بيني وبين القوم موعداً أكره أن اخلفهم فإن يدفع الله عنّا فقديماً ما أنعم علينا وكفى، وإن يمكن ما لابدّ منه ففوز وشهادة إن شاء الله.

مع ابن مطيع العدوي


إرشاد المفيد 220:
ثم أقبل الحسين (عليه السلام) من الحاجز يسير نحو الكوفة فانتهى إلى ماء من مياه العرب فإذا عليه عبد الله بن مطيع العدوي، وهو نازل به، فلمّا رأى الحسين (عليه السلام) قام إليه فقال: بأبي أنت وأمّي يابن رسول الله ما اقدمك واحتمله فأنزله. فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):

كان من موت معاوية ما قد بلغك فكتب إليّ أهل العراق يدعونني إلى أنفسهم.

في الخزيمية


بحار الأنوار 44/ 372، عن مناقب ابن شهر آشوب:
لمّا نزل الحسين (عليه السلام) الخزيميّة أقام بها يوماً وليلة، فلمّا أصبح أقبلت إليه اخته زينب، فقالت: يا أخي ألا اخبرك بشيء سمعته البارحة؟ فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): وما ذاك؟ فقالت: خرجت في بعض الليل فسمعت هاتفاً يهتف وهو يقول:

ألا يا عين فاحتفلي بجهد *** ومن يبكي على الشهداء بعدي

على قوم تسوقهم المنايا *** بمقدار إلى إنجاز وعد

فقال لها الحسين (عليه السلام):

يا اختاه كل الذي قضى فهو كائن.

في منزلة زبالة


بحار الأنوار 44/374، عن اللّهوف والإرشاد:
أتى الحسين (عليه السلام) خبر مسلم في زبالة ثمّ إنّه سار قاصداً لما دعاه الله إليه فلقيه الفرزدق الشاعر فسلّم عليه وقال: يابن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) كيف تركن إلى أهل الكوفة وهم الذين قتلوا ابن عمّك مسلم بن عقيل وشيعته؟ قال: فاستعبر الحسين (عليه السلام) باكياً ثم قال:

رحم الله مسلماً فلقد صار إلى روح الله وريحانه، وجنّته ورضوانه أما انّه قد مضى ما عليه، وبقي ما علينا، ثمّ أنشأ يقول:

فإن تكن الدنيا تعدّ نفيسة *** فإنّ ثواب الله أعلى وأنبل

وإن تكن االأبدان للموت انشأت *** فقتل امرء بالسيف في الله أفضل

وإن تكن الأرزاق قسماً مقدّراً *** فقلّة حرص المرء في السعي أجمل

وإن تكن الأموال للترك جمعها *** فما بال متروك به المرء يبخل

ثم قال: اللّهمّ اجعل لنا ولشيعتنا منزلاً كريماً، واجمع بيننا وبينهم في مستقرّ من رحمتك، انّك على كل شيء قدير.

ثم أخرج للناس كتاباً فقرأ عليهم فإذا فيه: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، أمّا بعد فإنّه قد أتانا خبر فظيع: قتل مسلم بن عقيل وهاني بن عروة وعبد الله بن يقطر، وقد خذلنا شيعتنا فمن أحبّ منكم الإنصراف فلينصرف، في غير حرج، ليس عليه ذمام.

فتفرّق الناس عنه، وأخذوا يميناً وشمالاً حتى بقي في أصحابه الذين جاؤا معه من المدينة، ونفر يسير ممّن انضمّوا إليه.

ومع سيد الشهداء روحي فداه نتابع رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

في بطن العقبة

إرشاد المفيد 223:
بات الحسين (عليه السلام) وأصحابه في منزل زبالة فلما كان السحر أمر أصحابه: فاستقواماء وأكثروا، ثم ساروا حتى مرّ ببطن العقبة، فنزل عليها، فلقيه شيخ من بني عكرمة يقال له: عمرو بن لوذان فسأله: أين تريد؟ فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام): الكوفة. فقال الشيخ: انشدك لمّا انصرفت، فوالله ما تقدم إلاّ على الأسنّة وحدّ السيوف، وإنّ هؤلاء الذين بعثوا إليك لو كانوا كفوك مؤنة القتل ووطّأوا لك الأشياء فقدمت عليهم، كان ذلك رأياً، فأمّا على هذه الحال التي تذكر فإنّي ﻻ أرى لك أن تفعل. فقال له:

يا عبد الله ليس يخفى عليّ الرأي ولكنّ الله تعالى ﻻ يغلب على أمره.

ثم قال (عليه السلام): والله ﻻ يدعونني حتى يستخرجوا هذه العلقة من جوفي، فإذا فعلوا سلّط الله عليهم من يذلّهم، حتى يكونوا أذلّ فرق الامم.

في شراف وذي حسم


إرشاد المفيد 223 ـ 224:
ثم سار الحسين (عليه السلام) من بطن العقبة حتى نزل شراف، فلما كان السحر أمر فتيانه فاستقوا من الماء فأكثروا ثم سار منها حتى انتصف النهار فبينا هو يسير إذ كبّر رجل من أصحابه، فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):

الله أكبر، لِمَ كبّرت؟

قال: رأيت النخل.

فقال له جماعة من أصحابه: والله إنّ هذا المكان ما رأينا فيه نخلة قطّ.

فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام): فما ترونه؟

قالوا: نراه والله آذان الخيل.

قال: أنا والله أرى ذلك.

ثم قال (عليه السلام): ما لنا ملجأ نلجأ إليه فنجعله في ظهرنا ونستقبل القوم بوجه واحد؟

فقلنا له: بلى هذا ذو حسم إلى جنبك، تميل إليه عن يسارك فإن سبقت إليه فهو كما تريد، فأخذ إليه ذات اليسار وملنا معه، فما كان بأسرع من أن طلعت علينا هوادي الخيل فتبيّناها وعدلنا فلمّا رأونا عدلنا عن الطريق عدلوا إلينا كأنّ أسنّتهم اليعاسيب وكأنّ راياتهم أجنحة الطير، فاستبقنا إلى ذي حسم فسبقناهم إليه، وأمر الحسين (عليه السلام) بأبنيته فضربت خيمة، وجاء القوم زهاء ألف فارس، مع الحرّ بن يزيد التميمي حتى وقف هو وخيله مقابل الحسين (عليه السلام) في حرّ الظهيرة، والحسين (عليه السلام) وأصحابه معتمّون مقلّدون أسيافهم.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام) لفتيانه: اسقوا القوم وارووهم من الماء ورشّفوا الخيل ترشيفاً، ففعلوا وأقبلوا يملأون القصاع والطساس من الماء ثم يدنونها من الفرس فإذا عبّ فيها ثلاثاً أو أربعاً أو خمساً عزلت عنه، وسقوا آخر، حتى سقوها كلها.

فقال علي بن الطعان المحاربي: كنت مع الحر يومئذ، فجئت في آخر من جاء من أصحابه، فلمّا رأى الحسين (عليه السلام) ما بي وفرسي من العطش قال: أنخ الراوية، والراوية عندي السقاء.

ثم قال: يابن الأخ أنخ الجمل، فأنخته.

فقال: اشرب، فجعلت كلّها شربت سال الماء من السقاء.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): اخنث السقاء أي اعطفه فلم أدر كيف أفعل فقام خنثه فشربت وسقيت فرسي.

مع الحرّ الرياحي


إرشاد المفيد 224:
كان مجيء الحرّ بن يزيد من القادسية، وكان عبيد الله بن زياد بعث الحصين بن نمير وأمره أن ينزل القادسية، وتقدم الحرّبين يديه في ألف فارس يستقبل بهم حسيناً، فلم يزل الحر موافقاً للحسين (عليه السلام) حتى حضرت صلاة الظهر فأمر الحسين (عليه السلام) الحجاج بن مسروق أن يؤذّن، فلمّا حضرت الإقامة، خرج الحسين (عليه السلام) في إزار ورداء ونعلين فحمد الله وأثنى عليه، ثم قال:

أيّها الناس إنّي لم آتكم حتى أتتني كتبكم، وقدمت عليّ رسلكم أن: اقدم علينا فإنّه ليس لنا إمام لعلّ الله أن يجمعنا بك على الهدى والحقّ.

فإن كنتم على ذلك فقد جئتكم، فاعطوني ما اطمئنّ إليه من عهودكم ومواثيقكم وإن لم تفعلوا وكنتم لقدومي كارهين انصرفت عنكم إلى المكان الذي جئت منه إليكم.

فسكتوا عنه ولم يتكلّم أحد منهم بكلمة، فقال للمؤذّن: أقم، فأقام الصلاة، فقال للحرّ: أتريد أن تصلّي بأصحابك؟

قال: ﻻ، بل تصلّ أنت و نصلّ بصلاتك.

فصلّى بهم الحسين (عليه السلام) ثم دخل فاجتمع إليه أصحابه، وأنصرف الحر إلى مكانه الذي كان فيه، فدخل خيمة قد ضربت له، واجتمع إليه جماعة من أصحابه وعاد الباقون إلى صفّهم الذي كانوا فيه فأعادوه ثم أخذ كل رجل منهم بعنان دابّته وجلس في ظلّها.

الأولى بالقيادة


إرشاد المفيد 224 ـ 225:
فلمّا كان وقت العصر أمر الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) أن يتهيّأوا للرّحيل ففعلوا ثم أمر مناديه فنادى بالعصر وأقام فاستقدم الحسين (عليه السلام) وقام فصلّى (بالقوم) ثم سلّم وانصرف إليهم بوجهه فحمد الله وأثنى عليه وقال:

أما بعد: أيّها الناس فإنّكم إن تتّقوا الله وتعرفوا الحق لأهله يكن أرضى لله عنكم، ونحن أهل بيت محمد وأولى بولاية هذا الأمر عليكم من هؤلاء المدّعين ما ليس لهم، والسائرين فيكم بالجور والعدوان وإن أبيتم إلاّ الكراهية لنا والجهل بحقّنا وكان رأيكم الآن غير ما أتتني به كتبكم وقدمت به عليّ رسلكم انصرفت عنكم.

فقال له الحرّ: أنا والله ما أدري ما هذه الكتب والرسل التي تذكر!

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام) لبعض أصحابه: يا عقبة بن سمعان اخرج الخرجين اللّذين فيهما كتبهم إليّ فأخرج خرجين مملوءين صحفاً فنثرت بين يديه.

فقال له الحرّ: إنّا لسنا من هؤلاء الذين كتبوا إليك، وقد امرنا إذا نحن لقيناك ألاّ نفارقك حتى نقدمك الكوفة على عبيد الله.

فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام): الموت أدنى إليك من ذلك.

ثم قال لأصحابه: قوموا فاركبوا، فركبوا وانتظروا حتى ركب نساؤهم، فقال لأصحابه: انصرفوا، فلمّا ذهبوا لينصرفوا، حال القوم بينهم وبين الإنصراف.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام) للحرّ: ثكلتك امك ما تريد؟

فقال له الحر: أما لو غيرك من العرب يقولها لي وهو على مثل الحال التي أنت عليها ما تركت ذكر امّه بالثكل كائناً من كان، ولكن والله مالي إلى ذكر امّك من سبيل إلاّ بأحسن ما نقدر عليه.

فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام): ما تريد؟

قال: اريد أن أنطلق بك إلى الأمير عبيد الله.

فقال: إذاً والله ﻻ أتّبعك.

قال: إذاً والله ﻻ أدعك، فترادّا القول ثلاث مرّات فلمّا كثر الكلام بينهما قال له الحرّ: انّي لم اومر بقتالك إنّما امرت أن ﻻ افارقك حتى اقدمك الكوفة فإذا أبيت فخذ طريقاً ﻻ يدخلك الكوفة ولا تردّك إلى المدينة تكون بيني وبينك نصفاً حتى أكتب إلى الأمير عبيد الله فلعلّ الله أن يأتي بأمر يرزقني فيه العافية من أن أبتلي بشيء من أمرك فخذ ههنا.

ومع خامس أصحاب الكساء روحي فداهم نواصل رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الحياة عقيدة وجهاد


إرشاد المفيد 225
سار الحسين (عليه السلام) وسار الحرّ في أصحابه يسايره، وهو يقول له: يا حسين انّي اذكّرك الله في نفسك فإنّي أشهد لئن قاتلت لتقتلنّ، فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):

أفبالموت تخوّفني؟ وهل يعدو بكم الخطب أن تقتلوني وسأقول كما قال أخو الأوس لابن عمّه وهو يريد نصرة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) فخوّفه ابن عمّه وقال: أين تذهب فإنّك مقتول، فقال:

سأمضي وما بالموت عار على الفتى *** إذا ما نوى حقّاً وجاهد مسلماً

وواسى الرجال الصالحين بنفسه *** وفارق مثبوراً وخالف مجرماً

فإن عشت لم أندم وإن مت لم الم *** كفى بك ذلاّ أن تعيش وترغما

ثم أقبل الحسين (عليه السلام) على أصحابه وقال: هل فيكم أحد يعرف الطريق على غير الجادّة؟

فقال الطرمّاح: نعم يابن رسول الله أنا أخبر الطريق.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): سر بين أيدينا فسار الطرمّاح واتّبعه الحسين (عليه السلام) وأصحابه وجعل الطرمّاح يرتجز ويقول:

يا ناقتي ﻻ تذعري من رجري *** وامضي بنا قبل طلوع الفجر

بخير فتيان وخير سفر *** آل رسول الله آل الفخر

السادة البيض الوجوه الزهر *** الطاعنين بالرماح السمر

الضاربين بالسيوف البتر *** حتى تحلّى بكريم الفخر

الماجد الجدّ رحيب الصدر *** أثابه الله لخير أمر

عمّره الله بقاء الدهر

يا مالك النفع معاً والنصر *** أيّد حسيناً سيّدي بالنصر

على الطغاة من بقايا الكفر *** على اللّعينين سليلي صخر

يزيد ﻻ زال حليف الخمر *** وابن زياد عهر بن العهر

في قصر بني مقاتل


إرشاد المفيد 226:
أخذ الحرّ يسير بأصحابه ناحية والحسين (عليه السلام) في ناحية اخرى، حتى انتهوا إلى عذيب الهجانات ثم مضى الحسين (عليه السلام) حتى انتهى إلى قصر بني مقاتل فنزل به فإذا هو بفسطاط مضروب، فقال:

لمن هذا؟

فقيل: لعبيد الله بن الحرّ الجعفي.

قال: ادعوه إليّ، فلما أتاه الرسول قال له: هذا الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) يدعوك.

فقال عبيد الله: إنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون والله ما خرجت من الكوفة إلاّ كراهية أن يدخلها الحسين وأنا بها، والله ما اريد أن أراه ولا يراني.

فأتاه الرسول فأخبره، فقام إليه الحسين (عليه السلام) فجاء حتى دخل عليه وسلّم وجلس ثم دعاه إلى الخروج معه، فأعاد عليه عبيد الله بن الحرّ تلك المقالة واستقاله ممّا دعاه إليه.

فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام): فإن لم تكن تنصرنا فاتّق (الله) أن تكون ممّن يقاتلنا، فو الله ﻻ يسمع واعيتنا أحد ثم ﻻ ينصرنا إلاّ هلك.

فقال له: أمّا هذا فلا يكون أبداً إن شاء الله تعالى.

ثم قام الحسين (عليه السلام) من عنده حتى دخل رحله، ولمّا كان في آخر اللّيل أمر فتيانه بالإستقاء من الماء، ثم أمر بالرحيل فارتحل من قصر بني مقاتل.

خفقة على الأعتاب


إرشاد المفيد 226:
قال عقبة بن سمعان: فسرنا من قصر بني مقاتل مع الحسين (عليه السلام) ساعة، فخفق (عليه السلام) وهو على ظهر فرسه خفقة ثم انتبه وهو يقول:

إنا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون، والحمد لله ربّ العالمين، ففعل ذلك مرّتين أو ثلاثة فأقبل إليه ابنه عليّ بن الحسين (عليه السلام)، فقال: ممّ حمدت الله واسترجعت؟

فقال: يا بنيّ انّي خفقت خفقة فعنّ لي فارس على فرس وهو يقول: القوم يسيرون والمنايا تسير إليهم، فعلمت أنّها أنفسنا نعمت إلينا.

فقال له: يا أبة ﻻ اراك الله سوءاً، ألسنا على الحقّ؟

قال: بلى والّذي إليه مرجع العباد.

قال: فإنّنا إذاً ﻻ نبالي أن نموت محقّين.

فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام): جزاك الله من ولد خير ما جزى ولداّ عن والده.

على مشارف نينوى


بحار الأنوار 44/380 ـ 381، عن إرشاد المفيد واللّهوف:
لمّا أصبح الحسين (عليه السلام) وهو مع أصحابه في طريقه بعد قصر بني مقاتل نزل وصلّى بهم الغداة ثمّ عجّل الركوب وأخذ يساير بأصحابه يريد أن يفرّقهم فيأتيه الحر بن يزيد فيردّه وأصحابه، فجعل إذا ردّهم نحو الكوفة ردّاً شديداً امتنعوا عليه، فارتفعوا، فلم يزالوا يتسايرون كذلك حتّى انتهوا إلى نينوى... فأخذهم الحر بالنزول في ذلك المكان على غير ماء ولا في قرية، فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):

دعنا ويحك ننزل هذه القرية أو هذه، يعني نينوى والغاضرية أو هذه يعني شفيّة، فأبى عليه الحر ذلك.

فقال زهير بن القين للحسين (عليه السلام): إنّي والله ﻻ أرى أن يكون بعد الذي ترون إلاّ أشدّ ممّا ترون، يابن رسول الله إنّ قتال هؤلاء القوم الساعة أهون علينا من قتال من يأتينا من بعدهم، فلعمري ليأتينا من بعدهم ما ﻻ قبل لنا به.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): ما كنت لأبدءهم بالقتال، ثم نزل.

قال الراوي: فقام الحسين (عليه السلام) خطيباً في أصحابه فحمد الله وأثنى عليه وذكر جدّه فصلّى عليه، ثم قال:

إنّه قد نزل من الأمر ما قد ترون، وإنّ الدنيا قد تغيّرت وتنكّرت وأدبر معروفها واستمرّت حذاء ولم يبق منها إلاّ صبابة كصبابة الإناء وخسيس عيش كالمرعى الوبيل، ألا ترون إلى الحق ﻻ يعمل به، وإلى الباطل ﻻ يتناهى، عنه، ليرغب المؤمن في لقاء ربّه محقّاً فإنّي ﻻ أرى الموت إلاّ سعادة والحياة مع الظالمين إلاّ برماً.

على أرض كربلاء


بحار الأنوار 44/383، عن مناقب ابن شهر آشوب:
ثم رجل الحسين (عليه السلام) من موضعه حتى نزل في يوم الأربعاء أو يوم الخميس بكربلاء وذلك في الثاني من المحرم سنة إحدى وستّين ثم اقبل على أصحابه، فقال:

الناس عبيد الدنيا والدين لعق على ألسنتهم يحوطونه ما درّت معايشهم، فإذا محّصوا بالبلاء قلّ الديّانون.

ثم قال: أهذه كربلاء؟

فقالوا: نعم يابن رسول الله.

فقال: هذا موضع كرب وبلاء، ههنا مناخ ركابنا ومحطّ رحالنا ومقتل رجالنا ومسفك دمائنا.

قال: فنزل القوم وأقبل الحرّ حتى نزل حذاء الحسين (عليه السلام) في ألف فارس ثم كتب إلى ابن زياد يخبره بنزول الحسين (عليه السلام) بكربلاء.

وكتب ابن زياد لعنه الله إلى الحسين صلوات الله عليه: أما بعد يا حسين فقد بلغني نزولك بكربلاء، وقد كتب إليّ أمير المؤمنين يزيد أن ﻻ أتوسّد الوثير، ولا أشبع من الخمير أو اُلحقك، باللّطيف الخبير، أوترجع إلى حكمي وحكم يزيد بن معاوية والسلام.

فلما ورد كتابه على الحسين (عليه السلام) وقرأه رماه من يده، ثم قال: ﻻ أفلح قوم اشتروا مرضاة المخلوق بسخط الخالق.

فقال له الرسول: جواب الكتاب أبا عبد الله؟

فقال: ماله عندي جواب لأنّه قد حقّت عليه كلمة العذاب.

ومع ابن رسول الله روحي فداهم نتابع رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

لقاء بين الخير والشرّ


بحار الأنوار 44/ 388 ـ 389:
ثم أرسل الحسين (عليه السلام) إلى عمر بن سعد بعد وصوله وعسكره إلى كربلاء من يقول له:

أنّي اريد أن اكلّمك فالقني اللّيلة بين عسكري وعسكرك، فخرج إليه ابن سعد في عشرين وخرج إليه الحسين (عليه السلام) في مثل ذلك فلمّا التقيا أمر الحسين (عليه السلام) أصحابه فتنحّوا عنه، وبقي معه أخوه العبّاس وابنه عليّ الأكبر وأمر عمر بن سعد أصحابه فتنحّوا عنه وبقي معه ابنه حفص وغلام له.

فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام): ويلك يابن سعد أما تتّقي الله الذي إليه معادك أتقاتلني وأنا ابن من علمت؟ ذر هؤلاء القوم وكن معي، فإنه أقرب لك إلى الله تعالى.

فقال عمر بن سعد: أخاف أن يهدم داري!

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): أنا أبنيها لك.

فقال: أخاف أن تؤخذ ضيعتي،

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): أنا أخلف عليك خيراً منها من مالي بالحجاز.

فقال: لي عيال وأخاف عليهم.

ثم سكت ولم يجبه إلى شيء فانصرف عنه الحسين (عليه السلام) وهو يقول: مالك ذبحك الله على فراشك عاجلاً ولا غفر لك يوم حشرك، فوالله انّي لأرجو أن ﻻ تأكل من برّ العراق إلاّ يسيراً.

فقال ابن سعد: في الشعير كفاية عن البرّ، مستهزءاً بذلك القول.

على أعتاب الشهادة


إرشاد المفيد 230 ـ 231، واللّهوف 40 ـ 41:
نهض عمر بن سعد إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) عشية الخميس لتسع مضين من المحرّم ثم نادى: يا خيل الله اركبي، وبالجنّة أبشري، فركب الناس حتى زحف نحوهم بعد العصر والحسين (عليه السلام) جالس أمام بيته محتبياً بسيفه إذ خفق برأسه على ركبتيه، فسمعت اخته الضجّة فدنت من أخيها وقالت: يا أخي أما تسمع الأصوات قد اقتربت؟ فرفع الحسين (عليه السلام) رأسه فقال:

اني رأيت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) الساعة في المنام، وهو يقول لي: انّك تروح إلينا، فلطمت اخته وجهها، ونادت بالويل.

فقال لها الحسين (عليه السلام): ليس لك الويل يا اخيّة، اسكتي رحمك الله.

ثم قال له العباس بن علي: يا أخي أتاك القوم فنهض ثم قال: يا عباس اركب بنفسي أنت يا أخي حتى تلقاهم وتقول لهم: ما لكم؟ وما بدا لكم؟ وتسألهم عمّا جاء بهم؟

فأتاهم العبّاس في نحو من عشرين فارساً فيهم زهير بن القين وحبيب بن مظاهر، فقال لهم العبّاس: ما بدا لكم وما تريدون؟

قالوا: قد جاء أمر الأمير أن نعرض عليكم أن تنزلوا على حكمه أو ننا جزكم.

فقال: فلا تعجلوا حتى ارجع إلى أبي عبد الله فأعرض عليه ما ذكرتم.

فوقفوا وقالوا: القه فاعلمه ثم القنا بما يقول لك.

فانصرف العبّاس راجعاً يركض إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) يخبره الخبر، ووقف أصحابه يخاطبون القوم ويعظونهم ويكفّونهم عن قتال الحسين (عليه السلام).

فجاء العبّاس إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) فأخبره بما قال القوم.

فقال (عليه السلام): ارجع إليهم فإن استطعت أن تؤخّرهم إلى غدوة وتدفعهم عنّا العشيّة لعلّنا نصلّ لربّنا اللّيلة وندعوه ونستغفره، فهو يعلم أنّي قد كنت احبّ الصلاة له، وتلاوة كتابه وكثرة الدعاء والإستغفار.

فمضى العبا إلى القوم، ورجع من عندهم ومعه رسول من قبل عمر بن سعد يقول: إنّا قد أجّلناكم إلى غد، فإن استسلمتم سرحناكم إلى أميرنا عبيد الله ابن زياد، وإن أبيتم فلسنا تاركيكم، وانصرف، فجمع الحسين (عليه السلام) أصحابه عند قرب المساء.

قال عليّ بن الحسين زين العابدين (عليه السلام): فدنوت منه لأسمع ما يقول لهم وأنا اذ ذاك مريض، فسمعت أبى يقول لأصحابه: اُثني على الله أحسن الثناء وأحمده على السرّاء والضّراء اللّهمّ إنّي أحمدك على أن كرّمتنا بالنبوّة وعلّمتنا القرآن وفقّهتنا في الدين، وجعلت لنا أسماعاً وأبصاراً وأفئدة فاجعلنا من الشاكرين.

أمّا بعد: فإنّي ﻻ أعلم أصحاباً أو فى ولا خيراً من أصحابي، ولا أهل بيت أبرّ ولا أوصل من أهل بيتي، فجزاكم الله عنّي خيراً، ألا وإنّي أظنّ يوماً لنا من هؤلاء، ألا وانّي قد أذنت لكم، فانطلقوا جميعاً في حلّ ليس عليكم منّ ذمام، هذا الليل قد غشيكم فاتّخذوه جملاً.

فقال له إخوته وأبناؤه وبنو أخيه وابنا عبد الله بن جعفر: لم نفعل ذلك لنبقى بعدك؟ ﻻ أرانا الله ذلك أبداًُ، بدأهم بهذا القول العباس بن علي (عليه السلام) وأتبعه الجماعة عليه فتكلّموا بمثله ونحوه.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): يا بني عقيل حسبكم من القتل بمسلم فاذهبوا أنتم فقد أذنت لكم.

قالوا: سبحان الله فما يقول الناس؟ يقولون إنّا تركنا شيخنا وسيّدنا وبني عمومتنا خير الأعمام ولم نرم معهم بسهم ولم نطعن معهم برمح ولم نضرب معهم بسيف، ولا ندري ما صنعوا، ﻻ والله ما نفعل (ذلك) ولكن نفديك بأنفسنا وأموالنا وأهلينا ونقاتل معك حتى نرد موردك، فقبّح الله العيش بعدك.

وقام إليه مسلم بن عوسجة فقال: أنحن نخلّي عنك، وبما نعتذر إلى الله في أداء حقك؟ أما والله حتى أطعن في صدورهم برمحي وأضربهم بسيفي ما ثبت قائمه في يدي ولو لم يكن معي سلاح اقاتلهم به لقذفتهم بالحجارة والله ﻻ نخلّيك حتى يعلم الله أنّا قد حفظنا غيبة رسوله فيك.

أما والله لو قد علمت أنّي اقتل ثم احييى ثم احرق ثم احييى ثم اذري يفعل ذلك بي سبعين مرّة ما فارقتك حتى ألقي حمامي دونك، فكيف ﻻ أفعل ذلك وإنّما هي قتلة واحدة، ثم هي الكرامة التي ﻻ انقضاء لها أبداً.

وقام زهير بن القين رحمه الله فقال: والله لوددت أنّي قتلت ثم نشرت ثم قتلت حتى اقتل هكذا ألف مرّة، وأنّ الله عزّ وجلّ يدفع بذلك القتل عن نفسك، وعن أنفس هؤلاء الفتيان من أهل بيتك.

وتكلّم جماعة أصحابه بكلام يشبه بعضه بعضاً في وجه واحد فجزّاهم الحسين (عليه السلام) خيراً.

وقيل لمحمد بن بشير الحضرمي في تلك الحال: قد اسر ابنك بثغر الري.

فقال: عند الله احتسبه ونفسي ما كنت احبّ أن يؤسر وأنا أبقى بعده.

فسمع الحسين (عليه السلام) قوله، فقال: رحمك الله أنت في حلّ من بيعتي فاعمل في فكاك ابنك.

فقال: أكلتني السباع حيّاً إن فارقتك.

قال: فاعط ابنك هذه الأثواب البرود يستعين بها في فداء أخيه فأعطاه خمسة أثواب قيمتها ألف دينار.

قال الرواي: وبات الحسين (عليه السلام) وأصحابه تلك اللّيلة ولهم دويّ كدويّ النحل، ما بين راكع وساجد، وقائم وقاعد، فعبر إليهم _ أي التحق بهم ـ في تلك اللّيلة من عسكر عمر بن سعد اثنان وثلاثون رجلاً.

الإمام ينعى نفسه


إرشاد المفيد 232:
قال علي بن الحسين (عليه السلام): اني جالس في تلك العشية التي قتل ابي في صبيحتها وعندي عمّتي زينب تمرّضني إذ اعتزل أبي في خباء له، وعنده جون مولى ابي ذر الغفاري وهو يعالج سيفه ويصلحه وابي يقول:

يا دهر افّ لك من خليل *** كم لك بالإشراق والأصيل

من صاحب أو طالب قتيل *** والدهر ﻻ يقنع بالبديل

وإنما الأمر إلى الجليل *** وكلّ حي سالك سبيلي

فأعادها مرّتين، أو ثلاثاً حتى فهمتها وعرفت ما أراد فخنقتني العبرة فرددتها ولزمت السكوت، وعلمت أنّ البلاء قد نزل، وأمّا عمّتي فلمّا سمعت ما سمعت وهي امرأة ومن شأن النساء الرقّة والجزع، فلم تملك نفسها أن وثبت تجرّ ثوبها وهي حاسرة حتى انتهت إليه، فقالت: واثكلاه ليت الموت أعد مني الحياة، اليوم ماتت أمي فاطمة، وأبي علي وأخي الحسن (عليه السلام)، يا خليفة الماضين وثمال الباقين، فنظر إليها الحسين (عليه السلام) فقال لها:

يا اخيّة ﻻ يذهبنّ حلمك الشيطان! وترقرقت عيناه بالدموع وقال: لو ترك القطا لنام.

فقالت: ياويلتاه أفتغتصب نفسك اغتصاباً؟ فذلك أقرح لقلبي وأشدّ على نفسي ثم لطمت وجهها، وهوت إلى جيبها فشقّته وخرّت مغشياً عليها.

فقام إليها الحسين (عليه السلام) فصبّ على وجهها الماء وقال لها: ايهاً يا اختاه اتّقى الله وتعزّي بعزاء الله، واعلمي أنّ أهل الأرض يموتون، وأهل السماء ﻻ يبقون، وانّ كل شيء هالك إلاّ وجه الله الذي خلق الخلق بقدرته ويبعث الخلق ويعيدهم وهو فرد وحده، جدي خير مني وأبي خير مني وأمي خير مني وأخي خير مني ولي ولكلّ مسلم برسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) أسوة، فعزّاها بهذا ونحوه، وقال لها: يا أخيّة إنّي أقسمت عليك فأبرّي قسمي ﻻ تشقّي عليّ جيباً، ولا تخمشي عليّ وجهاً، ولا تدّعي عليّ بالويل والثبور إذا أنا هلكت، ثم جاء بها حتى أجلسها عندي.

ثم خرج إلى أصحابه فأمرهم أن يقرب بعضهم بيوتهم من بعض وأن يدخلوا الأطناب بعضها في بعض، وأن يكونوا بين البيوت فيستقبلوا القوم من وجه واحد والبيوت من ورائهم، وعن ايمانهم، وعن شمائلهم قد حفّت بهم، إلاّ الوجه الذي يأتيهم منه عدوّهم، ورجع (عليه السلام) إلى مكانه فقام اللّيل كلّ يصلّي ويستغفر ويدعو ويتضرّع، وقام أصحابه كذلك يصلّون ويدعون ويستغفرون.

ولشهيد آل محمد روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

شهيد آل محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله)


بحار الأنوار 45/3، عن المناقب
لما كان وقت السحر خفق الحسين برأسه خفقة ثم استيقظ فقال:

أتعلمون ما رأيت في منامي الساعة؟

فقالوا: وما الذي رأيت يابن رسول الله؟

فقال: رأيت كأنّ كلاباً قد شدّت عليّ لتنهشني وفيها كلب أبقع رأيته أشدّها عليّ وأظنّ أنّ الّذي يتولّى قتلي رجل أبرص من بين هؤلاء القوم، ثم إنّي رأيت بعد ذلك جدّي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) ومعه جماعة من أصحابه وهو يقول لي: يا بنيّ أنت شهيد آل محمد، واقد استبشر بك أهل السماوات وأهل الصفيع الأعلى فليكن إفطارك عندي اللّيلة، عجّل ولا تؤخّر! فهذا ملك قد نزل من السماء ليأخذ دمك في قارورة خضراء، فهذا ما رأيت وقد أزف الأمر واقترب الرحيل من هذه الدنيا ﻻ شكّ في ذلك.

قبل نشوب القتال


بحار الأنوار 45/5 ـ 6:
تقدّم الحسين (عليه السلام) صبيحة يوم عاشوراء حتى وقف بإزاء القوم، فجعل ينظر إلى صفوفهم كأنّهم السيل، ونظر إلى ابن سعد واقفاً في صناديد الكوفة فقال:

الحمد لله الذي خلق الدنيا فجعلها دار فناء وزوال، متصرّفة بأهلها حالاً بعد حال، فالمغرور من غرّته والشقيّ من فتنته، فلا تغرّنكم هذه الدنيا، فإنّها تقطع رجاء من ركن إليها وتخيّب طمع من طمع فيها، وأراكم قد اجتمعتم على أمر قد أسخطتم الله فيه عليكم وأعرض بوجهه الكريم عنكم، وأحلّ بكم نقمته، وجنّبكم رحمته، فنعم الربّ ربّنا، وبئس العبيد أنتم! أقررتم بالطاعة، وآمنتم بالرسول محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله) ثم إنّكم زحفتم إلى ذرّيته وعترته تريدون قتلهم، لقد استحوذ عليكم الشيطان، فأنساكم ذكر الله العظيم، فتبّاً لكم ولما تريدون، إنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون، هؤلاء قوم كفروا بعد إيمانهم فبعداً للقوم الظالمين.

فقال عمر: ويلكم كلّموه فإنّه ابن أبيه، والله لو وقف فيكم هكذا يوماً جديداً لما انقطع ولما حصر، فكلّموه فتقدّم شمر لعنه الله فقال: يا حسين ما هذا الذي تقول؟ أفهمنا حتّى نفهم.

فقال: أقول: اتّقوا الله ربّكم ولا تقتلوني، فإنّه ﻻ يحلّ لكم قتلي، ولا انتهاك حرمتي، فإني ابن بنت نبيّكم.

تعرفه القيادة


أمالي الصدوق 135، المجلس 30، ضمن ح 1:
ثمّ قام الحسين (عليه السلام) متوكّياً على سيفه، فنادى بأعلا صوته، فقال:

أنشدكم الله هل تعرفوني؟

قالوا: نعم أنت ابن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) وسبطه.

قال: أنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أنّ جدّي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)؟

قالوا: اللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أنّ امّي فاطمة بنت محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله)؟

قالوا: أللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أنّ ابي علي بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام)؟

قالوا: أللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أنّ جدّتي خديجة بنت خويلد أوّل نساء هذه الأمّة إسلاماً؟

قالوا: أللّهمّ نعم.

قال: أنشدكم اللهّ هل تعلمون أنّ سيّد الشهداء حمزة عمّ أبي؟

قالوا: أللّهمّ نعم.

قال: فأنشكم الله هل تعلمون أنّ جعفر الطيّار في الجنّة عمّى؟

قالوا: أللّهمّ نعم.

قال: فأنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أنّ هذا سيف رسول الله وأنا متقلّده؟

قالوا: أللّهمّ نعم.

قال: فأنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أنّ هذه عمامة رسول الله أنا لابسها؟

قالوا: أللّهمّ نعم.

قال: فأنشدكم الله هل تعلمون أنّ عليّاً كان أوّلهم إسلاماً وأعلمهم علماً وأعظمهم حلماً وأنّه وليّ كلّ مؤمن ومؤمنة؟

قالوا: أللّهمّ نعم.

قال: فبم تستحلون دمي؟ وأبي الذائد عن الحوض غداً يذود عنه رجالاً كما يذاد البعير الصادر عن الماء، ولواء الحمد في يد جدّي يوم القيامة.

قالوا: قد علمنا ذلك كلّه ونحن غير تاركيك حتّى تذوق الموت عطشاً.

فأخذ الحسين (عليه السلام) بطرف لحيته وهو يومئذ ابن سبع وخمسين سنة ثم قال: اشتدّ غضب الله على اليهود حين قالوا: عزير ابن الله واشتدّ غضب الله على النصارى حين قالوا: المسيح ابن الله واشتدّ غضب الله على المجوس حين عبدوا النار من دون الله، واشتدّ غضب الله على قوم قتلوا نبيّهم، واشتدّ غضب الله على هذه العصابة الّذين يريدون قتل ابن نبيّهم.

معاك يا سيد الشهداء روحي فداك نواصل رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

إبلاغ وإنذار


إرشاد المفيد 234 ـ 235:.
دعا الحسين (عليه السلام) في يوم عاشوراء براحلته فركبها ونادى بأعلا صوته:

يا أهل العراق ـ وجلّهم يسمعون ـ فقال: أيها الناس اسمعوا قولي ولا تعجلوا حتّى أعظكم بما يحقّ لكم عليّ، وحتّى أعذر إليكم، فإن أعطيتموني النصف، كنتم بذلك أسعد وإن لم تعطوني النصف من أنفسكم فاجمعوا رأيكم ثمّ ﻻ يكن أمركم عليكم غمّة ثمّ اقضوا إليّ ولا تنظرون إنّ وليّي الله الّذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولّى الصالحين.

ثمّ حمد الله وأثنى عليه وذكر الله تعالى بما هو أهله، وصلّى على النبيّ (صلى الله عليه وآله) وعلى ملائكته و (على) أنبيائه، فلم يسمع متكلّم قطّ قبله ولا بعده أبلغ في منطق منه.

ثمّ قال: أمّا بعد فانسبوني فانظروا من أنا، ثمّ راجعوا إلى أنفسكم وعاتبوها فانظروا هل يصلح لكم قتلي وانتهاك حرمتي؟ ألست ابن بنت نبيّكم، وابن وصيّه وابن عمّه؟ وأوّل المؤمنين المصدّق لرسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) بما جاء به من عند ربّه؟ أو ليس حمزة سيّد الشهداء عمّي؟ أو ليس جعفر الطيّار في الجنّة بجناحين عمّي؟ أولم يبلغكم ما قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) لي ولأخي: هذان سيّدا شباب أهل الجنّة؟ فإن صدّقتموني بما أقول وهو الحقّ، والله ما تعمّدت كذباً منذ علمت أنّ الله يمقت عليه أهله، وإن كذّبتموني فإنّ فيكم من إن سألتموه عن ذلك أخبركم، سلوا جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري وأبا سعيد الخدري وسهل بن سعد الساعديّ وزيد بن أرقم وأنس بن مالك، يخبروكم أنّهم سمعوا هذه المقالة من رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) لي ولأخي أما في هذا حاجز لكم عن سفك دمي؟

فقال له شمر بن ذي الجوشن: هو يعبد الله على حرف إن كان يدري ما يقول.

فقال له حبيب بن مظاهر: والله إنّي ﻻ أراك تعبد الله على سبعين حرفاً وأنا أشهد أنّك صادق ما تدري ما يقول قط طبع الله على قلبك.

ثمّ قال لهم الحسين (عليه السلام): فإن كنتم في شكّ من هذا أفتشكّون أنّي ابن بنت نبيّكم؟ فوالله ما بين المشرق والمغرب ابن بنت نبيّ غيري فيكم، ولا في غيركم ويحكم أتطلبوني بقتيل منكم قتلته؟ أو مال لكم استهلكته؟ أو بقصاص جراحة؟ فأخذوا ﻻ يكلّمونه فنادى: يا شبث بن ربعي يا حجّار بن أبجر ويا قيس بن الأشعث ويا يزيد بن الحارث ألم تكتبوا إليّ أن قد أينعت الثمار، واخضرّ الجناب، وإنّما تقدم على جند لك مجنّدة؟

فقال له قيس بن الأشعث: ما ندري ما تقول، ولكن أنزل على حكم بني عمّك، فإنّهم لن يُروك إلاّ ما تحبّ.

فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام): لا والله لا أُعطيكم بيدي إعطاء الذليل، ولا أقرّ لكم إقرار العبيد.

ثم نادى: يا عباد الله إنّي عذت بربّي وربّكم أن ترجمون، أعوذ بربّي وربّكم من كلّ متكبّر لا يؤمن بيوم الحساب.

ثم إنّه أناخ راحلته وأمر عُقبه بن سمعان فعقلها، فأقبلوا يزحفون نحوه.

الأسلوب الحكيم


بحار الأنوار: ج 45 ص 8 ـ 10، عن المناقب: بإسناده، عن عبد الله بن محمد بن سليمان بن عبد الله بن الحسن، عن أبيه، عن جدّه، عن عبد الله قال:
لمّا عبأ عمر بن سعد أصحابه لمحاربة الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) ورتّبهم، وأقام الرايات في مواضعها، وعبّأ أصحاب الميمنة والميسرة، فقال لأصحاب القلب: اثبتوا. وأحاطوا بالحسين من كل جانب حتى جعلوه في مثل الحلقة فخرج (عليه السلام) حتى أتى الناس فاستنصتهم فأبوا أن ينصتوا حتى قال لهم:

ويلكم ما عليكم أن تنصتوا إليَّ فتسمعوا قولي، وإنما أدعوكم إلى سبيل الرشاد، فمن أطاعني كان من المرشدين، ومن عصاني كان من المهلكين، وكلّكم عاص لأمري غير مستمع قولي فقد ملئت بطونكم من الحرام، وطبع على قلوبكم ويلكم ألا تنصتون؟ ألا تسمعون؟ فتلاوم أصحاب عمر بن سعد بينهم وقالوا: أنصتوا له.

فقام الحسين (عليه السلام) ثم قال: تبّاً لكم أيّتها الجماعة وترحاً، أفحين استصرختمونا ولهين متحيَّرين فأصرختكم مؤدّين مستعدّين، سللتم علينا سيفاً في رقابنا، وحششتم علينا نار الفتن خباها عدوّكم وعدوّنا، فأصبحتم إلباً على أوليائكم ويداً عليهم لأعدائكم، بغير عدل أفشوه فيكم، ولا أمل أصبح لكم فيهم، إلاّ الحرام من الدنيا أنالوكم، وخسيس عيش طمعتم فيه، من غير حدث كان منّا ولا رأي تفيل لنا، فهلاّ ـ لكم الويلات ـ إذ كرهتمونا وتركتمونا تجهّزتموها والسيف لم يشهر، والجأش طامن، والرأي لم يستحصف، ولكن أسرعتم علينا كطيرة الذباب، وتداعيتم كتداعي الفراش، فقبحاً لكم، فإنّما أنتم من طواغيت الأمّة وشذاذ الأحزاب، ونبذة الكتاب، ونفثة الشيطان، وعصبة الآثام، ومحرِّفي الكتاب، ومطفئ السنن، وقتلة أولاد الأنبياء، ومبيري عترة الأوصياء، وملحقي العهار بالنسب، ومؤذي المؤمنين، وصراخ أئمّة المستهزئين، الذين جعلوا القرآن عضين.

وأنتم ابنَ حرب وأشياعه تعتمدون، وإيّانا تخاذلون، أجل والله الخذل فيكم معروف، وشجّت عليه عروقكم، وتوارثته أصولكم وفروعكم، وثبتت عليه قلوبكم، وغشيت صدوركم، فكنتم أخبث شيء سخناً للناصب وأُكلة للغاصب، ألا لعنة الله على الناكثين الذين ينقضون الإيمان بعد توكيدها، وقد جعلتم الله عليكم كفيلاً فأنتم والله هم.

ألا إنَّ الدعيّ ابن الدعيّ قد ركز بين اثنتين بين السلة والذلة، وهيهات ما آخذ الدنية، أبى الله ذلك ورسوله، وجدود طابت، وحجور طهرت، وأنوف حميّة ونفوس أبيّة، لا تؤثر مصارع اللّئام على مصارع الكرام، ألا قد أعذرت وأنذرت ألا إنّي زاحف بهذه الأسرة، على قلّة العتار، وخذلة الأصحاب، ثمّ أنشأ يقول:

فإن نَهزم فهزّامون قدماً***وإن نُهزم فغير مهزَّمينا

وما إن طبنا جبن ولكن***منايانا ودولة آخرينا

ألا! ثمَّ لا تلبثون بعدها إلاّ كريثَ ما يركب الفرس، حتى تدور بكم الرحى، عهد عهده إليّ أبى عن جدّي فاجمعوا أمركم وشركاءكم ثمَّ كيدوني جميعاً فلا تنظرون إنّي توكّلت على الله ربي وربكم ما من دابّة إلاّ هو آخذ بناصيتها إنَّ ربي على صراط مستقيم.

اللهمَّ احبس عنهم قطر السماء، وابعث عليهم سنين كسني يوسف، وسلّط عليهم غلام ثقيف يسقيهم كأساً مصبّرة، ولا يدع فيهم أحداً إلا (قتله) قتلة بقتلة، وضربة بضربة، ينتقم لي ولأوليائي وأهل بيتي وأشياعي منهم، فإنهم غرّونا وكذبونا وخذلونا، وأنت ربّنا عليك توكّلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير.

ثمّ قال: أين عمر بن سعد؟ ادعوا لي عمر! فدعي له، وكان كارهاً لا يحبّ أن يأتيه فقال: يا عمر أنت تقتلني؟ تزعم أن يولّيك الدعيّ بن الدعيّ بلاد الريّ وجرجان، والله لا تتهنّأ بذلك أبداً، عهداً معهوداً، فاصنع ما أنت صانع، فإنّك لا تفرح بعدي بدنيا ولا آخرة، ولكأنّي برأسك على قصبة قد نصب بالكوفة، يتراماه الصبيان ويتّخذونه غرضاً بينهم.

فاغتاظ عمر من كلامه، ثمّ صرف بوجهه عنه، ونادى بأصحابه: ما تنتظرون به؟ احملوا بأبجمعكم إنّما هي أكلة واحدة، ثم إنَّ الحسين دعا بفرس رسول الله المرتجز فركبه، وعبّأ أصحابه.

مع شمر


إرشاد المفيد 233 ـ 234:
أقبل القوم يوم عاشوراء يجولون حول بيت الحسين (عليه السلام)، فيرون الخندق في ظهورهم والنار تضطرم في الطب والقصب الذي كان القي فيه، فنادى شمر بن ذي الجوشن بأعلا صوته: يا حسين أتعجّلت النار قبل يوم القيامة؟ فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

من هذا كأنّه شمر بن ذي الجوشن؟ فقالوا له: نعم، فقال له: يابن راعية المعزى أنت أولى بها صليّاً، ورام مسلم بن عوسجة أن يرميه بسهم فمنعه الحسين (عليه السلام) من ذلك.

فقال له: دعني حتى أرميه فإنه الفاسق من أعداء الله وعظماء الجبّارين، وقد أمكن الله منه.

فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام): لاترمه فإنّي أكره أن أبدأهم بقتال.

الجندي التائب


إرشاد المفيد 235 ـ 236:
لمّا رأى الحرّ ان القوم في يوم عاشوراء قد صممَّوا على قتال الحسين (عليه السلام) ولم تؤثر فيهم مواعظه وما عرضه عليهم ضرب فرسه ولحق الحسين (عليه السلام) فقال له: جعلت فداك يابن رسول الله أنا صاحبك الذي حبستك عن الرجوع، وسايرتك في الطريق، وجعجعت بك في هذا المكان، وما ظننت أنّ القوم يردّون عليك ما عرضته عليهم، ولا يبلغون منك هذه المنزلة، والله لو علمت أنّهم ينتهون بك إلى ما أرى ما ركبت مثل الذي ركبت، فإنّي تائب إلى الله ممّا صنعت، فترى لي من ذلك توبة؟ فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):

نعم يتوب الله عليك، فانزل.

قال: فأنا لك فارساً خير منّي راجلاً اقاتلهم لك على فرسي ساعة، وإلى النزول آخر ما يصير أمري.

فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام): فاصنع يرحمك الله ما بدالك.

فاستقدم أمام الحسين (عليه السلام) فقال: يا أهل الكوفة لامّكم الهبل والعبر أدعوتم هذا العبد الصالح حتّى إذا جاءكم أسلمتموه؟ وزعمتم أنّكم قاتلو أنفسكم دونه ثمّ عدوتم عليه لتقتلوه؟ وأمسكتم بنفسه، وأخذتم بكظمه، وأحطتم به من كلّ جانب لتمنعوه التوجّه في بلاد الله العريضة، فصار كالأسير في أيديكم، ﻻ يملك لنفسه نفعاً ولا يدفع عنها ضرّاً وجلأتموه ونساءه وصبيته وأهله عن ماء الفرات الجاري يشربه اليهود والنصارى والمجوس، وتمرغ فيه خنازير السواد وكلابه، فهاهم قد صرعهم العطش، بئسما خلفتم محمداً في ذرّيته، لاسقاكم الله يوم الظمأ.

فحمل عليه رجال يرمونه بالنبل، فأقبل حتى وقف أمام الحسين (عليه السلام).

ولكلام أبن رسول الله روحي فداه بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

عند نشوب الحرب

اللّهوف 43 ـ 44:
لما عبأ عمر بن سعد أصحابه نادى: يادريد ادن رايتك فأدناها، ثم وضع سهماً في كبد قوسه ثم رمي وقال: اشهدوا أنّي أوّل من رمى، فرمى أصحابه كلّهم فما بقي من أصحاب الحسين (عليه السلام) إلاّ أصابه من سهامهم، قيل: فلمّا رموهم هذه الرمية، قلّ أصحاب الحسين (عليه السلام) وقتل في هذه الحملة خمسون رجلاً، فقال (عليه السلام) لأصحابه:

قوموا رحمكم الله إلى الموت الذي لابدّ منه، فإنّ هذه السهام رسل القوم إليكم. فاقتتلوا ساعة من النهار حملة وحملة، حتى قتل من أصحاب الحسين (عليه السلام) جماعة.

قال: فعندها ضرب الحسين (عليه السلام) بيده إلى لحيته وجعل يقول:

اشتد غضب الله تعالى على اليهود إذ جعلوا له ولداً، واشتدّ غضب الله تعالى على النصارى إذ جعلوه ثالث ثلاثة، واشتد غضبه على المجوس إذ عبدوا الشمس والقمر دونه، واشتد غضبه على قوم اتفقت كلمتهم على قتل ابن بنت نبيّهم، أما والله ﻻ اجيبهم إلى شيء ممّا يريدون حتى ألقي الله تعالى، وأنا مخضب بدمي، ثم صاح (عليه السلام): أما من مغيث يغيثنا لوجه الله؟ أما من ذابّ يذبّ عن حرم رسول الله؟

أنت الحرّ


بحار الأنوار 45/14، عن المناقب:
لمّا قتل الحرّ رحمه الله، احتمله أصحاب الحسين (عليه السلام) حتى وضعوه بين يدي الحسين (عليه السلام) وبه رمق، فجعل الحسين يمسح وجهه، ويقول:

أنت الحرّكما سمّتك امّك، وأنت الحرّ في الدنيا، وأنت الحرّ في الآخرة.

ورثاه علي بن الحسين (عليه السلام):

لنعم الحرّ حرّ بني رياح *** صبور عند مختلف الرماح

ونعم الحرّ إذ نادى حسيناً *** فجاد بنفسه عند الصياح

فيا ربّي أضفه في جنان *** وزوّجه مع الحور الملاح

الترحيب بالحرّ


مثير الأحزان 59 ـ 60:
لمّا التحق الحر بمعسكر الحسين (عليه السلام) قال للحسين (عليه السلام): لمّا وجّهني عبيد الله إليك خرجت من القصر فنوديت من خلفي: أبشر يا حرّ بخير، فالتفتّ فلم أر أحداً، فقلت: والله ما هذه بشارة وأنا أسير إلى الحسين (عليه السلام)، وما احدّث نفسي باتّباعك، فقال (عليه السلام):

لقد أصبحت أجراً وخيراً.

الإمام يشيّع أصحابه


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/100:
لمّا كان يوم عاشوراء ونشب القتال تسابق أصحاب الحسين (عليه السلام) إلى القتال، فكان كل من أراد الخروج ودّع الحسين (عليه السلام) وقال: السلام عليك يابن رسول اللهّ فيجيبه:

وعليك السلام ونحن خلفك، ويقرأ (عليه السلام): (فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدّلوا تبديلاً).

ولأبو عبد الله الحسين روحي فداه تكملة رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

أوّل شهيدة في كربلاء


بحار الأنوار 45/17:
لمّا برز وهب بن عبد الله بن حباب الكلبي وقاتل، قطعت يداه، فخرجت امرأته تحرضه على القتال وقد أخذت بيدها عموداً وأقبلت نحوه وهي تقول: فداك أبي وامي قاتل دون الطيّبين حرم رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) فأقبل كي يردّها إلى النساء فأخذت بجانب ثوبه، وقالت: لن أعود دون أن أموت معك. فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

جزيتم من أهل بيتي خيراً! إرجعي إلى النساء رحمك الله.

فانصرفت، وجعل يقاتل حتى قتل رضوان الله عليه.

قال: فذهب امرأته تمسح الدم عن وجهه فبصر بها شمر، فأمر غلاماً له فضربها بعمود كان معه فشدخها وقتلها، وهي أول امرأة قتلت في عسكر الحسين (عليه السلام).

السناء والجهاد


بحار الأنوار 45/17:
انّ وهب بن عبد الله بن حباب الكلبي كان نصرانيّاً فأسلم هو وامه على يدي الحسين (عليه السلام) فقتل في المبارزة أربعة وعشرين راجلاً واثني عشر فارساً ثم أخذ اسيراً فاتي به عمر بن سعد فقال: ما أشدّ صولتك؟ ثم أمر فضربت عنقه ورمي برأسه إلى عسكر الحسين (عليه السلام) فأخذت امه الرأس فقبّلته ثم رمت بالرأس إلى عسكر ابن سعد فأصابت به رجلاً فقتلته، ثم شدّت بعمود الفسطاط، فقتلت رجلين، فقال لها الحسين (عليه السلام):

إرجعي يا ام وهب أنت وابنك مع رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) فإنّ الجهاد مرفوع عن النساء.

فرجعت وهي تقول: إلهي ﻻ تقطع رجائي.

فقال لها الحسين (عليه السلام):ـ ﻻ يقطع الله رجاك يا امّ وهب.

مع ابن الحجّاج


بحار الأنوار 45/19 ـ 20:
لمّا اشتدّ القتال بين القوم دنا عمرو بن الحجّاج من أصحاب الحسين (عليه السلام) فقال: يا أهل الكوفة الزموا طاعتكم وجماعتكم ولا ترتابوا في قتل من مرق الدين وخالف الإمام. فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

يابن الحجّاج أعليّ تحرّض الناس؟ أنحن مرقنا من الدين وأنتم ثبتّم عليه؟ والله لتعلمنّ أيّنا المارق من الدين، ومن هو أولى بصلى النار.

ثم حمل عمرو بن الحجّاج في ميمنته من نحو الفرات فاضطربوا ساعة فصرع مسلم بن عوسجة وانصرف عمرو وأصحابه وانقطعت الغبرة فإذا مسلم قد سقط على الأرض وبه رمق فمشى إليه الحسين (عليه السلام)، ومعه حبيب بن مظاهر. فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):

رحمك الله يا مسلم (فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدّلوا تبديلاً) ثم دنا منه حبيب فقال: يعزّ عليّ مصرعك يا مسلم أبشر بالجنّة، فقال له قولاً ضعيفاً: بشّرك الله بخير.

فقال له حبيب: لولا أعلم أنّي في الأثر لأحببت أن توصي إليّ بكلّ ما أهمّك.

فقال مسلم: فإنّي اوصيك بهذا وأشار إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) فقاتل دونه حتّى تموت.

فقال حبيب: لأنعمتك عيناً.

ثم مات رضوان الله عليه.

انّي في الأثر


اللّهوف 46 ـ 47:
لمّا احتدم القتال خرج عمرو بن قرظة الأنصاري فاستأذن الحسين (عليه السلام) فأذن له فقاتل قتال الأبطال... وجمع بين سداد وجهاد، وكان ﻻ يأتي إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) سهم إلاّ اتّقاه بيده، ولا سيف إلاّ تلقّاه بمهجته، فلم يكن يصل إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) سوء حتى أثخن بالجراح، فالتفت إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) وقال: يابن رسول الله أوفيت؟ فقال:

نعم، أنت أمامي في الجنّة، فاقرأ رسول الله عنّي السلام، وأعلمه أنّي في الأثر، فقاتل حتّى قتل رضوان الله عليه.

الإمام والصلاة


بحار الأنوار 45/21:
لمّا ارتفع نهار يوم عاشوراء ورأى أبو ثمامة الصيداوي كثرة القتلى قال للحسين (عليه السلام): يا أبا عبد الله نفسي لنفسك الفداء هؤلاء اقتربوا منك، ولا والله ﻻ تقتل حتّى اقتل دونك وأحبّ أن ألقي الله ربّ وقد صلّيت هذه الصلاة، فرفع الحسين (عليه السلام) رأسه إلى السماء وقال:

ذكرت الصلاة جعلك الله من المصلّين، نعم هذا أوّل وقتها ثم قال: سلوهم أن يكفّوا عنّا حتّى نصلّي.

فقال الحصين بن نمير: انّها ﻻ تقبل.

فقال حبيب بن مظاهر: ﻻ تقبل الصلاة زعمت من ابن رسول الله وتقبل منك يا ختّار، فحمل عليه حصين بن نمير وحمل عليه حبيب فضرب وجه فرسه بالسيف فشبّ به الفرس ووقع عنه الحصين فاحتوشته أصحابه فاستنقذوه.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام) لزهير بن القين وسعيد بن عبد الله: تقدّما أمامي حتّى اصلّي الظهر، فتقدّما أمامه في نحو من نصف أصحابه حتّى صلّى بهم صلاة الخوف.

أنت في إذن منّي


اللّهوف 47:
ثم برزجون مولى أبي ذرّ الغفاري وكان عبداً أسود، فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):

أنت في إذن منّ فإنّما تبعتنا طلباً للعافية، فلا تبتل بطريقنا.

فقال: يابن رسول الله أنا في الرخاء ألحسن قصاعكم، وفي الشدّة أخذلكم، والله انّ ريحي لمنتن، وإنّ حسبي للئيم، ولوني لأسود، فتنفّس عليّ بالجنّة فتطيب ريحي ويشرف حسبي، ويبيضّ وجهي؟ ﻻ والله ﻻ افارقكم حتى يختلط هذا الدم الأسود مع دمائكم، ثم برز للقتال وهو ينشد ويقول:

كيف يرى الكفّار ضرب الأسود *** بالسيف ضرباً عن بني محمد

أذبّ عنهم باللّسان واليد *** أرجو به الجنّة يوم المورد

ثم قاتل حتى قتل، فوقف عليه الحسين (عليه السلام) وقال:

اللّهمّ بيّض وجهه، وطيّب ريحه، واحشره مع الأبرار، وعرّف بينه وبين محمد وآل محمّد.

فكان الناس يحضرون المعركة، ويدفنون القتلى، فوجدوا جوناً بعد أيّام يفوح منه رائحة المسك رضوان الله عنه.

ومع وحيد كربلاء روحي فداه نواصل رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب إنشاء الله وأرحمنا بهم ياكريم* 
*سلامُ ملائكي أنثرة بين يديك الكريمتين أخي الكريم على كل ماتخطه لنا في هذي الصفحات العظيمة بيما تحتوية* 
*سلااُ من الله ورحمتة وبركاتة عليك* 
*وجعلنا الله وإياكم من محيي أمر آهل البيت روحي لهم الفداء* 
*ورزقكم وإيانا زيارة أابا عبدالله الحسين سيد الشهداء عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام مع اصحابه وأهل بيته* 
*وعذاب الله وغضبة إلى يوم الدين* *على القوم الظالمين المجرمين الذي انتهكو حرمة آل البيت عليهم السلام واستابحو دمائهم* 
*تقبل ااخي المؤمن الفاضل فائق تقديري وأحترامي لك* 
*وفي ميزان اعمالك إنشاء الله يشع منها عن كل حرف في هذي الصفحات نور على نور وحشرك الله وإيانا بجوار سيد الشهداء عليه السلام وجدة وابيه وأمة واخيه صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين* 

*أختك* 

*القلب الوفي*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب إنشاء الله وأرحمنا بهم ياكريم*

*أختي الكريمة القلب الوفي*
*لا حرمني الله تعالى من ردك الكريم*
*وأدعوا الله سبحانه وتعالى لي ولك وللمؤمنين الموالين بحسن العاقبة*
*بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*نسألك الدعاء أخيتي الغالية*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

إنّا ﻻ حقون بك


اللّهوف 47:
ثم برز عمرو بن خالد الصيداوي فقال للحسين (عليه السلام): يا أبا عبد الله جعلت فداك قد هممت أن الحق باصحابك، وكرهت أن أتخلّف فأراك وحيداً بين أهلك قتيلاً، فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):

تقدّم فإنّا ﻻ حقوق بك عن ساعة.

فتقدّم فقاتل حتى قتل رضوان الله عليه.

إلى الجنّة


بحار الأنوار 45/23 ـ 24:
وجاء حنظلة بن سعد الشبامي فوقف بين يدي الحسين (عليه السلام) يقيه السهام والرماح والسيوف بوجهه ونحره، وأخذ ينادي: يا قوم انّي أخاف عليكم مثل يوم الأحزاب، مثل دأب قوم نوح وعاد، وثمود والذين من بعدهم وما الله يريد ظلماً للعباد، ويا قوم إنّي أخاف عليكم يوم التناد، يوم تولّون مدبرين مالكم من الله من عاصم، يا قوم ﻻ تقتلوا حسيناً فيسحتكم الله بعذاب، وقد خاب من افترى. فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):

يابن سعد انّهم قد استوجبوا العذاب حين ردّوا عليك ما دعوتهم إليه من الحق، ونهضوا إليك يشتمونك وأصحابك، فكيف بهم الآن وقد قتلوا إخوانك الصالحين.

قال: صدقت جعلت فداك أفلا نروح إلى ربّنا فنلحق بإخواننا؟

فقال له: رح إلى ما هو خير لك من الدنيا وما فيها، وإلى ملك ﻻ يبلى.

فقال: السلام عليك يابن رسول الله صلّى الله عليك وعلى أهل بيتك وجمع بيننا وبينك في جنّته.

قال: آمين آمين، ثمّ استقدم فقاتل قتالاً شديداً فحملوا عليه فقتلوه رضوان الله عليه.

لمّا صرع زهير


بحار الأنوار 45/ 25 ـ 26:
ثم برز زهير بن القين البجلّي وهو يقول:

أنا زهير وأنا ابن القين *** أذودكم بالسيف عن حسين

إنّ حسيناً أحد السبطين *** من عترة البرّ التقيّ الزّين

ذاك رسول الله غير المين *** أضربكم ولا أرى من شين

يا ليت نفسي قسمت قسمين

فقاتل حتّى قتل مأة وعشرين رجلاً فشدّ عليه كثير بن عبد الله الشعبي ومهاجر بن أوس التميمي فقتلاه. فقال الحسين (عليه السلام) حين صرع زهير:

ﻻ يبعدك الله يا زهير! ولعن قاتلك الذين مسخوا قردة وخنازير.

عند مصرع حبيب


بحار الأنوار 45/26:
ثمّ برز حبيب بن مظاهر الأسديّ وهو يقول:

أنا حبيب وأبي مظهّر *** فارس هيجاء وحرب تسعر

وأنتم عند العديد أكثر *** ونحن أعلى حجّة وأظهر

وأنتم عند الوفاء أغدر *** ونحن أوفى منكم وأصبر

حقّاً وأنمى منكم وأعذر

وقاتل قتالاً شديداً وقال أيضاً:

اقسم لوكنّا لكم أعداداً *** أو شطركم ولّيتم الأكتادا

يا شرّ قوم حسباً وآدا *** وشرّهم قد علموا أنداداً

ثم حمل عليه رجل من بني تميم فطعنه فذهب ليقوم فضربه الحصين بن نمير لعنه الله على رأسه بالسيف فوقع ونزل التميمي فاجتزّ رأسه فهدّ مقتله الحسين (عليه السلام)، فقال:

عند الله أحتسب نفسي وحماة أصحابي.

الجهاد ورضا الوالدين


بحار الأنوار 45/27 ـ 28:
ثم خرج شابّ قتل أبوه في المعركة وكانت امّه معه، فقالت له امّه: اخرج يا بنيّ وقاتل بين يدي ابن رسول الله! فخرج، فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

هذا شابّ قتل أبوه ولعلّ امّه تكره خروجه.

فقال الشابّ: امّي أمرتني بذلك، فبرز وهو يقول:

أميري حسين ونعم الأمير *** سرور فؤاد البشير النذير

عليّ وفاطمة والداه *** فهل تعلمون له من نظير؟

له طلعة مثل شمس الضحى *** له غرّة مثل بدر منير

وقاتل حتّى قتل وجزّ رأسه ورمي به إلى عسكر الحسين (عليه السلام) فحملت امّه رأسه، وقالت: أحسنت يا بنيّ يا سرور قلبي ويا قرّة عيني، ثمّ رمت برأس ابنها رجلاً فقتلته وأخذت عمود خيمته، وحملت عليهم وهي تقول:

أنا عجوز سيّدي ضعيفة *** خاوية بالية نحيفة

أضربكم بضربة عنيفة *** دون بني فاطمة الشريفة

وضربت رجلين فقتلتهما فأمر الحسين (عليه السلام) بصرفها ودعا لها.

اللّهمّ سدّد رميته


بحار الأنوار 45/30:
ثمّ رماهم يزيد بن زياد بن الشعثاء بثمانية أسهم ما أخطأ منها بخمسة أسهم وكان كلّما رمى قال الحسين (عليه السلام):

اللّهمّ سدّد رميته، واجعل ثوابه الجنّة، فحملوا عليه فقتلوه .

ومع مظلوم كربلاء نتابع رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الودّ المتقابل


بحار الأنوار 45/29:
جاء عبد الله وعبدالرحمن الغفاريّان إلى الحسين (عليه السلام)، فقالا: يا أبا عبد الله السلام عليك (إنّه) جئنا لنقتل بين يديك، وندفع عنك، فقال (عليه السلام):

مرحباً بكما ادنوا منّي، فدنوا منه، وهما يبكيان، فقال: يا بني أخي ما يبكيكما؟ فوالله أنّي لأرجو أن تكونا بعد ساعة قريري العين.

فقالا: جعلنا الله فداك والله ما على أنفسنا نبكي ولكن نبكي عليك نراك قد احيط بك، ولا نقدر على أن ننفعك.

فقال: جزاكما الله يا بني أخي بوجودكما من ذلك ومواساتكما إيّاي بأنفسكما أحسن جزاء المتّقين ثمّ استقدما وقالا: السلام عليك يابن رسول الله.

فقال: وعليكما السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته فقاتلا حتّى قتلا.

بعداً لقوم قتلوك


بحار الأنوار 45/ 34 ـ 36:
ثمّ خرج القاسم بن الحسن (عليه السلام) وهو غلام صغير لم يبلغ الحلم، فلمّا نظر الحسين إليه قد برز اعتنقه وجعلا يبكيان حتّى غشي عليهما، ثمّ استأذن الحسين (عليه السلام) في المبارزة فابي الحسين ان ياذن له، فلم يزل الغلام يقبّل يديه ورجليه حتّى أذن له، فخرج ودموعه تسيل على خدّيه وهو يقول:

إن تنكروني فأنا ابن الحسن *** سبط النبيّ المصطفى والمؤتمن

هذا حسين كالأسير المرتهن *** بين اناس ﻻ سقوا صوب المزن

وكان وجهه كفلقة القمر، فقاتل قتالاً شديداً حتى قتل على صغره خمسة وثلاثين رجلاً، فشدّ عليه الأزدي فما ولّى حتّى ضرب رأسه بالسيف ووقع الغلام لوجهه، ونادى: يا عمّاه، فجاء الحسين (عليه السلام) كالصقر المنقضّ ودارت بينه وبين القوم مناوشات أثارت غبرة شديدة، فانجلت الغبرة فإذا بالحسين (عليه السلام) قائم على رأس الغلام، وهو يفحص برجله، فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

يعزّ والله على عمّك أن تدعوه فلا يجيبك، أو يجيبك فلا يعينك، أو يعينك فلا يغني عنك، بعداً لقوم قتلوك.

ثم احتمله فكأنّي أنظر إلى رجلي الغلام يخطّان في الأرض، وقد وضع صدره على صدره، فقلت في نفسي: ما يصنع؟ فجاء حتّى ألقاه بين القتلى من أهل بيته.

ثم قال: اللّهمّ احصهم عدداً، واقتلهم بدداً، ولا تغادر منهم أحداً، ولا تغفر لهم أبداً، صبراً يا بني عمومتي، صبراً يا أهل بيتي ﻻ رأيتم هواناً بعد هذا اليوم أبداً.

مع المعتدين


بحار الأنوار 45/31
وجاء رجل فقال: أين الحسين؟ فقال:

ها أنا ذا؟

قال: أبشر بالنار تردها الساعة.

قال: بل ابشر بربّ رحيم، وشفيع مطاع، من أنت؟

قال: أنا محمّد بن الأشعث.

قال: اللّهمّ إن كان عبدك كاذباً فخذه إلى النار، واجعله اليوم آية لأصحابه فما هو إلاّ أن ثنى عنان فرسه فرمى به وثبتت رجله في الركاب فضربه حتّى قطعه.

ثمّ جاء آخر فقال: أين الحسين؟

فقال: ها أناذا.

قال: أبشر بالنار.

قال: ابشر بربّ رحيم، وشفيع مطاع، من أنت؟

قال: أنا شمر بن ذي الجوشن.

قال الحسين (عليه السلام): الله أكبر قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): رأيت كأنّ كلباً أبقع يلغ في دماء أهل بيتي وقال الحسين: رأيت كأنّ كلاباً تنهشني وكأنّ فيها كلباً أبقع كان أشدّهم عليّ، وهو أنت، وكان أبرص.

أنت صاحب لوائي


بحار الأنوار 45/ 40 ـ 42 عن المناقب وغيره:
كان العبّاس السقّاء قمر بني هاشم صاحب لواء الحسين (عليه السلام) وهو أكبر الإخوان، فلمّا رأى وحدته (عليه السلام) أتاه وقال: هل من رخصة؟ فبكى الحسين (عليه السلام) بكاءاً شديداً ثم قال:

يا أخي أنت صاحب لوائي وإذا مضيت تفرق عسكري.

فقال العباس: قد ضاق صدري وسئمت من الحياة واريد أن أطلب ثأري من هؤلاء المنافقين.

فقال الحسين (عليه السلام): إن كان ولابدّ فاطلب لهؤلاء الأطفال قليلاً من الماء.

فمضى العبّاس يطلب الماء فحملوا عليه وحمل هو عليهم وجعل يقول:

ﻻ أرهب الموت إذا الموت رقا *** حتى اواري في المصاليت لقى

نفسي لنفس المصطفى الطّهروقا *** انّي أنا العبّاس أغدو بالسقا

ولا أخاف الشرّ يوم الملتقى

ففرّقهم وقتل منهم ثمانين رجلاً حتّى دخل الماء فلمّا أراد أن يشرب غرفة من الماء ذكر عطش الحسين (عليه السلام) وأهل بيته، فرمى الماء على الماء وقال:

يا نفس من بعد الحسين هوني *** وبعده ﻻ كنت أن تكوني

هذا الحسين وارد المنون *** وتشربين بارد المعين

تالله ما هذا فعال ديني *** ولا فعال صادق اليقين

ثم ملأ القربة وحملها متوجهاً نحو الخيمة فقطعوا عليه الطريق وأحاطوا به من كل جانب فكمن له زيد بن ورقاء الجهني من وراء نخلة وعاونه حكيم بن الطفيل السنبسي فضربه على يمينه فأخذ السيف بشماله وحمل عليهم وهو يرتجز:

والله إن قطعتم يميني *** إنّي احامي أبداً عن ديني

وعن إمام صادق اليقين *** نجل النبيّ الطاهر الأمين

فقاتل حتى ضعف، فكمن له الحكيم بن الطفيل الطائي من وراء نخلة فضربه على شماله فقال:

يا نفس ﻻ تخشي من الكفّار *** وأبشري برحمة الجبّار

مع النبي السيّد المختار *** قد قطعوا ببغيهم يساري

فأصلهم يا ربّ حرّ النار

ثم جاء سهم فأصاب القربة واريق ماءها، فوقف متحيّراً، لاماء حتى يوصله إلى الخيمة، ولا يد حتى يحارب بها، وبينما هو كذلك وإذا بسهم أصاب عينه، ثم ضربه ظالم بعمود من حديد على رأسه فانقلب عن فرسه وصاح أخاه الحسين (عليه السلام) قائلاً: يا أخي أدرك أخاك.

فلمّا أتاه الحسين (عليه السلام) ورآه صريعاً على شاطئ الفرات بكى وقال:

الآن انكسر ظهري، وقلّت حيلتي، وشمت بي عدوّي، ثم توجّه إلى القوم وأنشأ يقول:

تعدّيتم يا شرّ قوم بفعلكم *** وخالفتم قول النبيّ محمد

أما كان خير الرسل وصاكم بنا *** أما نحن من نسل النبيّ المسدّد

أما كانت الزهراء امّي دونكم *** أما كان من خير البريّة أحمد

لعنتم واخزيتم بما قد جنيتم *** فسوف تلاقوا حرّ نار توقّد

ومع غريب أرض كربلا نتابع رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

أشبه الناس بالرسول (صلى الله عليه وآله)

بحار الأنوار 45/42 ـ 44:
لمّا استأذن علي الأكبر أباه الحسين (عليه السلام) في القتال، خرج والحسين (عليه السلام) يخطو وراءه خطوات وقد اغرورقت عيناه بالدموع قالوا: ورفع الحسين (عليه السلام) سبّابته نحو السماء وقال:

اللّهمّ اشهد على هؤلاء القوم فقد برز إليهم غلاماً أشبه الناس خلقاً وخلقاً ومنطقاً برسولك، كنّا إذا اشتقنا إلى نبيّك نظرنا إلى وجهه، اللّهمّ امنعهم بركات الأرض، وفرّقهم تفريقاً، ومزّقهم تمزيقاً، واجعلهم طرائق قدداً، ولا ترض الولاة عنهم أبداً، فإنّهم دعونا لينصرونا ثمّ عدوا علينا يقاتلوننا.

ثمّ صاح الحسين بعمر بن سعد: مالك؟ قطع الله رحمكّ ولا بارك الله في أمرك، وسلّط عليك من يذبحك بعدي على فراشك، كما قعطت رحمي ولم تحفظ قرابتي من رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله).

ثمّ رفع الحسين (عليه السلام) صوته وتلا: (إنّ الله اصطفى آدم ونوحاً وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران على العالمين * ذرّية بعضها من بعض والله سميع عليم).

ثمّ حمل عليّ بن الحسين على القوم، وهو يقول:

أنا عليّ بن الحسين بن عليّ *** من عصبة جدّ أبيهم النبيّ

والله ﻻ يحكم فينا ابن الدعيّ *** أطعنكم بالرمح حتّى ينثني

أضربكم بالسيف أحمي عن أبي *** ضرب غلام هاشميّ علويّ

فلم يزل يقاتل حتّى ضجّ الناس من كثرة من قتل منهم، وروي أنّه قتل على عطشه مائة وعشرين رجلاً ثم رجع إلى أبيه وقد أصابته جراحات كثيرة فقال: يا أبه! العطش قد قتلني، وثقل الحديد أجهدني، فهل إلى شربة من ماء سبيل أتقوّى بها على الأعداء؟

فبكى الحسين (عليه السلام) وقال: يا بنيّ يعزّ على محمّد وعلى عليّ بن أبيطالب وعليّ أن تدعوهم فلا يجيبوك، وتستغيث بهم فلا يغيثوك.

با بنيّ هات لسانك، فأخذ بلسانه فمصّه ودفع إليه خاتمه وقال: أمسكه في فيك وارجع إلى قتال عدوّك فإنّي أرجو أنّك ﻻ تمسي حتّى يسقيك جدّك بكأسه الأوفى شربة ﻻ تظمأ بعدها أبداً، فرجع القتال وهو يقول:

الحرب قد بانت لها الحقائق *** وظهرت من بعدها مصادق

والله ربّ العرش لانفارق *** جموعكم أو تغمد البوارق

فلم يزل يقاتل حتّى قتل تمام المائتين ثمّ ضربه منقذ بن مرّة العبدي على مفرق رأسه ضربة صرعته، وضربه الناس بأسيافهم، ثمّ اعتنق فرسه فاحتمله الفرس إلى عسكر الأعداء فقطّعوه بسيوفهم إرباً إرباً.

فلمّا بلغت الروح التراقي قال رافعاً صوته: يا أبتاه هذا جدّي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) قد سقاني بكأسه الأوفى شربة ﻻ أظمأ بعدها أبداً وهو يقول: العجل العجل! فإنّ لك كأساً مذخورة حتّى تشربها الساعة.

فصاح الحسين (عليه السلام) وقال: قتل الله قوماً قتلوك ما أجرأهم على الرحمان وعلى رسوله، وعلى انتهاك حرمة الرسول، على الدنيا بعدك العفا.

قال حميد بن مسلم: فكأنّي أنظر إلى امرأة خرجت مسرعة كأنّها الشمس الطالعة تنادي بالويل والثبور، وتقول: يا حبيباه يا ثمرة فؤاداه، يا نور عيناه! فسألت عنها فقيل: هي زينب بنت عليّ (عليه السلام) وجاءت وانكبّت عليه فجاه الحسين فأخذ بيدها فردّها إلى الفسطاط وأقبل (عليه السلام) بفتيانه وقال: احملوا أخاكم، فحملوه من مصرعه فجاءوا به حتّى وضعوه عند الفسطاط الّذي كانوا يقاتلون أمامه.

الجندي الصغير


بحار الأنوار 45/46 ـ 47:
لمّا فجع الحسين بأهل بيته وولده، ولم يبق غيره وغير النساء والذراري نادى:

هل من ذابّ يذبّ عن حرم رسول الله؟ هل من موحّد يخاف الله فينا؟ هل من مغيث يرجو الله في إغاثتنا؟ وارتفعت أصوات النساء بالعويل فتقدّم (عليه السلام) إلى باب الخيمة فقال: ناولوني عليّاً ابني الطفل حتى اودّعه، فناولوه الصبيّ، فجعل يقبّله وهو يقول:

ويل لهؤلاء القوم إذا كان جدّك المصطفى خصمهم، والصبيّ في حجره، إذ رماه حرملة بن كاهل الأسدّي بسهم فذبحه في حجر الحسين، فتلقّى الحسين دمه حتّى امتلأت كفّه، ثمّ رمى به إلى السماء، وقال:

هوّن عليّ ما نزل بي أنّه بعين الله.

قال الباقر (عليه السلام): فلم يسقط من ذلك الدم قطرة إلى الأرض.

ثم قال: ﻻ يكون أهون عليك من فصيل، اللّهمّ إن كنت حبست عنّا النصر، فاجعل ذلك لما هو خير لنا.

قيل: واسم الطفل هذا عبد الله وامّه الرباب بنت امرئ القيس وهي التي يقول فيها أبو عبد الله الحسين (عليه السلام):

لعمرك انني لأحبّ داراً *** تحلّ بها سكينة والرباب

احبّهما وابذل جلّ مالي *** وليس لعاتب عندي عتاب

الحفاظ على الحجّة


بحار الأنوار 45/46:
لمّا رأى عليّ بن الحسين زين العابدين (عليه السلام) ان ﻻ ناصر للحسين (عليه السلام) خرج وكان مريضاً ﻻ يقدر أن يقلّ سيفه وامّ كلثوم تنادي خلفه: يا بنيّ ارجع فقال: يا عمّتاه ذريني اقاتل بين يدي ابن رسول الله. فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

يا امّ كلثوم خذيه لئلاّ تبقى الأرض خالية من نسل آل محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله)

سلام الوداع


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/ 79 ـ 80
لمّا نظر الحسين (عليه السلام) إلى اثنين وسبعين رجلاً من أهل بيته صرعى، التفت إلى الخيمة ونادى:

يا سكينة! يا فاطمة! يا زينب! يا امّ كليوم! عليكنّ منّي السلام.

فنادته سكينة: يا أبه استسلمت للموت؟

فقال: كيف ﻻ يستسلم من ﻻ ناصر له ولا معين؟

فقالت: يا أبه ردّنا إلى حرم جدّنا.

فقال: هيهات لوترك القطا لنام، فتصارخنّ النساء فسكّتهنّ الحسين وحمل على القوم وهو يقول:

كفر القوم وقدماً رغبوا *** عن ثواب الله ربّ الثقلين

قتلوا القوم عليّا وابنه *** حسي الخير كريم الأبوين

حنقاً منهم وقالوا اجمعوا *** نفتك الآن جميعاً بالحسين

يالقوم من اناس رذّل *** جموا الجمع لأهل الحرمين

ثم ساروا وتواصوا كلّهم *** باحتياجي لرضاء الملحدين

لم يخافوا الله في سفك دمي *** لعبيد الله نسل الكافرين

وابن سعد قد رماني عنوة *** بجنود كوكوف الهاطلين

ﻻ لشيء كان منّي قبل ذا *** غير فخري بضياء الفرقدين

بعليّ الخير من بعد النبي *** والنبيّ القرشيّ الوالدين

خيرة الله من الخلق أبي *** ثمّ امّي فأنا ابن الخيرتين

فضّة قد خلصت من ذهب *** فأنا الفضّة وابن الذهبين

فاطم الزهراء امّي وأبي *** وارث الرّسل ومولى الثقلين

طحن الأبطال لمّا برزوا *** يوم بدر وباحد وحنين

وله في يوم احد وقعة *** شفت الغل بفض العسكرين

ثم بالأحزاب والفتح معاً *** كان فيها حتف أهل الفيلقين

وأخو خيبر إذ بارزهم *** بحسام صارم ذي شفرتين

والّذي أردى جيوشاً اقبلوا *** يطلبون الوتر في يوم حنين

في سبيل الله ماذا صنعت *** امّة السوء معاً بالعترتين

عترة البرّ التقيّ المصطفى *** وعلى القرم يوم الجحفلين

من له عمّ كعمّي جعفر *** وهب الله له أجنحتين

من له جدّ كجدّي في الورى *** وكشيخي فأنا ابن العلمين

والدي شمس وامّي قمر *** فأنا الكوكب وابن القمرين

جدّي المرسل مصباح الهدى *** وأبي الموفى له بالبيعتين

بطل قرم هزبر ضيغم *** ماجد سمح قويّ الساعدين

عروة الدين عليّ ذاكم *** صاحب الحوض مصلّي القبلتين

مع رسول الله سبعاً كاملاً *** ما على الأرض مصلّ غير ذين

ترك الأوثان لم يسجد لها *** مع قريش مذنشا طرفة عين

عبد الله غلاماً يافعا *** وقريش يعبدون الوثنين

يعبدون اللاّت والعزّى معاً *** وعلي (عليه السلام) قائم بالحسنين

وأبي كان هزبراً ضيغماً *** يأخ الرمح فيطعن طعنتين

كتمشّي الأسد بغياً فسقوا *** كأس حتف من نجيع الحنظلين

ثم استوى على فرسه وقال:

أنا ابن عليّ الخير من آل هاشم *** كفاني بها مفخراً حين أفخر

وجدّي رسول الله أكرم خلقه *** ونحن سراج الله في الخلق يزهر

وفاطم امّي من سلالة أحمد *** وعمّي يدعى ذا الجناحين جعفر

وفينا كتاب الله انزل صادقاً *** وفينا الهدى والوحي بالخير يذكر

ونحن أمان الله للخلق كلّهم *** نسرّ بهذا في الأنام ونجهر

ونحن ولاة الحوض نسقي ولينا *** بكاس رسول الله ما ليس ينكر

وشيعتنا في الناس أكرم شيعة *** ومبغضنا يوم القيامة يخسر

مع أمامنا الحسين بن علي أرواحنا فداه نتابع رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

جهاد وتوعية


بحار الأنوار 45/49:
ثمّ إنّ الحسين (عليه السلام) دعا النّاس إلى البراز، فلم يزل يقتل كلّ من دنا منه من عيون الرّجال، حتى قتل منهم مقتلة عظيمة، ثمّ حمل (عليه السلام) على الميمنة، وقال:

الموت خير من ركوب العار *** والعار اولى من دخول النار

ثمّ على الميسرة وهو يقول:

أنا الحسين بن علي *** آليت أن ﻻ أنثني

أحمي عيالات أبي *** أمضي على دين النبي

دروس إنسانية


بحار الأنوار 45/50 ـ 51، عن المناقب واللّهوف:
قال بعض الرواة: فوالله ما رأيت مكثوراً قط قد قتل ولده وأهل بيته وصحبه أربط جأشاً منه، وإن كانت الرجال لتشدّ عليه فيشدّ عليها بسيفه فتنكشف عنه انكشاف المعزى إذا شدّ فيها الذئب، ولقد كان يحمل فيهم وقد تكمّلوا ألفاً فينهزمون بين يديه كأنّهم الجراد المنتشر، ثمّ يرجع إلى مركزه وهو يقول:

ﻻ حول ولا قوّة إلاّ بالله العليّ العظيم.

ولم يزل يقاتل حتّى قتل ألف رجل وتسعمائة رجل وخمسين رجلاً سوى المجروحين.

فقال عمر بن سعد لقومه: الويل لكم أتدرون لمن تقاتلون؟ هذا ابن الأنزع البطين، هذا ابن قتّال العرب فاحملوا عليه من كلّ جانب، وكانت الرماة أربعة آلاف، فرموه بالسهام فحالوا بينه وبين رحله فصاح بهم الحسين (عليه السلام):

ويحكم يا شيعة آل أبي سفيان إن لم يكن لكم دين، وكنتم ﻻ تخافون المعاد، فكونوا أحراراً في دنياكم وارجعوا إلى أحسابكم إذ كنتم أعراباً.

فناداه شمر فقال: ما تقول يابن فاطمة؟

قال: أقول: أنا الذي اقاتلكم، وتقاتلوني، والنساء ليس عليهنّ جناح فامنعوا عتاتكم عن التعرّض لحرمي مادمت حيّاً.

فقال شمر: لك هذا، ثمّ صاح شمر: إليكم عن حرم الرجل، فاقصدوه في نفسه فلعمري لهو كفو كريم.

قال: فقصده القوم وهو في ذلك يطلب شربة من ماء، فكلّما حمل بفرسه على الفرات حملوا عليه بأجمعهم حتّى أحلوه عنه.

يا امّة السوء


بحار الأنوار 45/ 51 ـ 52، عن مقاتل الطالبيين: قال:
ثم جعلو الحسين (عليه السلام) يطلب الماء. فقال له رجل: ألا ترى إلى الفرات يا حسين كأنّه بطون الحيتان والله ﻻ تذوقه أو تموت عطشاً. فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

اللّهمّ أمته عطشاً.

قال: والله لقد كان هذا الرجل يقول: اسقوني ماء فيؤتى بماء فيشرب حتّى يخرج من فيه، ثمّ يقول: اسقوني قتلني العطش، فلم يزل كذلك حتّى مات.

ثم رماه رجل من القوم يكنّى أبا الحتوف الجعفيّ بسهم فوقع السهم في جبهته، فنزعه من جبهته، فسالت الدماء على وجهه ولحيته.

فقال (عليه السلام): اللّهمّ إنّك ترى ما أنا فيه من عبادك هؤلاء العصاة، اللّهمّ أحصهم عدداً، واقتلهم بدداً، ولا تذر على وجه الأرض منهم أحداً، ولا تغفر لهم أبداً.

ثمّ حمل عليهم كاللّيث المغضب، فجعل لايلحق منهم أحداً إلاّ بعجه بسيفه فقتله، والسهام تأخذه من كلّ ناحية وهو يتّقيها بنحره وصدره ويقول: يا امّة السوء بئسما خلفتم محمّداً في عترته، أما إنّكم لن تقتلوا بعدي عبداً من عباد الله فتهابوا قتله، بل يهون عليكم عند قتلكم إيّاي، وأيم الله إنّي لأرجو أن يكرمني ربّي بالشهادة بهوانكم، ثمّ ينتقم لي منكم من حيث ﻻ تشعرون.

قال: فصاح به الحصين بن مالك السكونيّ فقال: يابن فاطمة وبماذا ينتقم لك منّا؟

قال: يلقي بأسكم بينكم ويسفك دماءكم، ثمّ يصبّ عليكم العذاب الأليم، ثمّ لم يزل يقاتل حتّى أصابته جراحات عظيمة.

في رحاب الشهادة


بحار الأنوار 45/53:
وقف الحسين (عليه السلام) يستريح ساعة وقد ضعف عن القتال، فبينما هو واقف إذ أتاه حجر فوقع في جبهته فأخذ الثوب ليمسح الدم عن وجهه، فأتاه سهم محدّد مسموم له ثلاث شعب، فوقع السهم في صدره ـ وفي بعض الروايات على قلبه ـ فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

(بسم الله وبالله وعلى ملّة رسول الله) ورفع رأسه إلى السماء وقال:

إلهي إنّك تعلم أنّهم يقتلون رجلاً ليس على وجه الأرض ابن نبيّ غيره، ثمّ أخذ السهم فأخرجه من قفاه فانبعث الدم كالميزاب، فوضع يده على الجرح فلمّا امتلأت رمى به إلى السماء، فما رجع من ذلك الدم قطرة، وما عرفت الحمرة في السماء حتّى رمى الحسين (عليه السلام) بدمه إلى السماء، ثمّ وضع يده ثانياً فلمّا امتلأت لطخ بها رأسه ولحيته، وقال: هكذا أكون حتى ألقي جدّي رسول الله وأنا مخضوب بدمي وأقول: يا رسول الله قتلني فلان وفلان.

في أحضان العمّ


اللّهوف 52 ـ 53، والإرشاد 241:
لمّا سقط الحسين (عليه السلام) على الأرض وأحاط به القوم خرج عبد الله بن الحسن بن علي (عليه السلام) وهو غلام لم يراهق من عند النساء يشتدّ حتى وقف إلى جنب الحسين (عليه السلام) فلحقته زينب بنت عليّ (عليه السلام) لتحبسه فقال الحسين (عليه السلام):

أحبسيه يا اختي!

فأبى وامتنع امتناعاً شديداً وقال: ﻻ والله ﻻ افارق عمّي، فأهوى بحر بن كعب ـ وقيل: حرملة بن كاهل ـ إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) بالسيف فقال له الغلام: ويلك يابن الخبيثة أتقتل عمّي؟

فضربه بالسيف، فاتّقاه الغلام بيده فأطنّها إلى الجلد فإذا هي معلّقة، فنادى الغلام: يا امّاه! فأخذه الحسين (عليه السلام) فضمّه إليه وقال: يابن أخي اصبر على ما نزل بك، واحتسب في ذلك الخير، فإنّ الله يلحقك بآبائك الصالحين.

قال: فرماه حرملة بن كاهل بسهم فذبحه، وهو في حجر عمّه الحسين (عليه السلام).

ولمأسأة ابن فاطمة روحي فداهم بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## joudi

الله واحد أحد ربي ( لااله الا الله )
محمد رسول الله نبيِّ (ص) 
علي بن أبي طالب إمامي (ع) 
ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين , رب أغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء والتقدير لجودي على المرور الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الحفاظ على الحريّة


الخرائج والجرائح 1/254، ح 8: روي عن زين العابدين أنّه قال:
لمّا كانت اللّيلة ألّتي قتل فيها الحسين (عليه السلام) في صبيحتها قام في أصحابه فقال (عليه السلام):

إنّ هؤلاء يريدونني دونكم، ولو قتلوني لم يقبلوا إليكم، فالنجاء النجاء، وأنتم في حلّ فإنّكم إن أصبحتم معي قتلتم كلّكم.

فقالوا: ﻻ نخذلك، ولا نختار العيش بعدك.

فقال (عليه السلام): إنّكم تقتلون كلّكم حتّى ﻻ يفلت منكم واحد، فكان كما قال (عليه السلام).

ملامح القيادة الإسلامية


تفسير الإمام الحسن العسكري (عليه السلام) 218 ـ 219، ح 101: قال الإمام العسكري (عليه السلام):
ولمّا امتحن الحسين (عليه السلام) ومن معه بالعسكر الّذين قتلوه، وحملوا رأسه، قال لعسكره:

أنتم من بيعتي في حلّ، فالحقوا بعشائركم ومواليكم، وقال لأهل بيته: قد جعلتكم في حلّ من مفارقتي فإنّكم ﻻ تطيقونهم لتضاعف أعدادهم وقواهم، وما المقصود غيري، فدعوني والقوم، فإنّ الله عزّ وجلّ يعينني ولا يخلّيني من حسن نظره، كعادته في أسلافنا الطيّبين.

فأمّا عسكره ففارقوه، وأمّا أهله والادنون من أقربائه فأبوا وقالوا: ﻻ نفارقك ويحلّ بنا ما يحلّ بك، ويحزننا ما يحزنك، ويصيبنا ما يصيبك، وإنّا أقرب ما نكون إلى الله إذا كنّا معك.

فقال لهم: فإن كنتم قد وطّنتم أنفسكم على ما وطّنت نفسي عليه، فاعلموا أنّ الله إنّما يهب المنازل الشريفة لعباده لصبرهم باحتمال المكاره، وانّ الله وإن كان خصّني ـ مع من مضى من أهلي الذين أنا آخرهم بقاء في الدنيا ـ من الكرامات بما يسهل معها عليّ احتمال المكروهات، فإنّ لكم شطر ذلك من كرامات الله تعالى واعلموا أنّ الدنيا حلوها ومرّها حلم والإنتباه في الآخرة، والفائز من فاز فيها، والشقّي من شقي فيها.

لقاء في الثعلبيّة


اصول الكافي 1/398 ـ 399، ح 2: علي بن محمد بن عبد الله، عن إبراهيم بن إسحاق الأحمر، عن عبد الله بن حمّاد، عن صباح المزنيّ، عن الحارث بن حصيرة، عن الحكم بن عتيبة قال:
لقي رجل الحسين بن علي (عليهما السلام) بالثعلبيّة وهو يريد كربلاء فدخل عليه فسلّم عليه، فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام):

من أيّ البلاد أنت؟ قال: من أهل الكوفة.

قال: أما والله يا أخا أهل الكوفة لو لقيتك بالمدينة لأريتك أثر جبرئيل (عليه السلام) من دارنا ونزوله بالوحي على جدّي، يا أخا أهل الكوفة أفمستقى الناس العلم من عندنا فعلموا وجهلنا؟ هذا ما ﻻ يكون.

إلى بني هاشم


اللّهوف 28: محمد بن يعقوب الكليني، عن محمد بن يحيى، عن محمد بن الحسين، عن أيّوب بن نوح، عن صفوان، عن مروان بن إسماعيل، عن حمزة بن حمران:
عن أبيعبد الله (عليه السلام)، قال: ذكرنا خروج الحسين (عليه السلام) وتخلف ابن الحنفية، فقال أبو عبد الله (عليه السلام):

يا حمزة اني ساحدثك بحديث ﻻ تسأل عنه بعد مجلسنا هذا، ان الحسين لمّا فصل متوجّهاً، أمر بقرطاس وكتب:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، من الحسين بن علي إلى بني هاشم.

أمّا بعد: فإنّه من لحق بي منكم استشهد ومن تخلّف عنّي لم يبلغ الفتح، والسلام.

السفارة الأمينة


إرشاد المفيد 204 ـ 205:
لمّا بلغ أهل الكوفة موت معاوية ارجفوا بيزيد وعرفوا امتناع الحسين (عليه السلام) من بيعته فاجتمعوا في دار سليمان بن صرد الخزاعي وأجمعوا على الوفاء للحسين (عليه السلام) وراسلوه بذلك وتلاقت الرسل كلها عنده، فقرأ الكتب وسأل الرسل عن الناس ثم كتب مع هانئ بن هانئ، وسعيد بن عبد الله، وكانا آخر الرسل إليه من قبل أهل الكوفة:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، من الحسين بن علي إلى الملأ من المؤمنين والمسلمين.

أمّا بعد: فإنّ هانياً وسعيداً قدما عليّ بكتبكم، وكانا آخر من قدم عليّ من رسلكم، وقد فهمت كل الذي اقتصصتم وذكرتم، ومقالة جلّكم انه ليس علينا إمام، فأقبل لعلّ الله أن يجمعنا بك على الحق والهدى، واني باعث إليكم أخي وابن عمّي وثقتي من أهل بيتي مسلم بن عقيل، فإن كتب إليّ أنّه قد اجتمع رأي ملأكم، وذوي الحجى والفضل منكم على مثل ما قدمت به رسلكم وقرأت في كتبكم، فإنّي اقدم إليكم وشيكاً إن شاء الله فلعمري ما الإمام إلاّ الحاكم بالكتاب القائم بالقسط، الدائن بدين الحق، الحابس نفسه على ذات الله، والسلام.

ودعا الحسين (عليه السلام) مسلم بن عقيل فسرّحه مع قيس بن مسهر الصيداوي وعمارة بن عبد الله السلوليّ وعبد الرحمان ابنا شداد الأرحبي وأمره بالتقوى وكتمان أمره واللّطف، فإن رأى الناس مجتمعين مستوسقين عجّل إليه بذلك.

فأقبل مسلم رحمه الله حتّى أتى المدينة فصلّى في مسجد رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) وودّع من أحبّ من أهله، واستأجر دليلين من قيس فأقبلا به يتنكّبان الطريق، فضلاّ (عن الطريق) وأصابهما عطش شديد فعجزا عن السير فأو مآله إلى سنين الطريق بعد أن لاح لهما ذلك، فسلك مسلم ذلك السنن، ومات الدليلان عطشاً، فكتب مسلم بن عقيل رحمه الله من الموضع المعروف بالمضيق مع قيس بن مسهّر (أمّا بعد فإنّي أقبلت من المدينة مع دليلين فجازا عن الطريق فضلا، واشتدّ عليهما العطش فلم يلبثا أن ماتا، وأقبلنا حتّى انتهينا إلى الماء فلم ننج إلاّ بحشاشة أنفسنا، وذلك الماء بمكان يدعى المضيق من بطن الخبت، وقد تطيّرت من توجّهي هذا، فإن رأيت أعفيتني منه وبعثت غيري، والسلام).

فكتب إليه الحسين (عليه السلام) (أما بعد فقد خشيت أن ﻻ يكون حملك على الكتاب إليّ في الإستعفاء من الوجه الّذي وجّهتك له إلاّ الجبن، فامض لوجهك الّذي وجّهتك فيه والسلام).

فلمّا قرأ مسلم الكتاب قال: أمّا هذا فلست أتخوّفه على نفسي، فأقبل، حتّى مرّ بماء لطيّئ فنزل ثمّ ارتحل عنه، فإذا رجل يرمي الصيد فنظر إليه قد رمى ظبياً حين أشرف له فصرعه، فقال مسلم بن عقيل: نقتل عدوّنا إن شاء الله تعالى.

ثمّ أقبل حتى دخل الكوفة فنزل في دار المختار بن ابي عبيدة وهي التي تدعى اليوم دار مسلم بن المسيّب، وأقبلت الشيعة تختلف إليه، فلمّا اجتمع إليه منهم جماعة، قرأ عليهم كتاب الحسين (عليه السلام) وهم يبكون، وبايعه الناس حتّى بايعه منهم ثمانية عشر ألفاً، فكتب مسلم إلى الحسين (عليه السلام) يخبره ببيعة ثمانية عشر ألفاً ويأمره بالقدوم، وجعلت الشيعة تختلف إلى مسلم بن عقيل ـ رحمه الله ـ حتى علم بمكانه.

و لكلام سيد الأحرار روحي فداه بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

إلى وجوه البصرة


مثير الأحزان 27:
كتب الحسين (عليه السلام) كتاباً إلى وجوه أهل البصرة، منهم الأحنف بن قيس، وقيس بن الهيثم، والمنذر بن الجارود، ويزيد بن مسعود النهشلي، وبعث الكتاب مع زراع السدوسي وقيل مع سليمان المكنى بأبي رزين، فيه:

إنّي أدعوكم إلى الله وإلى نبيّه، فإنّ السنّة قد اميتت، فإن تجيبوا دعوتي وتطيعوا أمري أهدكم سبيل الرشاد.

إلى أهل الكوفة


إرشاد المفيد 220
لمّا وصل الحسين (عليه السلام) الحاجز من بطن الرمّة بعث قيس بن مسهر الصيداوي إلى أهل الكوفة وكتب معه إليهم:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، من الحسين بن علي إلى إخوانه من المؤمنين والمسلمين سلام عليكم:

فإنّي أحمد إليكم الله الّذي ﻻ إله إلاّ هو، أمّا بعد: فإنّ كتاب مسلم بن عقيل جاءني يخبرني فيه بحسن رأيكم، واجتماع ملأكم على نصرنا والطلب بحقّنا، فسألت الله أن يحسن لنا الصنيع وأن يثبتكم على ذلك أعظم الأجر، وقد شخصت إليكم من مكة يوم الثلاثاء، لثمان مضين من ذي الحجّة يوم التروية، فإذا قدم عليكم رسولي فانكمشوا في أمركم وجدّوا فإنّي قادم عليكم في أيّامي هذه، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

إلى رؤساء الكوفة


بحار الأنوار 44/381 ـ 383، عن مناقب ابن شهر آشوب:
لمّا اقترب الحسين (عليه السلام) من كربلاء قال له زهير: فسربنا حتى ننزل بكربلاء فإنّها على شاطئ الفرات، فنكون هنالك، فإن قاتلونا قاتلناهم واستعنّا الله عليهم، قال: فدمعت عينا الحسين (عليه السلام) ثم قال:

اللّهمّ إنّي أعوذ بك من الكرب والبلاء، ونزل الحسين (عليه السلام) في موضعه ذلك، ونزل الحرّ بن يزيد حذاءه في ألف فارس، ودعا الحسين بدواة وبياض وكتب إلى أشراف الكوفة ممّن كان يظنّ أنّه على رأيه:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من الحسين بن علي إلى سليمان بن صرد والمسيّب بن نجبة، ورفاعة بن شدّاد، وعبد الله بن وأل، وجماعة المؤمنين أما بعد: فقد علمتم أنّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) قد قال في حياته: (من رأى سلطاناً جائراً مستحلاً لحرم الله، ناكثاً لعهد الله، مخالفاً لسنّة رسول الله، يعمل في عباد الله بالإثم والعدوان ثمّ لم يغيّر بقول ولا فعل، كان حقيقاً على الله أن يدخله مدخله) وقد علمتم أنّ هؤلاء القوم قد لزموا طاعة الشيطان، وتولّوا عن طاعة الرحمن، وأظهروا الفساد وعطّلوا الحدود، واستأثروا بالفيء وأحلّوا حرام الله، وحرّموا حلاله وإنّي أحقّ بهذا الأمر لقرابتي من رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله).

وقد أتتني كتبكم وقدمت عليّ رسلكم ببيعتكم، أنّكم ﻻ تسلموني ولا تخذلوني، فإن وفيتم لي ببيعتكم فقد أصبتم حظّكم ورشدكم، ونفسي مع أنفسكم وأهلي وولدي مع أهاليكم وأولادكم، فلكم بي اسوة، وإن لم تفعلوا ونقضتم عهودكم وخلعتم بيعتكم، فلعمري ماهي منكم بنكر لقد فعلتموها بأبي وأخي وابن عمّي والمغرور من اغترّبكم، فحظّكم أخطأتم ونصيبكم ضيّعتم، ومن نكث فإنّما ينكث على نفسه، وسيغني الله عنكم والسلام.

ثم طوى الكتاب وختمه ودفعه إلى قيس بن مسهّر الصيداوي... فلمّا بلغ الحسين قتل قيس استعبر باكياً ثم قال: (اللّهمّ اجعل لنا ولشيعتنا عندك منزلاً كريماً، واجمع بيننا وبينهم في مستقرّ من رحمتك انّك على كلّ شيء قدير)...

ثم جمع الحسين (عليه السلام) ولده وإخوته وأهل بيته ثم نظر إليهم فبكى ساعة ثم قال: اللّهمّ إنّا عترة نبيّك محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله) وقد اخرجنا وطردنا وازُعجنا عن حرم جدّنا وتعدّت بنو اميّة علينا فخذ لنا بحقّنا، وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين.

كتاب من كربلاء


كامل الزيارات 75، ب 23، ح 16: قال محمد بن عمرو: حدثني كرّام عبدالكريم بن عمرو، عن ميسّر بن عبد العزيز، عن أبي جعفر (عليه السلام) قال:
كتب الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) إلى محمد بن علي من كربلاء:

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من الحسين بن علي إلى محمد بن علي ومن قبله من بني هاشم أمّا بعد فكأنّ الدنيا لم تكن، وكأنّ الآخرة لم تزل والسلام).

في طريق الشهادة


الإرشاد 251 ـ 252: روى سفيان بن عيينة، عن علي بن زيد،
عن علي بن الحسين (عليه السلام) قال: خرجنا مع الحسين (عليه السلام) فما نزل منزلاً ولا ارتحل منه إلاّ ذكر يحيى بن زكريّا وقتله، وقال يوماً:

ومن هوان الدنيا على الله عزّ وجلّ أنّ رأس يحيى بن زكريّا اهدي إلى بغيّ من بغيا بني إسرائيل.

النظر الثاقب


بحار الأنوار 45/99:
لما أراد محمد بن الحنفية أن يصرف الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) عن الخروج إلى الكوفة قال:

والله يا أخي لوكنت في حجر هامّة من هوامّ الأرض، لاستخرجوني منه حتّى يقتلوني.

الهدف ﻻ يبرّر الوسيلة


اصول الكافي 2/ 373، ح 3: عدة من أصحابنا، عن أحمد بن محمّد بن خالد، عن شريف بن سابق، عن الفضل بن أبي قرة، عن أبي عبدالله (عليه السلام) قال :
كتب رجل إلى الحسين صلوات الله عليه: عظني بحرفين؟

فكتب إليه:

من حاول أمراً بمعصية الله كان افوت لما يرجو، واسرع لمجيء ما يحذر.

ومع سيد الشهداء روحي فداه نتابع رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

اعتاب التهجير


المحاسن 353 ـ 354، ب 12، ح 45. مكارم الأخلاق 249، ب 9، الفصل 3: أحمد بن أبي عبد الله البرقي، عن أبيه، عن محمّد بن سنان، عن إسحاق بن جرير الحريري، وعن رجل من أهل بيته،
عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال: لما شيّع أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) اباذر رحمة الله عليه وشيّعه الحسن والحسين وعقيل بن أبيطالب وعبد الله بن جعفر وعمار بن ياسر (عليهم السلام) قال لهم أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): ودعوا اخاكم فانه لابدّ للشاخص من ان يمضي، وللمشيّع من ان يرجع، قال: فتكلم كل رجل منهم على حياله فقال الحسين بن علي (عليهم السلام):

رحمك الله يا أباذر ان القوم انما امتهنوك بالبلاء، لانك منعتهم دينك، فمنعوك دنياهم، فما احوجك غداً إلى ما منعتهم واغناك عما منعوك.

فقال أبوذر (ره): رحمكم الله من أهل بيت فمالي الدنيا من شجن غيركم اني إذا ذكرتكم ذكرت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله).

بلاء التهجير


تحف العقول 246:
كتب الى عبد الله بن العباس حين سيّره عبد الله بن الزبير الى اليمن:

أما بعد، بلغني انّ ابن الزبير سيّرك الى الطائف فرفع الله لك بذلك ذكراً وحطّ به عنك وزراً وانما يبتلى الصالحون، ولو لم توجر إلاّ فيما تحبّ لقلّ الأجر، عزم الله لنا ولك بالصبر عند البلوى، والشكر عند النعمى ولا اشمت بنا ولا بك عدوّاً حاسداً أبداً، والسلام.

ثورة عاشوراء واهدافها


تحف العقول 237 ـ 239: من كلام الحسين (عليه السلام) في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر:
اعتبروا أيها الناس بما وعظ الله به أولياءه من سوء ثنائه على الاحبار اذ يقول: (لولا ينهاهم الربانيون والاحبار عن قولهم الإثم). وقال: (لُعن الذين كفروا من بني اسرائيل) الى قوله: (لبئس ماكانوا يفعلون).

وانما عاب الله ذلك عليهم لأنهم كانوا يرون من الظلمة الذين بين اظهرهم المنكر والفساد فلا ينهونهم عن ذلك، رغبةً فيما كانوا ينالون منهم، ورهبةً مما يحذرون، والله يقول: (فلا تخشوا الناس واخشون). وقال: (المؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر).

فبدء الله بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر فريضةً منه لعلمه بأنها إذا اديّت واقيمت استقامت الفرائض كلها هيّنها وصعبها، وذلك ان الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر دعاء الى الإسلام مع رد المظالم ومخالفة الظالم، وقسمة الفيئ والغنائم واخذ الصدقات من مواضعها ووضعها في حقها.

ثم انتم ايتها العصابة عصابة بالعلم مشهورة، وبالخير مذكورة، وبالنصيحة معروفة، وبالله في انفس الناس مهابة يهابكم الشريف، ويكرمكم الضعيف، ويؤثركم من لافضل لكم عليه ولا يدلكم عنده، تشفعون في الحوائج اذا امتنعت من طلابها، وتمشون في الطريق بهيبة الملوك وكرامة الاكابر، اليس كل ذلك انما نلتموه بما يرجى عندكم من القيام بحق الله وان كنتم عن اكثر حقه تقصرون، فاستخففتم بحق الأئمة، فاما حق الضعفاء فضيعتم، واما حقكم بزعمكم فطلبتم، فلا مالاً بذلتموه، ولا نفساً خاطرتم بها للذي خلقها، ولا عشيرة عاد يتموها في ذات الله، انتم تتمنون على الله جنته ومجاورة رسله واماناً من عذابه.

لقد خشيت عليكم ايها المتمنون على الله ان تحل بكم نقمة من نقماته لأنكم بلغتم من كرامة الله منزلة فضلتم بها، ومن يعرف بالله ﻻ تكرمون وأنتم بالله في عباده تكرمون، وقد ترون عهود الله منقوضة فلا تفزعون وانتم لبعض ذمم آبائكم تفزعون وذمة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) محقورة والعمي والبكم والزمنى في المداين مهملة ﻻ ترحمون، ولا في منزلتكم تعملون، ولا من عمل فيها تعينون، وبالادهان والمصانعة عند الظلمة تأمنون، كل ذلك مما أمركم الله به من النهيّ والتناهي وأنتم عنه غافلون وأنتم اعظم الناس مصيبة لما غلبتم عليه من منازل العلماء لو كنتم تشعرون.

ذلك بأن مجاري الامور والاحكام على أيدي العلماء بالله، الامناء على حلاله وحرامه، فأنتم المسلوبون تلك المنزلة، وما سلبتم ذلك إلاّ بتفرقكم عن الحق واختلافكم في السنة بعد البيّنة الواضحة، ولو صبرتم على الاذى وتحملّتم المؤونة في ذات الله كانت امور الله عليكم ترد، وعنكم تصدر، واليكم ترجع، ولكنكم مكنتم الظلمة من منزلتكم، واسلمتم امور الله في ايديهم يعملون بالشبهات، ويسيرون في الشهوات، سلطهم على ذلك فراركم من الموت واعجابكم بالحياة التي هي مفارقتكم، فاسلمتم الضعفاء في ايديهم، فمن بين مستعبد مقهور وبين مستضعف على معيشته مغلوب، يتقلبون في الملك بآرائهم ويستشعرون الخزي بأهوائهم، اقتداءاً بالأشرار وجرأةً على الجبار، في كل بلد منهم على منبره خطيب يصقع، فالارض لهم شاغرة وايديهم فيها مبسوطة، والناس لهم خول ﻻ يدفعون يد لامس، فمن بين جبّار عنيد، وذي سطوةٍ على الضعفة شديد، مطاعٍ ﻻ يعرف المبدئ المعيد، فياعجبا ومالي (&#65275 وأعجب والأرض من غاشٍ غشوم ومتصدق ظلوم، وعاملٍ على المؤمنين بهم غير رحيم، فالله الحاكم فيما فيه تنازعنا، والقاضي بحكمه فيما شجر بيننا.

اللّهم انك تعلم انه لم يكن ما كان منّا تنافساً في سلطان، ولا التماساً من فضول الحطام، ولكن لنرى المعالم من دينك، ونظهر الإصلاح في بلادك، ويأمن المظلومون من عبادك، ويعمل بفرائضك وسنتك واحكامك فإن لم تنصرونا وتنصفونا قوى الظلمة عليكم، وعملوا في اطفاء نور نبيّكم وحسبنا الله وعليه توكلنا واليه انبنا واليه المصير.

ولأبن علي روحي فداهما من الكلام بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## القلب الوفي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والحمد لله الذي لااله الا هو القوي العزيز جبار الجبابرة ومهلك الظلمة والحمد لله مالك الملك الغفور الرحيم الذي لاينسى من ذكرة باسط اليدين بالرحمة والمغفرة والحمد لله الذي عرفنا بديننا وجعل محمداً نبياً وعلي اماماً واولاده حجج على الخلائق اجمعين والصلاة والسلام على محمد وعلى عترتة الظاهرة صلاة دائمة واصلة لاتنقطع ابدا واللعن الدائم على ظالميهم من الأولين والأخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين وعجل الله لهم الفرج الشريف عما قريب إنشاء الله*


*سلاامُ أنثرة بين يديك الكريمتين أخي الموالي عمار أبو الحسين ورحمة من الله وبركاتة وتوفيقه عليك*

*ها أنا هنا من جديد أقف خلف صفحاتك النيرة الذي يسطع منها نور واي نور ،،، نور أهل العترة عليهم أفضل وأتم الصلاة والسلام عاجزة عن التعبير بما يختلجني في حق ماسطرته لنا أناملك الشريفة ففي كل مرة افتح هذي الصفحات وأقرأ ماتجود به نفسك علينا من أحداث ووقائع حدثت إلى سيد الشهداء روحي له الفداء كأني اعلم بها لأول مرة فالروح في ظمأ دائم تريد أن تذكر ماوقع وحدث من ظلم وجور في حق مظلوم كلابلاء روحي له الفداء فبتذكرنا ماحدث له يهون علينا مايقع علينا من ظلم وجور في هذي البلاد الظالم القائم عليها فالظلم مستمر على أهل البيت عليهم السلام وشيعته لقيام وظهور المهدي عجل الله له الفرج الشريف*
*ياصاحب الزمان العجل العجل يامولاي فلقد عم الفساد والظلم في جميع أرجاء البلادان* 


*أخي الموالي الكريم عمار ابو الحسين اعجز عن التعبير لك عما في نفسي فمهما كتبت لن استطيع ان اطفي ما بي من لهيب بسبب مايحدث في هذا الزمان من اشياء تضيق الفؤاد فالحسين روحي له الفداء يضحي بروحة وأهل بيته وكل مايملك لأجل الدين ولأجل ان تتمسك الشيعة بالدين والعترة الظاهرة ولكن هل هناك من هو متمسك بدينة بمثل ما أراد الحسين روحي له الفداء وأهل البيت عليهم السلام القليل القليل ان وجدوا والأغلبية في غفلة في حياتهم* 

*اسأل الله العلي القدير بأن يثبت قلوبنا على دينه وأن يعيننا على التمسك بالعترة الطاهرة عليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام*

*واسأل المولى عزوجل بأن يوفقك لكل خير في دنيتك وآخرتك بحق محمد وآل محمد وأن يرزقنا وإياكم زيارتهم في الدنيا ويمن علينا في الآخرة بشفاعتهم ويخفف علينا في القبر ووحشتة بحقهم والحمد لله رب العالمين*
*وصلَّ الله على محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*


*تقبل أخي الموالي فائق تقديري وأحترامي مع خالص دعواتي لك*

*أختك في الله*

*القلب الوفي*

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

أختي في الله القلب الوفي

لا حرمني الله تعالى من تشريفك الدائم لهذه الصفحة المباركة بوجود اسم الحسين بن علي وكلماته فيها .

أسأل الله تعالى لي ولك ولكل الموالين حسن العاقبة بحق محمد وآل محمد .

تقبل الله تعالى أعمالنا وأعمالك

نسألك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

من آداب الحجامة


بحار الأنوار 62/135: عن كتاب الفردوس: عن الحسين بن عليّ (عليهما السلام) قال:
في الجمعة ساعة ﻻ يوافقها رجل يحتجم فيها إلاّ مات.

الهليلج الأصفر


طب الأئمة 86: المسيب بن واضح ـ وكان يخدم العسكري (عليه السلام) ـ عن أبيه، عن جدّه، عن جعفر بن محمّد، عن أبيه، عن الحسين بن عليّ بن أبي طالب (عليهم السلام) قال:
لو علم الناس ما في الهليلج الأصفر لاشتروها بوزنها ذهباً.

وقال لرجل من أصحابه: خذ هليلجة صفراء وسبع حبّات فلفل واسحقها وانخلها واكتحل بها.

بعد الخلال


صحيفة الرضا (عليه السلام) 84، ح 6: بإسناده، عن آبائه (عليهم السلام) قال: حدّثني أبي الحسين بن عليّ (عليه السلام) قال:
كان أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) قد أمرنا إذا تخللنا أن ﻻ نشرب الماء حتّى نتمضمض ثلاثاً.

لا تصف لملك دواءاً


بحار الأنوار 75/382: قال الحسين (عليه السلام):
ـ ﻻ تصفنّ لملك دواء فان نفعه لم يحمدك وان ضرّه اتهمك.

ولمولاي الحسين ابن علي روحي فداه من كلماته بقية رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك ألف عافية...

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء لك أخي عماد علي على المرور الكريم لا حرمني الله منه

نسالك الدعاء

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ممهّدات السبق


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/72 ـ 73: يروى للحسين (عليه السلام):
سبقت العالمين إلى المعالي *** بحسن خليقة وعلوّ همّة

ولاح بحكمتي نور الهدى في *** ليال في الضلالة مدلهمّة

يريد الجاحدون ليطفؤوه *** ويأبى الله إلاّ أن يتمّه

ثواب الله أعلى


بحار الأنوار 45/49: ذكر أبو عليّ السلامي في تاريخه أنّ هذه الأبيات للحسين (عليه السلام) من إنشاءه وقال: ليس لأحد مثلها:
فإن تكن الدنيا تعدّ نفيسة *** فإنّ ثواب الله أعلى وأنبل

وإن يكن الأبدان للموت انشأت *** فقتل امرء بالسيف في الله أفضل

وإن يكن الأرزق قسماً مقدّراً *** فقلّة سعي المرء في الكسب أجمل

وإن تكن الأموال للترك جمعها *** فما بال متروك به المرء يبخل

للعزّة ﻻ للذلّة


كامل الزيارات 96/ب 29، ضمن ح 8: قال الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) في طريقه نحو كربلاء:
سأمضي وما بالموت عار على الفتى *** إذا ما نوى حقّاً وجاهد مسلماً

وواسى الرجال الصالحين بنفسه *** وفارق مثبوراً وخالف مجرما

فإن عشت لم أندم وإن متّ لم الم *** كفى بك موتاً أن تذلّ وترغما


الله الكافي


كشف الغمة 2/210: قال أبو عبد الله الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام):
ذهب الذين احبّهم *** وبقيت فيمن ﻻ احبه

فيمن اراه يسبّني *** ظهر المغيب ولا اسبّه

يبغي فسادي ما استطاع *** وأمره ممّالا اربه

حنقاً يدبّ إلى الضّرا *** وذاك ممالا ادبّه

ويرى ذباب الشرّ من *** حولي يطن ولا يذبّه

واذا خبا وغر الصدور *** فلا يزال به يشبّه

افلا يعيج بعقله *** افلا يثوب اليه لبّه

افلا يرى ان فعله *** ممّا يسور اليه غبّه

حسبي بربّي كافياً *** ما اختشي والبغي حسبه

ولقلّ من يبغي عليه *** فما كفاه الله ربّه

لا تسأل أحدا


كشف الغمة 2/210: قال (عليه السلام):
إذا ما عضّك الدهر فلا تجنح الى خلقٍ *** ولا تسأل سوى الله تعالى قاسم الرزق

فلو عشت وطوّفت من الغرب الى الشرق *** لما صادفت من يقدر ان يسعد أو يشقى

زن كلامك


كشف الغمة 2/212 ـ 213: قال (عليه السلام):
ما يحفظ الله يصن *** ما يضع الله يهن

من يسعد الله يلن *** له الزمان خشن

اخي اعتبر ﻻ تغترر *** كيف ترى صرف الزمن

يجزى بما اوتي من *** فعل قبيح أو حسن

افلح عبد كشف *** الغطاء عنه ففطن

وقرّ عيناً من رأى *** أنّ البلاء في اللسن

فما زن الفاظه في *** كل وقت ووزن

وخاف من لسانه *** غرباً حديداً فخزن

ومن يكن معتصماً *** بالله ذي العرش فلن

يضرّه شيء ومن يعدى *** على الله ومن

من يأمن الله يخف *** وخائف الله أمن

وما لما يثمره الخوف *** من الله ثمن

يا عالم السرّ كما *** يعلم حقّاً ما علن

صلّ على جدّي أبي القاسم *** ذي النور المنن

اكرم من حيّ ومن *** لفّف ميتاً في كفن

وامنن علينا بالرضا *** فأنت أهل للمنن

واعفنا في ديننا *** من كل خسرٍ وغبن

ما خاب من خاب كمن *** يوماً إلى الدنيا ركن

طوبي لعبد كشفت *** عنه غبابات الوسن

والموعد الله وما يقض *** به الله يكن


العار ولا النار


اعلام الدين 298: كان (عليه السلام) يرتجز يوم قتل ويقول:
الموت خير من ركوب العار *** والعار خير من دخول النار

والله ما هذا وهذا جاري

ومع ابن فاطمة روحي فداهم نتابع رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

ايّاك والظلم


تحف العقول 246: قال لابنه علي بن الحسين (عليه السلام):
أي بنيّ ايّاك وظلم من ﻻ يجد عليك ناصراً إلاّ الله جلّ وعزّ.

عليكم بالتقوى


تحف العقول 239 ـ 240: موعظة منه (عليه السلام):
اوصيكم بتقوى الله واحذّركم أيامه وارفع لكم اعلامه، فكان المخوف قد افد بمهول وروده، ونكير حلوله، وبشع مذاقه، فاعتلق مهجكم وحال بين العمل وبينكم، فبادروا بصحّة الأجسام في مدة الأعمار كأنكم ببغتات طوارقه فتنقلكم من ظهر الأرض الى بطنها، ومن علوّها الى سفلها، ومن انسها الى وحشتها، ومن روحها وضوئها الى ظلمتها ومن سعتها الى ضيقها، حيث ﻻ يزار حميم، ولا يعاد سقيم، ولا يجاب صريخ، أعاننا الله وإياكم على أهوال ذلك اليوم، ونجّانا وإياكم من عقابه وأوجب لنا ولكم الجزيل من ثوابه.

عباد الله فلو كان ذلك قصر مرماكم ومدى مظعنكم كان حسب العامل شغلاً يستفرغ عليه أحزانه، ويذهله عن دنياه، ويكثر نصبه لطلب الخلاص منه، فكيف وهو بعد ذلك مرتهن باكتسابه، مستوقف على حسابه، ﻻ وزير له يمنعه، ولا ظهير عنه يدفعه، ويومئذ ﻻ ينفع نفساً ايمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل أو كسبت في إيمانها خيراً، قل انتظروا إنّا منتظرون.

اوصيكم بتقوى الله فإن الله قد ضمن لمن اتقّاه ان يحوّله عمّا يكره الى ما يحبّ، ويرزقه من حيث ﻻ يحتسب، فإيّاك ان تكون ممن يخاف على العباد من ذنوبهم، ويأمن العقوبة من ذنبه، فإن الله تبارك وتعالى ﻻ يخدع عن جنته ولا ينال ما عنده إلاّ بطاعته ان شاء الله.

علامة الحمق


مناقب ابن شهر آشوب 4/69: وللحسين (عليه السلام):
يا أهل لذّة دنيا لابقاء لها *** إنّ اغتراراً بظلّ زائل حمق


كله قبل ان يأكلك


بحار الأنوار 71/237، ضمن ح 21، عن الدرة الباهرة: قال الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام)
مالك ان لم يكن لك كنت له، فلاتيق عليه، فانه ﻻ يبقى عليك وكله قبل أن يأكلك.

علامة الأستدراج


تحف العقول 246: قال (عليه السلام):
الاستدراج من الله سبحانه لعبده ان يسبغ عليه النعم ويسلبه الشكر.

دلالات


تحف العقول 247 ـ 248: قال (عليه السلام):
من دلائل علامات القبول: الجلوس الى اهل العقول، ومن علامات أسباب الجهل المماراة لغير أهل الفكر، ومن دلائل العالم انتقاده لحديثه، وعلمه بحقائق فنون النظر.

البخيل


تحف العقول 248: قال (عليه السلام):
البخيل من بخل بالسلام.

الحلم زينة


كشف الغمة 2/205: خطب (عليه السلام) فقال:
ان الحلم زينة، والوفاء مروّة، والصلة نعمة، والاستكبار صلف والعجلة سفه، والسفه ضعف، والغلّو ورطة، ومجالسة أهل الدناءة شرّ، ومجالسة أهل الفسق ريبة.


ذنب أو اعتذار

اعلام الدين 298: قال (عليه السلام):
ربّ ذنب أحسن من الاعتذار منه

معاك يا أخا الحسن الزكي روحي فداكما نتابع رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الامم بعد أنبياءها


[1] الخصال 2/ 585، ح 11: حدّثنا أحمد بن محمد بن الهيثم العجلي رضي الله عنه، قال: حدّثنا أبوالعباس أحمد بن يحيى بن زكريا القطّان، قال: حدّثنا بكر بن عبد الله بن حبيب قال: حدّثنا تميم بن بهلول، قال: حدّثنا أبو معاوية، عن سليمان بن مهران، عن جعفر بن محمد، عن أبيه، عن جدّه، عن أبيه الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام) قال:
سمعت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يقول: إنّ امّة موسى افترقت بعده على إحدى وسبعين فرقة، فرقة منها ناجية وسبعون في النار، وافترقت امّة عيسى (عليه السلام) بعده على اثنتين وسبعين فرقة، فرقة منها ناجية وإحدى وسبعون في النار، وإنّ امّتي ستفرق بعدي على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة، فرقة منها ناجية واثنتان وسبعون في النار.

مستقبل الدينا


الخرائج والجرائح 2/ 848 ـ 850، ح 63. ومنتخب بصائر الدرجات 36 ـ 38: عن أبي سعيد سهل بن زياد، عن الحسن بن محبوب، عن ابن فضيل، عن سعد الجلاّب، عن جابر، عن أبي جعفر (عليه السلام) قال:
قال الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) لأصحابه قبل أن يقتل:

إنّ رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) وسلم قال (لي): يابنيّ إنّك ستساق إلى العراق، وهي أرض قد التقى بها النبيّون وأوصياء النبييّن، وهي أرض تدعى عمورا، وإنّك تستشهد بها ويستشهد معك جماعة من أصحابك ﻻ يجدون ألم مسّ الحديد، وتلا: (قلنا يانار كوني برداً وسلاماً على إبراهيم) تكون الحرب عليك وعليهم برداً وسلاماً، فأبشروا فوالله لئن قتلونا، فإنّا نرد على نبيّنا.

ثم أمكث ماشاء الله فأكون أول من تنشقّ عنه الأرض، فأخرج خرجة يوافق ذلك خرجة أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) وقيام قائمنا وحياة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله).

ثم لينزلنّ عليّ وفد من السماء من عند الله، لم ينزلوا إلى الأرض قطّ، ولينزلنّ إليّ جبرئيل وميكائيل وإسرافيل، وجنود من الملائكة، ولينزلنّ محمد، وعلي، وأنا، وأخي، وجميع من منّ الله عليه في حمولات من حمولات الربّ، خيل بلق من نور، لم يركبها مخلوق.

ثم ليهزّنّ محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله) لواءه، وليدفعنّه إلى قائمنا مع سيفه.

ثم إنّا نمكث من بعد ذلك ماشاء الله.

ثم إنّ الله يخرج من مسجد الكوفة عيناً من دهن، وعيناً من لبن، وعيناً، من ماء.

ثم إنّ أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) يدفع إليّ سيف رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) فيبعثني إلى الشرق والغرب، فلا آتي على عدوّ الله إلاّ اهرقت دمه، ولا أدع صنماً إلاّ أحرقته، حتّى أقع إلى الهند فأفتحها.

وإنّ دانيال ويونس يخرجان إلى أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) يقولان: صدق الله ورسوله، ويبعث معهما إلى البصرة سبعين رجلاً فيقتلون مقاتلتهم، ويبعث بعثاً إلى الروم، فيفتح الله لهم.

ثم لأقتلنّ كلّ دابّة حرّم الله لحمها، حتّى ﻻ يكون على وجه الأرض إلاّ الطيب، وأعرض على اليهود والنصارى وسائر الملل، ولاخيّرنّهم بين الإسلام والسيف، فمن أسلم مننت عليه، ومن كره الإسلام أهرق الله دمه، ولا يبقى رجل من شيعتنا إلاّ أنزل الله إليه ملكاً يمسح عن وجهه التراب، ويعرّفه أزواجه ومنازله في الجنّة، ولا يبقى على وجه الأرض أعمى، ولا معقد، ولا مبتلى إلاّ كشف الله عنه بلاءه بنا أهل البيت، ولتنزلنّ البركة من السماء إلى الأرض حتى أنّ، الشجرة لتقصف بما يريد الله فيها من الثمر، وليأكلنّ ثمرة الشتاء في الصيف، وثمرة الصيف في الشتاء، وذلك قوله عزّ وجلّ: (ولو أنّ أهل القرى آمنوا واتّقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء والأرض ولكن كذّبوا فأخذناهم بما كانوا يكسبون).

ثم إنّ الله ليهب لشيعتنا كرامة ﻻ يخفى عليهم شيء في الأرض وما كان فيها حتى أنّ الرجل منهم يريد أن يعلم علم أهل بيته فيخبرهم بعلم ما يعملون.

أخبار غيبيّة


الخرائج والجرائح 1/253 ـ 254، ح 7:
لمّا أراد الحسين (عليه السلام) العراق قالت له امّ سلمة: ﻻ تخرج إلى العراق، فقد سمعت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يقول: يقتل ابني الحسين بأرض العراق، وعندي تربة دفعها إليّ في قارورة، فقال:

والله إنّي مقتول كذلك، وإن لم أخرج إلى العراق يقتلونني أيضاً وإن أحببت أن اريك مضجعي ومصرح أصحابي.

ثم مسح بيده على وجهها ففسح الله في بصرها حتى أراها ذلك كلّه وأخذ تربة فأعطاها من تلك التربة أيضاً في قارورة اخرى وقال (عليه السلام): فإذا فاضتا دماً فاعلمي أنّي قد قتلت.

فقالت امّ سلمة: فلما كان يوم عاشورا نظرت إلى القارورتين بعد الظهر فإذا هما قد فاضتا دماً، ولم يقلب في ذلك اليوم حجر ولا مدر إلاّ وجد تحته دم عبيط.

أعمال هذه الامة


عيون الأخبار 2/44، ب 31، ح 156. صحيفة الرضا (عليه السلام) 75، ح 179: حدّثنا محمّد بن علي بن الشاه الفقيه المروزي، عن أبي بكر بن محمّد بن عبد الله النيسابوري، عن عبد الله بن أحمد بن عامر بن سليمان الطائي، عن أبيه، قال حدّثني علي بن موسى الرضا (عليه السلام)، عن أبيه، عن آبائه (عليهم السلام)، عن الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام) قال:
انّ أعمال هذه الامة ما من صباح إلاّ وتعرض على الله تعالى.

في ظهر الكوفة


كامل الزيارات 33 ـ 34 ب 9 ح 2، وفرحة الغري 39 ب 3: حدثني محمد بن الحسن، عن محمد بن الحسن الصفار، عن احمد بن محمد بن عيسى، عن محمد بن أبي عمير، عن الحسين الخلال عن جده قال:
عن الحسين الخلال، عن جدّه قال: قلت للحسين بن علي صلوات الله عليهما: اين دفنتم أمير المؤمنين صلوات الله عليه؟ قال:

خرجنا به ليلاً حتى مررنا على مسجد الاشعث حتى خرجنا إلى الظهر ناحية الغري.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اليك يا سيدي ومولاي وابن مولاي ومولاتي وأخو مولاي ومولاتي وحفيد سيدي ومولاي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.
اليك يا صاحب العصر والزمان روحي لتراب نعليك الفدا ولتراب أجدادك الأطهار أتقدم اليكم بهذا الكلام المحمدي الحسيني الذي نطق به الامام الثالث المعصوم وسيد شباب أهل الجنة وشهيد أهل البيت راجياشفاعته و شفاعة جده وأبيه وأمه وأخيه والتسعة المعصومين من بنيه

صلى الله عليك يا سيدي ومولاي يا ابا عبد الله الحسين الشهيد يا مظلوم كربلا ورحمة الله وبركاته

طالب الشفاعة العبد لله عمار ابو الحسين يسألكم الدعاء
رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد .

----------


## نور الولاية

احسنت اخي الكريم
ع المجهود المبارك
جعله في ميزان اعمالك
لاعدمنك

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

الشكر والدعاء والتقدير لألم الفراق على المرور الكريم والمتابعة لا حرمني الله منها

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ماشاء الله اخي عمار مجهود مبارك ان شاء الله

نسأل الله لك بكل حرف قصر في الجنه

واتمنى من الاداره تثبيت موضوعك 

موفقين .. ولاتنسانا من الدعاء بحضرتي  سيدتي زينب ومولاتي رقيه.

----------


## عمار ابو الحسين

أنشاء الله أختي الكريمة شمعة لا تحترق لن ننساكم في الدعاء عند مولاتي زينب عليها السلام ومولاتي رقية عليها السلام

الشكر والدعاء لكم على المرور الكريم

نسألكم الدعاء

----------

